# Minchiachesfregio ...



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

"Non sei mia, ti tolgo il cognome"
Dopo 38 anni il padre cancella la figlia 
Protagonista della vicenda Giulio Maira,  neurochirurgo del Papa e docente universitario di fama mondiale. Il medico aveva riconosciuto la bambina frutto di una precedente relazione della moglie. In seguito alla separazione ha deciso di avviare il disconoscimento
di ANNA MARIA LIGUORI

"Non sei mia, ti tolgo il cognome" Dopo 38 anni il padre cancella la figlia  Giulio Maira e la figlia
L'HA riconosciuta alla nascita pur sapendo che non era sua figlia, le ha dato il suo cognome ma soprattutto tanto amore: per Giulio Maira, Francesca è stata la "sua bambina" tutta la vita. Poi una mattina, quando la figlia aveva compiuto 38 anni, riavvolgendo la sua esistenza come una pellicola in celluloide di un vecchio filmino, ha chiamato un avvocato: "Non è mia figlia, ha un padre biologico. Non la voglio più". Di lì a qualche ora era legalmente avviato il disconoscimento di paternità. Il protagonista di questa paradossale vicenda è il direttore della Neurochirurgia del Policlinico Agostino Gemelli, Giulio Maira, 68 anni: dirigente medico responsabile della Struttura Complessa Neurochirurgica (Uoc), docente e neurochirurgo di fama internazionale, a disposizione del Vaticano e del Santo Padre. Ha avviato il disconoscimento della figlia, Francesca Federica Maira, nata l'11 settembre 1967, dopo averla allevata come sua.

Ora Francesca si trova in un limbo, non è più la figlia legittima di una coppia coniugata e a non essere neppure una figlia adottiva. Con conseguenze gravissime: l'avvio del disconoscimento potrebbe causare la cancellazione e la correzione dei certificati, anagrafici e non solo, attestanti la sua identità. Per cui ha presentato una denuncia querela, il 2 marzo scorso, e dal quel momento è iniziato il procedimento penale a carico di Giulio Maira per una pluralità di reati di falso in atto pubblico pendente alla procura di Roma.

Maira ha conosciuto
la sua futura moglie quando la bimba aveva appena pochi mesi, ha deciso di sposarla e, pur sapendo di affermare il falso, ha riconosciuto e, sposandone la madre nel febbraio del '69 ha legittimato poi come figlia naturale la piccola, nata da un precedente rapporto della moglie. Non l'ha adottata ha dichiarato ufficialmente che era figlia sua. E il "falso" è stato perpetrato negli anni: le certificazioni di Francesca, quella di tutta la vita, dal passaporto ai certificati anagrafici alle pubblicazioni, hanno attestato questa paternità. Poi Giulio Maira, dopo la separazione dalla moglie, ha deciso di far emergere la verità e di non essere più il padre di Francesca. Ha chiesto la prova del Dna e, avuta la ovvia conferma biologica, ha agito giudizialmente davanti al tribunale civile per far dichiarare la falsa paternità da lui stesso dichiarata allo Stato Civile 40 anni prima. E' forse il primo e unico caso in Italia che ha questa tipologia di falso. Spetta ora all'autorità giudiziaria penale che in questo momento è destinataria delle denuncia-querela di Francesca, la tutela del suo "diritto all'identità" completamente compromesso.

"Il caso è unico proprio perché l'autorità giudiziaria penale deve rimediare alla mancanza di strumenti normativi che consentano un'opposizione o un rimedio al falso riconoscimento perpetratoa suo tempo.È questa la differenza che rende appunto unica questa causa, il falso riconoscimento di un figlio appunto, che è un reato generatore di altri illeciti - spiega l'avvocato Alessandro Sammarco difensore di Francesca Maira che ha denunciato il padre per "tutti i falsi generati dal falso originario". - Non è legittimo, né altrimenti giustificabile, che una persona affermi prima il falso poi il vero travolgendo prima e dopo la vita di unao più persone senza incorrere in nessuna sanzione. Se è vero che all'epoca dei fatti non esisteva la prova del Dna, né era stata introdotta negli ordinamenti internazionali la concezione del diritto umano alla propria identità, nel corso degli anni sono state introdotte una serie di norme internazionali, come quella di New York ed è stato stabilito dalla giurisprudenza che "il diritto alla propria identità che non può subire nessuna limitazione e compressione e si realizza nel rispetto del principio di verità del riconoscimento"". Il professor Maira ha inoltre intenzione di cancellare anche i 40 anni di matrimonio concordatario con la madre di Francesca: ha chiesto ai Tribunali Ecclesiastici l'annullamento: ha già avuto l'ok nel primo e nel secondo round, ed è ora in attesa della conferma da parte della Sacra Rota.

La motivazione che si legge nel libello (l'atto di citazione, ndr) consegnato al Tribunale Ecclesiastico è la seguente: "Al momento del matrimonio, oltre 40 anni fa, era un giovane uomo insicuro". Giulio Maria nel '69 aveva 25 anni, era già laureato in medicina alla Cattolica con il massimo dei voti e si apprestava a dare il via alla sua futura, brillante carriera accademica.

(27 aprile 2012) 
http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2...adre_cancella_la_figlia-34030706/?ref=HREC1-4

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
comunque per me ha fatto bene...


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Per*

Per me è un grandissimo coione invece!Doveva farlo subito.....!!!


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per me è un grandissimo coione invece!Doveva farlo subito.....!!!


Mejo tardi che mai...ahahahah

comunque che mo' si faccia annullare anche il matrimonio, minchia come deve stare inkazzato....

vai a vede' che zoccolona s'e' tirato in casa e mo' la ssscancella dalla propria vita...

vabbe' stamo in campana, magari se fanno un giro qua sopra...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

_"Al momento del matrimonio, oltre 40 anni fa, era un giovane uomo insicuro"._


che supermotivazione, sta in una botte di ferro! (allegasi cospicua donazione esentasse)


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

E perchè avrebbe fatto bene ?? Che uomo di merda è uno che alleva una figlia per 38 anni e poi la vuole disconoscere solo perchè si separa?
E perchè tu, stermy,senza nessuna conoscenza della moglie e del suo passato le dai della zoccola?
lui l'ha sposata conoscendolo e liberamente riconoscendo una bambina.
Proprio un uomo di merdaXD


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E perchè avrebbe fatto bene ?? Che uomo di merda è uno che alleva una figlia per 38 anni e poi la vuole disconoscere solo perchè si separa?
> E perchè tu, stermy,senza nessuna conoscenza della moglie e del suo passato le dai della zoccola?
> lui l'ha sposata conoscendolo e liberamente riconoscendo una bambina.
> Proprio un uomo di merdaXD


Quoto:up:
E non posso pensare a una figlia che si vede rinnegare da quello che ha sempre saputo essere suo padre


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> _"Al momento del matrimonio, oltre 40 anni fa, era un giovane uomo insicuro"._
> 
> 
> che supermotivazione, sta in una botte di ferro! (allegasi cospicua donazione esentasse)


infatti oltre all'obolo chissa' i suoi servigi stando nel Gemelli...

comunque a naso me sa che vince su tutto, perche' dira' che la moglie gli ha fatto credere che fosse sua e lui ha abboccato...

poi mi pare che non abbiano avuto altri figli ed addossera' altra colpa alla moglie che al momento del matrimonio l'ha ingannato per non volerne altri e visto che per il diritto canonico se uno dei due coniugi inganna l'altro sul non volere figli, l'atto e' nullo mancando per la chiesa il presupposto indispensabile per il matrimonio...

me sa che sta in una botte de fero...

seguiremo il caso...


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> *E non posso pensare a una figlia che si vede rinnegare da quello che ha sempre saputo essere suo padre*


Esatto. Un ometto incazzato e deluso dalla fine del matrimonio che reagisce come un bambinetto idiota.
Vomitevole davvero.
Spero che anche professionalmente venga spazzato da questa storiaccia.
D'altronde da uno a disposizione del vaticano non c'era molto da aspettarsi...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Esatto. Un ometto incazzato e deluso dalla fine del matrimonio che reagisce come un bambinetto idiota.
> Vomitevole davvero.
> *Spero che anche professionalmente venga spazzato da questa storiaccia*.
> D'altronde da uno a disposizione del vaticano non c'era molto da aspettarsi...


anch'io ho subito pensato e sperato che abbia conseguenze devastanti anche dal punto di vista lavorativo. Che schifo di persone.


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Stermy*

Io credo che perderà su tutto.....vabbè in italia tutto è possibile!Vedrai che arriva il fenomeno di turno..........!!!


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E perchè avrebbe fatto bene ?? Che uomo di merda è uno che alleva una figlia per 38 anni e poi la vuole disconoscere solo perchè si separa?
> E perchè tu, stermy,senza nessuna conoscenza della moglie e del suo passato le dai della zoccola?
> lui l'ha sposata conoscendolo e liberamente riconoscendo una bambina.
> Proprio un uomo di merdaXD


Chiaramente i loro dettagli interni di coppia non si conoscono, pero' da cio' che si legge, suscitano delle sensazioni a pelle dettate anche dalla propria indole e da cio' che uno ritiene normale o no...

comunque a livello psicologico, ha messo in atto la vendetta massima...

per colpire col massimo effetto la moglie, uccide simbolicamente la figlia negandogli l'esistenza sulla faccia della terra in modo da provocare sensi di colpa tremendi nella ex...

ao' certi uccidono veramente i figli per condannare al rimorso eterno le ex, almeno questo se limita alle carte bollate...


----------



## Eliade (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E perchè avrebbe fatto bene ?? Che uomo di merda è uno che alleva una figlia per 38 anni e poi la vuole disconoscere solo perchè si separa?
> E perchè tu, stermy,senza nessuna conoscenza della moglie e del suo passato le dai della zoccola?
> lui l'ha sposata conoscendolo e liberamente riconoscendo una bambina.
> Proprio un uomo di merdaXD


Quoto!

Secondo me l'unico sfregio l'ha fatto a se stesso.


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Chiaramente i loro dettagli interni di coppia non si conoscono, pero' da cio' che si legge, suscitano delle sensazioni a pelle dettate anche dalla propria indole e da cio' che uno ritiene normale o no...
> 
> *comunque a livello psicologico, ha messo in atto la vendetta massima...*
> 
> ...


Quindi confermi: ommo de merda.
si, effettivamente è uno che si contiene:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Quindi confermi: ommo de merda.
> si, effettivamente è uno che si contiene:rotfl:


beh non sara' un modello, ma visto che non ha usato la violenza fisica da voi sempre condannata qua, per me e' equiparabile ai normali coniugi che si fanno la normale guerra usando i normali figli e gli altri norma mezzucci...

niente di piu' e niente di meno...

ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh non sara' un modello, ma visto che non ha usato la violenza fisica da voi sempre condannata qua, per me e' equiparabile ai normali coniugi che si fanno la normale guerra usando i normali figli e gli altri norma mezzucci...
> 
> niente di piu' e niente di meno...
> 
> ahahahahah



Mi dai del voi?:carneval:
la normale guerra tra coniugi (che mi fa schifo) fa dei figli delle vittime ,inconsapevolmente o meno ma la maggior parte delle volte inconsapevolmente
Questo scatena la  guerra mettendo in prima linea e a tiro di mortaio la figlia che non c'entra un cazzo.
Eccola la differenza.


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> "Non sei mia, ti tolgo il cognome"
> Dopo 38 anni il padre cancella la figlia
> Protagonista della vicenda Giulio Maira, neurochirurgo del Papa e docente universitario di fama mondiale. Il medico aveva riconosciuto la bambina frutto di una precedente relazione della moglie. In seguito alla separazione ha deciso di avviare il disconoscimento
> di ANNA MARIA LIGUORI
> ...


che uomo di merda
ops, vedo che è stato ben ribadito.confermo


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Ma*

Mamma mia che paroloni....e cazzo questi giudizi così affrettati....magari è solo confuso.....dopo 38 anni ci può stare no???


----------



## Simy (27 Aprile 2012)

scusa Stè...ma perchè avrebbe fatto bene????
è solo un uomo di merda


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mamma mia che paroloni...*.e cazzo questi giudizi così affrettati..*..magari è solo confuso.....dopo 38 anni ci può stare no???


:carneval:dici?

ne ha 68 a stare  a guardare il capello:mexican:


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Chiaramente i loro dettagli interni di coppia non si conoscono, pero' da cio' che si legge, suscitano delle sensazioni a pelle dettate anche dalla propria indole e da cio' che uno ritiene normale o no...
> 
> comunque a livello psicologico, ha messo in atto la vendetta massima...
> 
> ...


non  ho capito: questo lo trovi positivo?


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Vabbè*

E vabbè ma perchè questi strali?un uomo di 68 anni può aver un momento di confusione no?A me da veramente al cazzo che si etichetta velocemente uno stimato professore......!Cazzo vergognatevi!!!!!!!!Skizzo mi meraviglio di te.......facile fare il culo quando i froci son altri.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

Stermy leggi qui a pochi km da casa mia....ehehehehehe...

http://clic.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/GiornaleOnLine/GiornaleDiVicenza/index.php

Uccide il cognato per l´eredità
Claudia Milani Vicenzi
Francesco Ongaro, 66 anni, è stato arrestato per l´omicidio volontario del parente aggravato dalla premeditazione

    e-mail
    print

venerdì 27 aprile 2012 SPECIALI, pagina 6
L´omicida Francesco Ongaro è nato a Valdagno 66 anni fa| La vittima Ciro Rossettini, ...

Due colpi di fucile a canne mozze sparati a bruciapelo. Due colpi devastanti: uno in volto, l´altro al torace. Ciro Rossettini avrebbe compiuto 46 anni oggi. La sua vita è finita ieri. Lo hanno trovato riverso in un lago di sangue, a rantolare prima di esalare l´ultimo respiro. È morto ammazzato per una storia di eredità: a sparare quei colpi assassini è stato Francesco Ongaro, 66 anni. Suo cognato. Gli ha teso una trappola, lo ha aspettato sotto casa, una questione di secondi: nessuna lite, nessuna discussione animata, nessun urlo. L´uomo armato è andato verso la vittima e ha sparato. Due volte. Poi è scappato.
Una fuga, la sua, che è durata meno di un chilometro e mezzo. La polizia locale di Arzignano lo ha seguito e bloccato; sul sedile del passeggero sembra ci fosse ancora il fucile calibro 12 sovrapposto a canne mozze.
L´AGGUATO. In base a quanto è stato ricostruito erano le 12.20 quando in via dei Salici, nella frazione di Costo ad Arzignano, è arrivato un uomo a bordo di una Volkswagen Vento con targa tedesca. Ha parcheggiato davanti alla palazzina al civico 16 e ha atteso. Dopo qualche minuto è arrivata la sua vittima. Il ragioniere Rossettini era appena uscito, come tutti i giorni, dagli uffici della “Qbe mode” di Tezze di Arzignano, dove lavorava da anni come contabile. Stava tornando a casa, forse per un pranzo veloce prima di riprendere l´attività, forse perché era stato il cognato a chiedergli l´incontro.
L´OMICIDIO. Quando si sono trovati l´uno di fronte all´altro sembra non ci sia stata alcuna discussione. Francesco Ongaro avrebbe imbracciato il suo fucile da caccia a pallettoni e lo avrebbe freddato. Il primo colpo lo ha raggiunto in pieno viso. Il secondo, invece, lo ha colpito al petto. I vicini hanno udito gli spari e sono corsi a vedere che cosa fosse successo: hanno visto l´uomo a terra, hanno udito i suoi gemiti e hanno immediatamente dato l´allarme al 118. Ciro Rossettini, però, è morto poco dopo e, all´arrivo dell´ambulanza il personale sanitario non ha potuto fare nulla per salvarlo.
LA FUGA DEL KILLER. L´omicida è corso via, subito dopo aver sparato, a bordo della sua Volkswagen. È partito all´impazzata, ma la sua fuga è durata pochi secondi e appena 1500 metri. Gli spari, infatti, sono stati sentiti da una pattuglia della polizia locale di Arzignano che si trovava lì vicino. Gli agenti si sono precipitati a vedere che cosa fosse successo e hanno visto la macchina imboccare e folle velocità via Madonna dei Prati: l´hanno seguita e bloccata. Poco dopo i militari hanno arrestato Ongaro che, in stato confusionale, non avrebbe opposto resistenza. Sull´auto, sul sedile del passeggero, ci sarebbe stato il fucile usato per freddare il cognato.
IL MOVENTE. Una lite per questioni economiche, una questione mai risolta e che, a quanto pare, si trascinava da anni. Sarebbe questo il movente dell´omicidio. Ongaro, sposato con Alessandra, sorella della vittima, aveva vissuto per anni in Germania, dove la coppia aveva aperto una gelateria. L´obiettivo, però, era quello di tornare ad aprire lo storico bar Marconi, nell´omonima piazza, in paese. Bar che era stato gestito per anni dai genitori ma che, ormai da oltre un decennio, è chiuso. I due fratelli Ciro e Alessandra non si sarebbero mai accordati sulla spartizione dell´immobile. Un´eredità di circa un milione di euro che era stata al centro di continui diverbi e litigi. Ongaro, pur avendo ancora la residenza a Kulmain, una cittadina tedesca della Baviera, da qualche tempo era tornato ad abitare ad Arzignano, nell´appartamento della moglie e ieri, poco dopo le 12, si sarebbe deciso ad affrontare il parente. Sull´omicidio indagano i carabinieri della compagnia di Valdagno del capitano Giacomo Gandolfi e del Nucleo investigativo del colonnello Martino Salvo. Ieri è stato ascoltato un testimone chiave, che avrebbe visto Ongaro arrivare e poco dopo, scappare a gran velocità. Dopo l´arresto l´uomo è stato accompagnato in ospedale e gli è stato fatto il guanto di paraffina per accertare se sulle mani ci fossero tracce di polvere da sparo. È stato quindi accompagnato in caserma: ascoltato dal pm Salvadori si è avvalso della facoltà di non rispondere. Poi, in serata, il trasferimento al carcere San Pio X. Per lui l´accusa è di omicidio volontario con l´aggravante della premeditazione.


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stermy leggi qui a pochi km da casa mia....ehehehehehe...
> 
> http://clic.ilgiornaledivicenza.it/GiornaleOnLine/GiornaleDiVicenza/index.php
> 
> ...


Beh e' un pirla perche' l'ha copato, bastava na' gambizzazione visto che era gia' armato...

ahahahahah

cioe' quelli si sono fatti il culo emigrando in Germania ed il bellinbusto del fratello qua a parassitare ed a fottere la proprieta' di altri...
mah..

comunque per me si fara' poco perche' non e' ne' pazzo e ne' socialmente pericoloso in quanto il suo nemico/obbiettivo era unico e ben determinato...

sti casi dovrebbero servire da monito perche' non si puo' sempre fare affidamento sulle reazioni civili delle persone e sui tempi biblici della INgiustizia di merda che ti lascia da solo a spupazzarti le rogne...


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non  ho capito: questo lo trovi positivo?


Dalla sua prospettiva...

per chi vuole evitarsi ossessioni per tutta la vita e' cosi' che si risolve il suo "problema"...

almeno questo non sara' un "irrisolto"...

e meno male, ripeto,  che si e' fermato al simbolismo...


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Dalla sua prospettiva...
> *
> per chi vuole evitarsi ossessioni per tutta la vita e' cosi' che si risolve il suo "problema"...
> 
> ...


avrà soltanto rovinato la vita della figlia (del resto....se non la vuole più...)


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*Daje*

A stermy...mi spiace ma a sto giro sto con minerva.....!!


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avrà soltanto rovinato la vita della figlia (del resto....se non la vuole più...)


Per lui la colpevole e' la madre...

ed anche per me....ahahahah

se lo considerassimo solo uno smidollato che s'e' fatto infinocchiare/incastrare ai tempi, non vedo perche' debba uscire immacolata la figura della moglie che ha approfittato di un tale smidollato e che se gira come una bandiera...

ergo le responsabilita' della condizione attuale della figlia sono enormi anche per la madre e da qui il caricarle i sensi di colpa/rimorsi a containers....

se sara' evidentemente liberato delle sue catene....


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh e' un pirla perche' l'ha copato, bastava na' gambizzazione visto che era gia' armato...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Comunque già che ti leggo...
Sono due giorni che continuo a pensare a che nesso esiste tra comunismo e libertà...
Me lo spieghi?
Sono vissuto un anno nei paesi comunisti a studiare il comunismo.
Ma mica c'era tanta libertà eh?
Mai visto tanto controllo capillare sulle persone.
Ma come mai i benedettini di Gyor sono usciti dall'abbazia nel 1989 e sono andati a ringraziare sant'antonio di Padova che li ha liberati dal comunismo? Era dal 1956 che ogni giorno recitavano il "Si quaeris"...mah...


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A stermy...mi spiace ma a sto giro sto con minerva.....!!


A me stimola soltanto il discorso accademico e nessuno fino a che lo confessera' in qualche ospitata tv, potra' conoscere i retroscena come per es. una soggezione psicologica senza apparente via d'uscita a cui era sottoposto...

magari le due parassite lo consideravano solo un bancomat e lo schifavano per tutto il resto...

l'annullamento del matrimonio alla sacra rota e dell'identita' della figlia della moglie, per me denota una liberazione col botto da una situazione di merda...troppo esasperata...


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque già che ti leggo...
> Sono due giorni che continuo a pensare a *che nesso esiste tra comunismo e libertà...*
> Me lo spieghi?
> Sono vissuto un anno nei paesi comunisti a studiare il comunismo.
> ...



nessuno...poichè il comunismo, nella sua applicazione pratica, è sempre diventato una dittatura, e quindi addio libertà
ovviamente non lo è diventato motu proprio, bensì volutamente


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A me stimola soltanto il discorso accademico e nessuno fino a che lo confessera' in qualche ospitata tv, potra' conoscere i retroscena come per es. una soggezione psicologica senza apparente via d'uscita a cui era sottoposto...
> 
> magari le due parassite lo consideravano solo un bancomat e lo schifavano per tutto il resto...
> 
> l'annullamento del matrimonio alla sacra rota e dell'identita' della figlia della moglie, per me denota una liberazione col botto da una situazione di merda...troppo esasperata...



o forse il tipo ha conosciuto una suorina che è sposabile solo in chiesa


----------



## oscuro (27 Aprile 2012)

*sTERMI*

Si però....non puoi farlo adesso.....!Non esiste che fai il coione consapevole per 38anni....una mattina ti svegli e fai il fenomeno....conscio che ha pagare sarà un innocente:la figlia!!!e dai!!!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> nessuno...poichè il comunismo, nella sua applicazione pratica, è sempre diventato una dittatura, e quindi addio libertà
> ovviamente non lo è diventato motu proprio, bensì volutamente


Ok...ma l'altro giorno mi ha postato o bella ciao e i commenti dicevano viva il comunismo viva la libertà


----------



## eStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque già che ti leggo...
> Sono due giorni che continuo a pensare a che nesso esiste tra comunismo e libertà...
> Me lo spieghi?
> Sono vissuto un anno nei paesi comunisti a studiare il comunismo.
> ...


te sei abituato a farte i film pe' conto tuo..

ahahahah

il comunismo non e' ancora stato applicato da nessuna parte perche' e' l'atto finale con la scomparsa dello stato in quanto rimasto senza classi...

comunque goditi pure gli ultimi aneliti di vita del tuo turbo-capitalismo del cazzen, perche' tra breve implodera' del tutto ed i richiami/appelli SOCIALISTI della tua chiesetta rimarranno inascoltati...


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *Per lui la colpevole e' la madre...
> 
> ed anche per me....ahahahah*
> 
> ...


Ma perchè? che ne sai? Prima di tutto nell'articolo non fanno cenno alla moglie e alle sue colpe , secondo ,se lui fosse anche stato uno smidollato son cazzi suoi che si è fatto infinocchiare, non la moglie. Sei misogino da fare paura. 
Oltretutto stai analizzando solo la sfera coniugale senza tenere conto di una figlia che non c'entra nulla e che sta pagando un prezzo mostruoso senza nessuna colpa. 
Ma tu ti concentri sulle colpe della madre e ti fai le tue risate. Ma come vivi male??


----------



## Skizzofern (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A me stimola soltanto il discorso accademico e nessuno fino a che lo confessera' in qualche ospitata tv, potra' conoscere i retroscena come per es. una soggezione psicologica senza apparente via d'uscita a cui era sottoposto...
> 
> *magari le due parassite lo consideravano solo un bancomat e lo schifavano per tutto il resto...*
> 
> l'annullamento del matrimonio alla sacra rota e dell'identita' della figlia della moglie, per me denota una liberazione col botto da una situazione di merda...troppo esasperata...


  Chi è che si è già fatto tutto il film, eh??


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Chi è che si è già fatto tutto il film, eh??


In questo caso si' e' voluto, perche' ho postato apposta la notizia proprio per intavolare una discussione sul perche' uno arrivi a cancellare, per fortuna ripeto, simbolicamente la figlia della moglie e la moglie, senza ridursi all'okkkey e' un uomo di merda, ciao ciao saluti tutti a casa......

ahahahahah


----------



## free (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> In questo caso si' e' voluto, perche' ho postato apposta la notizia proprio per intavolare una discussione sul perche' uno arrivi a cancellare, per fortuna ripeto, simbolicamente la figlia della moglie e la moglie, senza ridursi all'okkkey e' un uomo di merda, ciao ciao saluti tutti a casa......
> 
> ahahahahah



perchè si è accorto di avere fatto un errore
ma avrebbe potuto non riconoscere nessuno, mica aveva un mitra puntato, credo
quindi dichiara il falso ma poi non gli va più bene ed allora decide, dopo secoli,  di tirare fuori la verità
chi sbaglia paga, lui come paga?
la verità non è mica un vessillo che ti mette al riparo dalle conseguenze delle malefatte precedenti


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè si è accorto di avere fatto un errore
> ma avrebbe potuto non riconoscere nessuno, mica aveva un mitra puntato, credo
> quindi dichiara il falso ma poi non gli va più bene ed allora decide, dopo secoli,  di tirare fuori la verità
> chi sbaglia paga, lui come paga?
> la verità non è mica un vessillo che ti mette al riparo dalle conseguenze delle malefatte precedenti


Ma qua stiamo nel posto giusto di chi sbaglia e ce mette na' pezza non sempre manco dello stesso colore...ahahahah 

Comunque il dichiarare il falso all'epoca non sarebbe anche interpretabile come massimo atto di amore verso la propria compagna visto che manco ha usato lo scartamento piu' ridotto dell'adozione?

possiamo sapere se fosse stato effettivamente lucido o subisse pressioni per essere indotto a tale passo?...io ritengo che sia molto facile trovarsi senza lucidita' e qua ce ne stanno a tonnellate di dimostrazioni...

e' proprio da escludere anche che possa aver subìto o creduto di subire un torto per anni e che cio' sia evidente nelle estreme conseguenze adottate tanto da sbattersene i coglioni sulla sorte di chicche e ssia??

cioe', in soldoni, a te e ad altri, per quanto ti possano fare in casa le peggio carognate ed inchiappettate, a certe drastiche decisioni non arriveresti mai?

a me questo incuriosisce...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma qua stiamo nel posto giusto di chi sbaglia e ce mette na' pezza non sempre manco dello stesso colore...ahahahah
> 
> Comunque il dichiarare il falso all'epoca non sarebbe anche interpretabile come massimo atto di amore verso la propria compagna visto che manco ha usato lo scartamento piu' ridotto dell'adozione?
> 
> ...


Se si tratta di un figlio cresciuto per anni non riesco ad immaginare come si possa agire così.


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma perchè? che ne sai? Prima di tutto nell'articolo non fanno cenno alla moglie e alle sue colpe , secondo ,se lui fosse anche stato uno smidollato son cazzi suoi che si è fatto infinocchiare, non la moglie. Sei misogino da fare paura.
> Oltretutto stai analizzando solo la sfera coniugale senza tenere conto di una figlia che non c'entra nulla e che sta pagando un prezzo mostruoso senza nessuna colpa.
> Ma tu ti concentri sulle colpe della madre e ti fai le tue risate. Ma come vivi male??


Ammazza poi sarei io il talebano?...ahahahah

una o uno induce qualcuno a fare qualcosa e poi ce la caviamo col classico cazzi suoi se e' uno smidollato e s'e' fatto inchiappetare...

avremmo risolto tutte le problematiche dell'umanita' allora...ahahahahah

che la figlia non c'entri nessuno lo discute e non mi fa specie....invece che nessuno possa concepire di coinvolgere anche la iper-premurosa mammina probabilmente anche poco specchiata, quello si' mi fa specie...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

eStermy ha detto:


> te sei abituato a farte i film pe' conto tuo..
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA...
Mi dispiace ma è scritto tutto nell'Apocalisse...
Perchè l'avvento del regno dei testimoni di Lenin avvenga devono prima sconfiggere Cristo.
Quindi c'è tempo no?

No vedrai il gran finale...
ahahaahahahahahahahahahahahaahahah...

[video=youtube;cDhYGdK0KQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDhYGdK0KQg&feature=related[/video]

Canta con me...no?


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A me stimola soltanto il discorso accademico e nessuno fino a che lo confessera' in qualche ospitata tv, potra' conoscere i retroscena come per es. una soggezione psicologica senza apparente via d'uscita a cui era sottoposto...
> 
> *magari le due parassite lo consideravano solo un bancomat e lo schifavano per tutto il resto...
> 
> *l'annullamento del matrimonio alla sacra rota e dell'identita' della figlia della moglie, per me denota una liberazione col botto da una situazione di merda...troppo esasperata...


_magari...
_certo che se vuoi leggere quello che non sai e reiventi la storia il discorso accademico è interessantissimo


----------



## exStermi (27 Aprile 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se si tratta di un figlio cresciuto per anni non riesco ad immaginare come si possa agire così.


Si collega in un certo qual modo al discorso sulle adozioni dell'altro giorno...

ed in questo caso, ammettendo che lui fosse consapevole che non fosse la sua, avrebbe un legame addirittura meno forte di quello che lo scopre tardi  per es. per uno scambio all'ospedale e che credeva fosse il proprio...

quindi per ipotesi, tu se prendessi contezza che per qualche decennio fossi vissuta in una signora Trappola Psicologica, non arriveresti mai a commettere errori nell' identificare il vero obbiettivo...

te metterei alla prova se potessi, Farfa'...

ahahahaahah


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA...
> Mi dispiace ma è scritto tutto nell'Apocalisse...
> Perchè l'avvento del regno dei testimoni di Lenin avvenga devono prima sconfiggere Cristo.
> Quindi c'è tempo no?
> ...


Ah perche' Stalin sarebbe stato il testimone di Lenin?

ahahahahahahah

E' scritto cosi' nell'Apocalisse???...percio' so' tutte cazzate....lo dico sempre io...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> _magari...
> _certo che se vuoi leggere quello che non sai e reiventi la storia il discorso accademico è interessantissimo


Piu' che reinventare mi pongo delle ipotesi per approfondire la trama... 

qua sappiamo solo che cancella una ragazza che sapeva figlia non sua e la mugliera tanto da volerle cancellare pure il matrimonio.....

non ti parrebbe un comportamento esagerato e viceversa troppo semplice bollarlo come uomo di merda?

magari lo e' chemmifrega, manco mi e' parente...ahahahah

e' che mi stupisce il grado d'inkazzatura a cui e' arrivato e che mi pare possa denotare ben altro sotto...


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Piu' che reinventare mi pongo delle ipotesi per approfondire la trama...
> 
> qua sappiamo solo che cancella una ragazza che sapeva figlia non sua e la mugliera tanto da volerle cancellare pure il matrimonio.....
> 
> ...


capisci che tu parti dalla sua reazione pensando che debba essere supportata da qualcosa che la giustifichi.
questo perché?
perché tendi a colpevolizzare solo la madre caricandola anche della colpa della scempiaggine dell'uomo.


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisci che tu parti dalla sua reazione pensando che debba essere supportata da qualcosa che la giustifichi.
> questo perché?
> perché tendi a colpevolizzare solo la madre caricandola anche della colpa della scempiaggine dell'uomo.


Mine' solo i pazzi so' imprevedibili e fanno cose senza senso, tutti gli altri no....

il pirla che ha ucciso Vanessa, se non avesse confessato il motivo per gelosia, lo avresti catalogato solo come pazzo?

che poi io non colpevolizzo SOLO la madre della "disconosciuta" assolvendo in toto el dutur, ma la ritengo senz'altro co-artefice della loro situazione, mica e' na' passante...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA...
> Mi dispiace ma è scritto tutto nell'Apocalisse...
> Perchè l'avvento del regno dei testimoni di Lenin avvenga devono prima sconfiggere Cristo.
> Quindi c'è tempo no?
> ...


Ah perche' Stalin sarebbe stato il testimone di Lenin?

ahahahahahahah

E' scritto cosi' nell'Apocalisse???...percio' so' tutte cazzate....lo dico sempre io...

ahahahahah 

AGGIUNTA:

me so' ricordato de Anania e della moglie Saffira che schiattano per mano di quei proto-comunisti degli apostoli...ahahahahah

studia tutto e nun legge solo quello che pare a te di quelle storielle, perche' poi te fai sempre gli autogol....

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (27 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ah perche' Stalin sarebbe stato il testimone di Lenin?
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Ma no...
Ci sono due righe ben precise...
Che erano rimaste incomprensibili.
Sono cose che la Madonna spiegò ai pastorelli di Fatima eh?
L'Apocalisse va letta in un certo modo: simile a come si legge il manifesto di Marx no?
E tutto fila liscio come l'olio.
Ma lo sai almeno che tutti i capozzoni comunisti erano indemoniati?
E hanno seminato il terrore eh?
Ma povera gente eh?
Ma Dio ha permesso che questi regimi si materializzassero nella storia e nella terra, per dare un'idea di cosa sia la dannazione eterna no?
Povero popolo russo...
Gente con un cuore grande come una casa...e che musica eh?

[video=youtube;7FHFJ0lU9Us]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FHFJ0lU9Us&feature=related[/video]

Ah l'Apocalisse parla anche dell'angioma sul volto di Korbagiov...
E' uno dei sigilli.


----------



## exStermy (27 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no...
> Ci sono due righe ben precise...
> Che erano rimaste incomprensibili.
> Sono cose che la Madonna spiegò ai pastorelli di Fatima eh?
> ...


Ma che concentrato di cazzate....ahahahahah

i capi comunisti erano indemoniati e le SS che avevano come motto Gott mit uns cos'erano?

ed i tuoi capetti neri che se sciacquavano e sciacquano con DIO patria e famigghia?

ed i tuoi idoli alla mago Otelma che lecchi per la pagnotta che so' sempre stati sodali ai dittatori e prima sterminatori per antonomasia?

ma rob de matt...a parla' co' te se rischia de deculturarse a nastro...

ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Aprile 2012)

Scusate che ho fatto qualche prova tecnica


----------



## exStermy (28 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Scusate che ho fatto qualche prova tecnica


ho visto...

non ti piace il titolo?

ahahahahah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Aprile 2012)

L'ho rimesso. Però l'articolo è finito in home


----------



## exStermy (28 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> L'ho rimesso. Però l'articolo è finito in home


infatti come notizia e' troppo interessante...

so' curioso di vedere come evolvera'...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma che concentrato di cazzate....ahahahahah
> 
> i capi comunisti erano indemoniati e le SS che avevano come motto Gott mit uns cos'erano?
> 
> ...


Tutto è scritto!
Gli anni degli uomini agli occhi del Signore sono come un secondo!
Al mattino ecco sorgere l'uomo e alla sera ecco il tramonto...
Ma nei secoli dei secoli...vidi nel cielo una grande battaglia...

[video=youtube;yFS_UFCBFdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFS_UFCBFdo[/video]


----------



## free (28 Aprile 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma qua stiamo nel posto giusto di chi sbaglia e ce mette na' pezza non sempre manco dello stesso colore...ahahahah
> 
> Comunque il dichiarare il falso all'epoca non sarebbe anche interpretabile come massimo atto di amore verso la propria compagna visto che manco ha usato lo scartamento piu' ridotto dell'adozione?
> 
> ...



è una curiosità interessante...ma non riesco a trovare esempi plausibili riferibili a me ed alla mia famiglia, troppo assurdo; tuttavia mi è capitato di meditare ad es. sul parentado dei mafiosi, che rischia (o perde) la vita a causa di ritorsioni, oppure anche sui figli del Tanzi, trascinati in galera a causa dell'avidità delirante del padre...bè, in questi casi credo proprio che le decisioni drastiche arrivino, poichè probabilmente ci si sente manovrati e trascinati in situazioni allucinanti, solo a causa dei legami di sangue
per questo credo che il doc nutra risentimento anche (o solo?) verso la figlia


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Aprile 2012)

*...Stermy!*



exStermy ha detto:


> A me stimola soltanto il discorso accademico e nessuno fino a che lo confessera' in qualche ospitata tv, potra' conoscere i retroscena come per es. una soggezione psicologica senza apparente via d'uscita a cui era sottoposto...
> 
> magari le due parassite lo consideravano solo un bancomat e lo schifavano per tutto il resto...
> 
> l'annullamento del matrimonio alla sacra rota e dell'identita' della figlia della moglie, per me denota una liberazione col botto da una situazione di merda...troppo esasperata...


 Stermy ! dormo o son desto ? dopo mesi ti leggo ...e la pensi come me? Mi sa che anche tu stai invecchiando ! Ciao ahahahha !


----------



## @lex (30 Aprile 2012)

intavolare un discorso? ma quale minchia di discorso si vuole intavolare? 
colpe, non colpe?
ma non scherziamo. ho una figli adottiva che avrei potuto riconoscere come legittima (e avrei voluto farlo) ma che mi è stato impossibile fare a causa di sua nonna (evito i dettagli che poco importano). ma che scherziamo? una volta andato via di casa per colpire quella stronza della madre avrei potuto pensare di disconoscerla se lo avessi fatto o dire "non me ne frega un cazzo tanto non è mia figlia"? il discorso è uno solo. di gentaglia anaffettiva e assolutamente priva di scrupoli ed egoista all'osso è pieno il mondo. e quest'uomo ne è uno degli esempi peggiori.
vomitevole. il neurochirurgo del papa. allucinante. 
:bleah:


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> intavolare un discorso? ma quale minchia di discorso si vuole intavolare?
> colpe, non colpe?
> ma non scherziamo. ho una figli adottiva che avrei potuto riconoscere come legittima (e avrei voluto farlo) ma che mi è stato impossibile fare a causa di sua nonna (evito i dettagli che poco importano). ma che scherziamo? una volta andato via di casa per colpire quella stronza della madre avrei potuto pensare di disconoscerla se lo avessi fatto o dire "non me ne frega un cazzo tanto non è mia figlia"? il discorso è uno solo. di gentaglia anaffettiva e assolutamente priva di scrupoli ed egoista all'osso è pieno il mondo. e quest'uomo ne è uno degli esempi peggiori.
> vomitevole. il neurochirurgo del papa. allucinante.
> :bleah:


:bravooo:k::up::bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> intavolare un discorso? ma quale minchia di discorso si vuole intavolare?
> colpe, non colpe?
> ma non scherziamo. ho una figli adottiva che avrei potuto riconoscere come legittima (e avrei voluto farlo) ma che mi è stato impossibile fare a causa di sua nonna (evito i dettagli che poco importano). ma che scherziamo? una volta andato via di casa per colpire quella stronza della madre avrei potuto pensare di disconoscerla se lo avessi fatto o dire "non me ne frega un cazzo tanto non è mia figlia"? il discorso è uno solo. di gentaglia anaffettiva e assolutamente priva di scrupoli ed egoista all'osso è pieno il mondo. e quest'uomo ne è uno degli esempi peggiori.
> vomitevole. il neurochirurgo del papa. allucinante.
> :bleah:


Quoto


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

*Siamo alle solite*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Tutti buoni a parole , specialmente le donne, quando devono farsi mantenere il frutto di una loro allegra scopata.
Ho visto la foto della bambina 38enne su repubblica , e ho l'impressione che a quella , più che l'affetto del padre putativo, le mancheranno molto i suoi € , per continuare a fare la bella vita con la madre ( come avranno sempre fatto).  
Ma qui siamo alle solite : le donne considerano il matrimonio una sistemazione a vita , una conquista da perpetuare anche con l'assegno divorzile . Il contratto di matrimonio , per loro , è una società s.n.c. , dove non ci sono quote di merito e di capacità . Una società che , anche se viene messa in liquidazione per fallimento ,deve distribuire sempre utili : utili sono sempre distribuiti dall'uomo , per sempre. Rendite di posizione , come per i nostri politici . Alzare il deretano e andare finalmente a lavorare , mai .


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutti buoni a parole , specialmente le donne, quando devono farsi mantenere il frutto di una loro allegra scopata.
> Ho visto la foto della bambina 38enne su repubblica , e ho l'impressione che a quella , più che l'affetto del padre putativo, le mancheranno molto i suoi € , per continuare a fare la bella vita con la madre ( come avranno sempre fatto).
> Ma qui siamo alle solite : le donne considerano il matrimonio una sistemazione a vita , una conquista da perpetuare anche con l'assegno divorzile . Il contratto di matrimonio , per loro , è una società s.n.c. , dove non ci sono quote di merito e di capacità . Una società che , anche se viene messa in liquidazione per fallimento ,deve distribuire sempre utili : utili sono sempre distribuiti dall'uomo , per sempre. Rendite di posizione , come per i nostri politici . Alzare il deretano e andare finalmente a lavorare , mai .


Io non so chi sia la figlia e che tipa sia. Io non concepisco che un uomo che ha vresciuto una ragazza considerandola sua figlia riesca a cancellarla dalla propria vita. A questo punto vuol dire che ha finto sentimenti per 38 annni


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutti buoni a parole , specialmente le donne, quando devono farsi mantenere il frutto di una loro allegra scopata.
> Ho visto la foto della bambina 38enne su repubblica , e ho l'impressione che a quella , più che l'affetto del padre putativo, le mancheranno molto i suoi € , per continuare a fare la bella vita con la madre ( come avranno sempre fatto).
> Ma qui siamo alle solite : le donne considerano il matrimonio una sistemazione a vita , una conquista da perpetuare anche con l'assegno divorzile . Il contratto di matrimonio , per loro , è una società s.n.c. , dove non ci sono quote di merito e di capacità . Una società che , anche se viene messa in liquidazione per fallimento ,deve distribuire sempre utili : utili sono sempre distribuiti dall'uomo , per sempre. Rendite di posizione , come per i nostri politici . Alzare il deretano e andare finalmente a lavorare , mai .


scusa un po', ma su repubblica spiegano anche come alla nascita 'sta tipa aveva già deciso di fare la bella vita con la madre?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutti buoni a parole , specialmente le donne, quando devono farsi mantenere il frutto di una loro allegra scopata.
> Ho visto la foto della bambina 38enne su repubblica , e ho l'impressione che a quella , più che l'affetto del padre putativo, le mancheranno molto i suoi € , per continuare a fare la bella vita con la madre ( come avranno sempre fatto).
> Ma qui siamo alle solite : le donne considerano il matrimonio una sistemazione a vita , una conquista da perpetuare anche con l'assegno divorzile . Il contratto di matrimonio , per loro , è una società s.n.c. , dove non ci sono quote di merito e di capacità . Una società che , anche se viene messa in liquidazione per fallimento ,deve distribuire sempre utili : utili sono sempre distribuiti dall'uomo , per sempre. Rendite di posizione , come per i nostri politici . Alzare il deretano e andare finalmente a lavorare , mai .


Io non so chi sia la figlia e che tipa sia. Io non concepisco che un uomo che ha vresciuto una ragazza considerandola sua figlia riesca a cancellarla dalla propria vita. A questo punto vuol dire che ha finto sentimenti per 38 annni


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

*invece lo concepisco benissimo*



farfalla ha detto:


> Io non so chi sia la figlia e che tipa sia. Io non concepisco che un uomo che ha vresciuto una ragazza considerandola sua figlia riesca a cancellarla dalla propria vita. A questo punto vuol dire che ha finto sentimenti per 38 annni


Qui stiamo parlando di persone adulte , e non di bambinette in fasce trovate vicino al cassonetto .I sentimenti vanno e vengono , come vanno e vengono i sentimenti tra marito e moglie , che si sono giurati amore eterno , e poi magari si fanno corna da cervo o si odiano a morte . Questo uomo , che non sarà impazzito improvvisamente , per i suoi motivi vuole liberarsi della sua ex , anzi vuole cancellarla dalla sua vita . In queste situazioni è probabile che la figlia faccia il paio con la madre . Quindi smettiamola di fare sempre la morale.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui stiamo parlando di persone adulte , e non di bambinette in fasce trovate vicino al cassonetto .I sentimenti vanno e vengono , come vanno e vengono i sentimenti tra marito e moglie , che si sono giurati amore eterno , e poi magari si fanno corna da cervo o si odiano a morte . Questo uomo , che non sarà impazzito improvvisamente , per i suoi motivi vuole liberarsi della sua ex , anzi vuole cancellarla dalla sua vita . In queste situazioni è probabile che la figlia faccia il paio con la madre . Quindi smettiamola di fare sempre la morale.


*Altrettanto noto il gossip che vorrebbe questo stimato professore di 68 anni innamoratissimo di una fascinosa architetto cinquantenne.​*

Leggi l'articolo completo: Italia - Toglie il cognome alla figlia dopo 43 anni| italia| Il SecoloXIX 
Eh si, vanno e vengono.
da qualche parte Minerva ha scritto che per fare certe cose bisogna essere all'altezza della situazione. E questa merda di uomo è altezza solo di essere sputato in faccia. oltretutto ci saranno anche dei nipoti figli di questa donna che finora hanno chiamato nonno quest'essere. ma posso capire che ci sono molte persone che si possono immedesimare in quest'uomo cinico,  finto e vomitevole. D'altronde non tutti sono in grado di comprendere che i figli, da qualsiasi parte vengano, sono una risorsa e non un fardello. Complimenti per la disumanità dimostrata.

​


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui stiamo parlando di persone adulte , e non di bambinette in fasce trovate vicino al cassonetto .I sentimenti vanno e vengono , come vanno e vengono i sentimenti tra marito e moglie , che si sono giurati amore eterno , e poi magari si fanno corna da cervo o si odiano a morte . Questo uomo , che non sarà impazzito improvvisamente , per i suoi motivi vuole liberarsi della sua ex , anzi vuole cancellarla dalla sua vita . In queste situazioni è probabile che la figlia faccia il paio con la madre . Quindi smettiamola di fare sempre la morale.


I sentimenti per i figli non vanno e vengono..... Liberarsi della ex non é un problema é liberarsi di una figlia che lo trovo inaccettabile


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> *Altrettanto noto il gossip che vorrebbe questo stimato professore di 68 anni innamoratissimo di una fascinosa architetto cinquantenne.​*
> 
> Leggi l'articolo completo: Italia - Toglie il cognome alla figlia dopo 43 anni| italia| Il SecoloXIX
> Eh si, vanno e vengono.
> ...


Quoto ancora, purtroppo non posso approvarti...


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto ancora, purtroppo non posso approvarti...


ma non approvarmi, tanto tu sei buona solo a parole. e smettila di fare la moralista!:up:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui stiamo parlando di persone adulte , e non di bambinette in fasce trovate vicino al cassonetto .I sentimenti vanno e vengono , come vanno e vengono i sentimenti tra marito e moglie , che si sono giurati amore eterno , e poi magari si fanno corna da cervo o si odiano a morte . Questo uomo , che non sarà impazzito improvvisamente , per i suoi motivi vuole liberarsi della sua ex , anzi vuole cancellarla dalla sua vita . In queste situazioni è probabile che la figlia faccia il paio con la madre . Quindi smettiamola di fare sempre la morale.


quoto ma non ti si puó approvare....


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> quoto ma non ti si puó approvare....


quindi sei d'accordo a cancellare una figlia? ammazza che peluria sullo stomaco che c'avete. manco una depilazione definitiva ve la cancellerebbe. poi dici che vieni qui e insulti le persone.ma a me sembra il minimo...empatia per gli altri zero assoluto. brrrr...fate paura


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quindi sei d'accordo a cancellare una figlia? ammazza che peluria sullo stomaco che c'avete. manco una depilazione definitiva ve la cancellerebbe. poi dici che vieni qui e insulti le persone.ma a me sembra il minimo...empatia per gli altri zero assoluto. brrrr...fate paura


Io?? 
ho detto che vengo qui ed insulto le persone??

Non stà cancellando la figlia dalla faccia della terra non a stà uccidendo.....
Probabilmente avrà io suoi buoni motovi e che noi ne siamo al''oscuro.....
Non è una bimba ormai è una donna ...

Conosco padri e madri biologici che come estrema scelta hanno dovuto disconoscere i figli....

Ovvio che la scelta è estrema e difficile ma che ne sappiamo noi i motivi??? 

Io comunque non sono empatica e il mio pelo mi riscalda d'inverno .....


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io??
> ho detto che vengo qui ed insulto le persone??
> 
> Non stà cancellando la figlia dalla faccia della terra non a stà uccidendo.....
> ...


non ho dubbi per quello che ho sottolineato. bella roba.
non esiste nessun buon motivo al mondo per disconoscere un figlio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non ho dubbi per quello che ho sottolineato. bella roba.
> non esiste nessun buon motivo al mondo per disconoscere un figlio.


Beh vediamo un esempio.
Perchè dipende dai punti di vista eh?
Un conto è se io sono un figlio che non ha voglia di lavorare, in più tossico, in più dilapidatore ecc..ecc.ecc...
e ciuccio sangue a mio padre...

Quindi mi aggrappo al fatto che tanto mio padre non mi disconoscerà mai, perchè non esiste al mondo nessun buon motivo per disconoscerlo...

Un conto è se io sono il padre e vedo che mio figlio:
1) Mi disonora
2) Dilapida il mio patrimonio
3) Si droga
4) Ruba...ecc..ecc...

Piuttosto chiediamoci un attimo che cosa deve arrivare a compiere un figlio, per spingere un genitore a misure così impopolari, per i benpensanti, e così drastiche no?

Io so di un padre che ha denunciato suo figlio perchè rubava.
Intanto lui onesto, un ladro non lo voleva in casa,
Due ha pensato di fare il suo bene, denunciandolo alle autorità, chissà che con una pena in carcere, uno non si ravveda no?

Poi allora non esiste al mondo allora nessun buon motivo perchè un figlio debba abbandonare i genitori anziani in un ospizio eh?

Infine molte persone non sono inclini a partire in quarta per ogni gossip o notizia da novella 3000...

Se un uomo caccia di casa suo figlio, o lo disedereda avrà i suoi porci fottutissimi motivi eh?

In molte culture orientali...
Un figlio che disonora il padre: è fuori in automatico dalla famiglia.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Ma tornando a bomba se quest'uomo ottiene l'annullamento: buon per lui...
Non ha disconosciuto una figlia.
Ha accettato la verità biologica, che aveva coperto tanti anni prima no?
Coprendo la moglie ecc..ecc..ecc...

Quindi dopo 40 anni: salta fuori solo una cosa: la verità eh?

Caso mai il casin è che lei per una vita ha creduto che lui fosse suo padre e non era vero eh?

Insomma capire di non essere affatto la figlia del blasonato primario...insomma...non è che sia molto carino eh?

Ma come dite sempre...
Bisogna essere SINCERI e dire la verità no?

Ancora una volta capiamo che la paternità e la maternità: 
Sono cose biologiche, che vengono dalla natura, e non dai certificati...

Nulla mi vieta di pensare di essere figlio del mio piccolo orsetto di pelouche eh?

Uno può considerare gli altri come gli pare e piace...si sente spesso dire...tu per me sei come un fratello...
Ma anche la fratellanza viene data solo dalla natura eh?

E come faccio a disconoscere un figlio naturale?
Non posso eh?

Posso fare da padre a un bambino casomai...
Ma anche se l'ho adottato ecc..ecc..ecc...

Io so dentro di me...
Che non è frutto dei miei cromosomi...
E di genetico da me...non ha un fico secco.

E forse potremo dire che non esiste al mondo un motivo valido per cui un uomo non possa riconoscere un suo figlio, perchè è come se non riconoscesse un suo braccio.

Con la natura non si scherza...
Poi ok...con le leggi si fa come meglio si crede...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non ho dubbi per quello che ho sottolineato. bella roba.
> non esiste nessun buon motivo al mondo per disconoscere un figlio.




Vogliamo parlare di Erika.....
Vogliamo parlare di Pietro Maso......
Vogliamo parlare di un figlio che pesta a sangue la madre e la fa pestare anche dagli amici per procurarsi droga....
Vogliamo parlare di un padre anziano che viene picchiato perchè non dà al figlio i soldi che vuole per uscire o che non gli compra la macchina che vuole???
Guarda ce ne sono un sacco di casi .....


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh vediamo un esempio.
> Perchè dipende dai punti di vista eh?
> Un conto è se io sono un figlio che non ha voglia di lavorare, in più tossico, in più dilapidatore ecc..ecc.ecc...
> e ciuccio sangue a mio padre...
> ...


non dovrei nemmeno risponderti ma sono magnanimo e lo faccio. in casi estremi sono d'accordo a denunciare un figlio. cacciarlo di casa. tagliarlo fuori dalla famiglia. e ci sono MIGLIAIA di modi per estromettere un figlio da un'eredità che dilapiderebbe perchè tossico/a oppure un/a parassita (e mi chiederei però anche quale - e non è automaticamente detto che ne abbia avuta- parte a questa personalità io abbia partecipato in qualità di genitore a formare). *DISCONOSCERLO MAI*. PERCHE' SEPPURE DENUNCIATO, ESTROMESSO, DISEREDATO IO AMERO' SEMPRE QUEL FIGLIO/A SEPPUR LONTANO DA ME CARATTERIALMENTE E FISICAMENTE (INTENDENDO NON ESTERIORMENTE MA PROPRIO LONTANO GEOGRAFICAMENTE).
forse (togliamo il forse) non sai esattamente la differenza tra estromissione, diseredazione e disconoscimento.informati prima di scrivere.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare di Erika.....
> Vogliamo parlare di Pietro Maso......
> Vogliamo parlare di un figlio che pesta a sangue la madre e la fa pestare anche dagli amici per procurarsi droga....
> Vogliamo parlare di un padre anziano che viene picchiato perchè non dà al figlio i soldi che vuole per uscire o che non gli compra la macchina che vuole???
> Guarda ce ne sono un sacco di casi .....


perfetto. ho per caso detto che non ci sono figli degeneri/depravati? questo non ammette un disconoscimento. per i casi che hai citato c'è la galera, non il disconoscimento. perchè seppure tuo figlio ti picchia è comunque tuo figlio. non smette di esserlo perchè  persona infima, sgradevole o degenerata.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tornando a bomba se quest'uomo ottiene l'annullamento: buon per lui...
> Non ha disconosciuto una figlia.
> Ha accettato la verità biologica, che aveva coperto tanti anni prima no?
> Coprendo la moglie ecc..ecc..ecc...
> ...


che pena....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti,* idiota bastardo*? scrivendo questo offendi profondamente tutte quelle persone che come me hanno cresciuto figli non propri e che non trtovano e non troveranno nessuna differenza ad amare allo stesso modo un figlio naturale e uno adottato/riconosciuto con consapevolezza.
> esattamente come quest'essere schifoso offende allo stesso modo intentando questa vomitevole causa di disconoscimento


Non era mia intenzione e me ne dolgo.
L'argomento del 3d è un altro.
Io perà vorrei mettermi un attimo dalla parte dei figli.
Che capita se uno alleva un figlio non suo, e ad un certo punto, questo, dato che sa benissimo la faccenda, dice che vuole conoscere appunto il suo "vero" padre? 

Mi pare che il tema sia...
Carino...non puoi disconoscere tua figlia dopo che per una vita l'hai presentata come tua figlia.

Mi pare che siano cose che si decidano alla nascita no?
Ma non essendo un avvocato nn me ne intendo.

Questa faccenda porta in nuce un altro grande tema.
Le nuove coppie.

Io mi separo e vado con una nuova compagna.
Mettiamo che questa abbia figli.
Come faccio a pretendere che questi figli, vedano in me il loro nuovo padre.
Posso amarli all'infinito, ma non posso pretendere, e neanche chiedere, che loro si dimentichino del loro padre naturale, che hanno visto fin dalla nascita, per accettare me, solo per far contenta la loro madre.

Io non ho MAI conosciuto ( se non in foto) mia nonna materna.
Ma per me la seconda moglie di mio nonno è stata sempre la mia nonnina.
Mia madre invece ha sempre mantenuto una distanza di cortesia verso questa signora, e fin da bambino, mi ha sempre mostrato la foto di quella che sarebbe la mia vera nonna, se non fosse morta.

Non so come ci si comporti con i figli adottivi.
Mi pare ci siano delle regole pure lì.
Ma come fare se da grandi vogliono conoscere i loro veri genitori, e poi si attaccano a loro, abbandonando noi?

L'importante è che non ci vedano come degli impostori, no?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti,* idiota bastardo*? scrivendo questo offendi profondamente tutte quelle persone che come me hanno cresciuto figli non propri e che non trtovano e non troveranno nessuna differenza ad amare allo stesso modo un figlio naturale e uno adottato/riconosciuto con consapevolezza.
> esattamente come quest'essere schifoso offende allo stesso modo intentando questa vomitevole causa di disconoscimento



 ot: Ma queste parolacce perchè devi scriverle a lettere cosi cubitali ......
Sai che fanno ridere ....!!!

Ma poi perchè usare questi termini tu ,una personcina cosi a modo e serena...


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non era mia intenzione e me ne dolgo.
> L'argomento del 3d è un altro.
> Io perà vorrei mettermi un attimo dalla parte dei figli.
> Che capita se uno alleva un figlio non suo, e ad un certo punto, questo, dato che sa benissimo la faccenda, dice che vuole conoscere appunto il suo "vero" padre?
> ...


no. l'argomento del thread non è un altro. l'argomento e l'opportunismo per il quale fino a che le cose vanno bene si sceglie di andare avanti coerentemente con una scelta consapevole e non coercitiva e poi cercare di cancellare tutto quando le cose si mettono male. 
i genitori adottivi non c'entrano proprio un cazzo. questo essere E' il padre (non naturale, OVVIO) di questa donna. ha scelto di esserlo consapevolmente e adesso che si separa cancella quella decisione così con un colpo di spugna? ma che esseri siamo se ci viene soltanto in mente di fare un gesto di così estrema violenza verso una persona che abbiamo accolto come figlia? indegno di un consesso umano.
detto questo poi, e parlo per me, chi se ne frega se mia figlia vuole conoscere il suo vero padre? lei sa chi è e non mi fregherebbe nulla se volesse vederlo in faccia e avere un rapporto con lui. io rimarrei suo padre. si attacca a lui e abbandona me? bene, vuol dire che avrò una figlia degenere, stronza, anaffettiva, crudele ecc.... Ma avrò sempre quella figlia. E lei, checchè ne possa dire anche lei stessa, avrà me come padre.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ot: Ma queste parolacce perchè devi scriverle a lettere cosi cubitali ......
> Sai che fanno ridere ....!!!
> 
> Ma poi perchè usare questi termini tu ,una personcina cosi a modo e serena...


io non sono una personcina serena e a modo. ma sicuramente sono più a modo di personcine che credono che sia legittimo dopo 40 anni disconoscere una figlia che si è scelti di amare e crescere. pensa te quanto puoi essere a modo tu.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no. l'argomento del thread non è un altro. l'argomento e l'opportunismo per il quale fino a che le cose vanno bene si sceglie di andare avanti coerentemente con una scelta consapevole e non coercitiva e poi cercare di cancellare tutto quando le cose si mettono male.
> i genitori adottivi non c'entrano proprio un cazzo. questo essere E' il padre (non naturale, OVVIO) di questa donna. ha scelto di esserlo consapevolmente e adesso che si separa cancella quella decisione così con un colpo di spugna? ma che esseri siamo se ci viene soltanto in mente di fare un gesto di così estrema violenza verso una persona che abbiamo accolto come figlia? indegno di un consesso umano.
> detto questo poi, e parlo per me, chi se ne frega se mia figlia vuole conoscere il suo vero padre? lei sa chi è e non mi fregherebbe nulla se volesse vederlo in faccia e avere un rapporto con lui. io rimarrei suo padre. si attacca a lui e abbandona me? bene, vuol dire che avrò una figlia degenere, stronza, anaffettiva, crudele ecc.... Ma avrò sempre quella figlia. E lei, checchè ne possa dire anche lei stessa, avrà me come padre.


Per fortuna il genere umano non esiste per essere sottoposto al tuo giudizio...
Altrimenti apriti cielo...
Nulla sappiamo comunque di che cosa ha vissuto quel medico a fianco di quella donna.
Facile sempre fare i gay con il culo degli altri eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per fortuna il genere umano non esiste per essere sottoposto al tuo giudizio...
> Altrimenti apriti cielo...
> Nulla sappiamo comunque di che cosa ha vissuto quel medico a fianco di quella donna.
> Facile sempre fare i gay con il culo degli altri eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ma senti chi parla di fare ilo gay col culo degli altri. ipocrita.
non sappiamo nulla nemmeno della figlia che vuole disconoscere ma tutti ad essere d'accordo. comunque ti ripeto. manco se mia figlia uccidesse la madre la disconoscerei. la estrometteri dalla mia vita ecc... ma disconoscerla mai. Esisterebbe (e anche lì ci sarebbe un distinguo) solo un motivo per il quale si potrebbe capire un gesto estremo come questo. che il padre venga a conoscenza che è stato ingannato pensando che quella figlia/o fosse sua/o. SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE QUESTO. e nemmeno così automaticamente. e non è questo il caso.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma senti chi parla di fare ilo gay col culo degli altri. ipocrita.
> non sappiamo nulla nemmeno della figlia che vuole disconoscere ma tutti ad essere d'accordo. comunque ti ripeto. manco se mia figlia uccidesse la madre la disconoscerei. la estrometteri dalla mia vita ecc... ma disconoscerla mai. Esisterebbe (e anche lì ci sarebbe un distinguo) solo un motivo per il quale si potrebbe capire un gesto estremo come questo. che il padre venga a conoscenza che è stato ingannato pensando che quella figlia/o fosse sua/o. SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE QUESTO. e nemmeno così automaticamente. e non è questo il caso.


Mah sta tento...
Cerchi di imbonire parlando come un avvocato...
Senza aver na laurea parò!

Ripeto NON puoi disconoscere ciò che E'.

Ma non puoi riconoscere ciò che non è.

Ma se vuoi pensarla diversamente liberissimo...
Ma insulti la mia intelligenza, con sti ragionamenti, da fruttarolo.

Poi la figlia di sto qui...
E' una 40 enne...

Ca' non è fesso nessuno...

Tutti sappiamo che ora è solo questioni di CAPITALI da arraffarre...

Lei non è la finta figlia di un nullatenente...

E tutti sappiamo come si mette nelle famiglie quando c'è da arraffare...

Ok, magari a casa tua non è così'...

Ma se senti in giro ogni famiglia ha avuto situazioni incresciosi e disdicevoli...quando c'è di mezzo il denaro...eh?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

Quoto angelo in pgni post. Mia sia ha fatto in modo di togliere suo figlio dalla successione perché per diversi motivi le dilapitava i pochi risparmi che erano destinati anche agli altri fratelli. Ha un figlio disgraziato ma é suo figlio, partorito o no, non fa differenza. Ripeto indegno per un uomo fare quello che sta facendo l'uomo dell'articolo soprattutto perché l'unica motivazione sembra una rivalsa sulma ex moglie


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sta tento...
> Cerchi di imbonire parlando come un avvocato...
> Senza aver na laurea parò!
> 
> ...


appunto. finchè stava con sua moglie avrebbe lasciato tranquillamente parte del patrimonio alla figlia, adesso che non è più sposato la figlia non è più fgiglia e non ha diritti. questo avvalora solo la mia tesi. cioè che se sono io un fruttarolo tu sei un idiota e che questo essere è una merda di calcolatore del cazzo. wvidentemente come te se fossi nei suoi panni. fai il figo di quello tanto sensibile e poi sei un opportunista come tanti altri. vomitevole. tu e lui. caro il mio fruttarolo di seconda scelta


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti,* idiota bastardo*? *scrivendo questo offendi profondamente tutte quelle persone che come me hanno cresciuto figli non propri e che non trtovano e non troveranno nessuna differenza ad amare allo stesso modo un figlio naturale e uno adottato/riconosciuto con consapevolezza.
> *esattamente come quest'essere schifoso offende allo stesso modo intentando questa vomitevole causa di disconoscimento


Angelo, il neretto è vero. Lo fa proprio per questo, per offendere e ferire. E lo fa consapevolmente. Non è meglio lasciarlo perdere? Non ne vale la pena, credimi 

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

Quando fai un figlio o lo adotti ti assumi un impegno per la vita e hai una responsabilità nei suoi confronti. Perchè si tratta di una scelta unidirezionale, in cui l'altro non ha voce in capitolo.

Disconoscere un figlio vuol dire venire meno a questo impegno con un atto di disonestà e vigliaccheria.

Si può discutere sui perchè e i per come, ma da questo presupposto non si può prescindere.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Angelo, il neretto è vero. Lo fa proprio per questo, per offendere e ferire. E lo fa consapevolmente. Non è meglio lasciarlo perdere? Non ne vale la pena, credimi
> 
> Un abbraccio.


dietro ad uno schermo sono tutti bravi. a vederlo se qualche estraneo con lo stesso intento mi dicesse che mia figlia non è mia figlia a dieci cm dalla mia faccia. hai voglia al PS di richiedere sacche di zero negativo.


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> dietro ad uno schermo sono tutti bravi. a vederlo se qualche estraneo con lo stesso intento mi dicesse che mia figlia non è mia figlia a dieci cm dalla mia faccia. hai voglia al PS di richiedere sacche di zero negativo.


Capisco la rabbia, perchè sono questioni delicatissime e personali, io mi sono innervosita per molto meno.

Ma l'indifferenza nei confronti di un provocatore ferisce più che mille pugni in faccia.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco la rabbia, perchè sono questioni delicatissime e personali, io mi sono innervosita per molto meno.
> 
> Ma l'indifferenza nei confronti di un provocatore ferisce più che mille pugni in faccia.


in linea teorica hai ragione. ma non fa stare meglio me. io non voglio fare star male nessuno. quando faccio qualcosa non la faccio per colrpire qualcuno ma per far stare meglio me. il target di colpire o ferire qualcuno è sempre secondario per me.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Ma poi, CAZZO, mi chiedo. Domani questa donna muore. 'st'essere che fa? non soffre perchè ha intentato la causa di disconoscimento? un suo nipote si ammala gravemente, non soffre perchè la madre risulta non più legalmente sua figlia? se la risposta è si per lui e si per chi legge siamo un mondo destinato alla distruzione. e ce lo meritiamo pure.


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> in linea teorica hai ragione. ma non fa stare meglio me. io non voglio fare star male nessuno. quando faccio qualcosa non la faccio per colrpire qualcuno ma per far stare meglio me. il target di colpire o ferire qualcuno è sempre secondario per me.


Usa un pungiball! Così ti tieni in forma e unisci l'utile al dilettevole


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Usa un pungiball! Così ti tieni in forma e unisci l'utile al dilettevole


mi stai dando del fuori forma?


Fai pungi di secondo nome tu?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Ma poi, CAZZO, mi chiedo. Domani questa donna muore. 'st'essere che fa? non soffre perchè ha intentato la causa di disconoscimento? un suo nipote si ammala gravemente, non soffre perchè la madre risulta non più legalmente sua figlia? se la risposta è si per lui e si per chi legge siamo un mondo destinato alla distruzione. e ce lo meritiamo pure.


Purtroppo nonostante sembri impossibile ci sono persone che i sentimenti non sanno cosa siano. Io continuo a domandarmi che razza di padre sia stato... Puó aver finto di amare quella ragazza? E soprattutto perché riconoscerla se in fondo non gliene poteva fregare di meno? Solo per farsi bello agli occhi degli altri?


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mi stai dando del fuori forma?
> 
> 
> Fai pungi di secondo nome tu?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Lo sai che io penso che tu sia in splendida forma... stavo cercando di distrarti un po'! Di fornirti delle soluzioni costruttive!

Uffa, che uomo suscettibile.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Purtroppo nonostante sembri impossibile ci sono persone che i sentimenti non sanno cosa siano. Io continuo a domandarmi che razza di padre sia stato... Puó aver finto di amare quella ragazza? E soprattutto perché riconoscerla se in fondo non gliene poteva fregare di meno? Solo per farsi bello agli occhi degli altri?


Te lo giuro che questo qui mi fa anche una rabbia estrema. Io ho dovuto passare per tribunali, assistenti sociali, una causa per la revoca del decreto di adottabilità d'urgenza (per colpa di quella gran troia della mia ex suocera- che però ha avuto quel che si merita. un ictus e una paralisi permanente grave finchè campa:mrgreen e non ho potuto riconoscere mia figlia senza dover passare tutta questa trafila che non è stato uno scherzo anche per lei e 'sto qui che ha potuto farlo in tutta tranquillità che fa? intenta una causa di disconoscimento...uno schiaffo e un'offesa profonda a tutti coloro che come me amano i loro figli non naturali...pazzesco. io gli disconoscerei la testa dal collo.


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo sai che io penso che tu sia in splendida forma... stavo cercando di distrarti un po'! Di fornirti delle soluzioni costruttive!
> 
> Uffa, che uomo suscettibile.


'so permalosssssssssssssssso:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Te lo giuro che questo qui mi fa anche una rabbia estrema. Io ho dovuto passare per tribunali, assistenti sociali, una causa per la revoca del decreto di adottabilità d'urgenza (per colpa di quella gran troia della mia ex suocera- che però ha avuto quel che si merita. un ictus e una paralisi permanente grave finchè campa:mrgreen e non ho potuto riconoscere mia figlia senza dover passare tutta questa trafila che non è stato uno scherzo anche per lei e 'sto qui che ha potuto farlo in tutta tranquillità che fa? intenta una causa di disconoscimento...uno schiaffo e un'offesa profonda a tutti coloro che come me amano i loro figli non naturali...pazzesco. io gli disconoscerei la testa dal collo.


Tu sii orgoglioso di quello che hai fatto. La gente di m.. prima o poi si vede presentare il conto. Quando sará vecchio e cercherá una mano da stringere si ritroverà solo.



Ah su chi provoca per il gusto di ferire purtroppo sono d'accordo con te. Non riesco ad ignorarli


----------



## @lex (1 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sii orgoglioso di quello che hai fatto. La gente di m.. prima o poi si vede presentare il conto. Quando sará vecchio e cercherá una mano da stringere si ritroverà solo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah su chi provoca per il gusto di ferire purtroppo sono d'accordo con te. Non riesco ad ignorarli


Ma me lo auguro proprio. E mi auguro che si risposi, la moglie gli tolga pure le mutande, lo lasci e debba andare alla caritas a mangiare. e che la caritas sia proprio davanti alla casa dell' ex figlia in modo da ricordarsi per tutti gli ultimi giorni della sua vita che uomo di merda è.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quando fai un figlio o lo adotti ti assumi un impegno per la vita e hai una responsabilità nei suoi confronti. Perchè si tratta di una scelta unidirezionale, in cui l'altro non ha voce in capitolo.
> 
> Disconoscere un figlio vuol dire venire meno a questo impegno con un atto di disonestà e vigliaccheria.
> 
> Si può discutere sui perchè e i per come, ma da questo presupposto non si può prescindere.




Sono d'accordo che quando fai un figlio o lo adotti è un impegno per la vita....
Ma non tutte le vite e non tutti i figli vengono su come un genitore vorrebbe che fosse...

Ora in questo caso do ragione al Conte...
che quando ci sono i soldi di mezzo la gente va fuori di testa ......
Esempio nella mia famiglia:
La sorella di mio padre ha fatto di tutto per far firmare la madre per disconoscere il figlio...
avendo lei ottenuto la tutela facendola passare incapace di intendere e di volere.....
e questo è un piccolo riassuntino perchè dietro c'è un casino che non è stato facile risolvere ,e questo per cercare di arraffare tutto....
e ancora nessuno se lo sarebbe mai aspettato ...eravamo una famiglia molto unita....tanto per dire....


Amici dei miei adottarono un figlio e guarda che io non faccio differenze tra figli adottati e naturali....
Comunque questo genitori ormai anziani ......ogni tanto devono subire le violenze di questo figlio perchè  finisce i suoi soldi e va a battere cassa dai suoi......

Se ti ritrovi dei figli che si compotano così che si fa ...secondo me all'estremo magari non arrivi a disconoscerli ma di disgusterebbe vederli......

Poi noi che ne sappiamo di cosa c'è dietro ????
E sicuramente per ma in queste beghe dietro c'è del denaro......
Come  ho già detto non si tratta di una bambina ma di una donna di 40 anni  .....
E questa donna a sua volta a fatto causa al "padre " ...

@sole :
a volte mi piace quello che scrivi ma sei troppo perfetta ....sei reale??

@Angelo:
Veramente mi sembri una persona gentile ed equilibrata , a volte, ma certi scatti di ira  mi fanno dubitare che realmente non sei così.....


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Maggio 2012)

*luna piena*



lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che quando fai un figlio o lo adotti è un impegno per la vita....
> Ma non tutte le vite e non tutti i figli vengono su come un genitore vorrebbe che fosse...
> 
> Ora in questo caso do ragione al Conte...
> ...


Ho fatto una foto fascinosa della "luna piena" che tramonta  in punta alle montagne , rosa per il sole che nasce dalla parte opposta . Devo verificare se questa cosa  capita  solo vicino agli equinozi . Forse sono OT!


----------



## Sole (1 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che quando fai un figlio o lo adotti è un impegno per la vita....
> Ma non tutte le vite e non tutti i figli vengono su come un genitore vorrebbe che fosse...
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahah! Giuro che sono reale, sono proprio così come mi leggi. Ma non direi di essere perfetta, anzi. Ho moltissimi difetti. Nella realtà sono una persona molto disordinata e insicura, che si fa mille problemi... spesso anche infantile, un po' naif! Ma mi rendo conto che quando scrivo do l'impressione di essere granitica e molto sicura di me. Penso sia il mio modo di scrivere: metto in ordine i miei pensieri cercando di essere molto chiara e razionale per farmi capire meglio. Tutto qui.

Per il resto, cara Lunapiena... certo che non tutti i figli vengono su come si vorrebbe. Ma un figlio è un figlio. Così come un genitore resta tale anche se ti delude. Questo non vuol dire che in certi casi non si possa scegliere di allontanarsi o di prendere provvedimenti concreti.
Disconoscere un figlio, ripeto, è l'atto più meschino che si possa fare, perchè si manca alla promessa fatta, quella dalla quale ha avuto origine il vincolo tra il figlio e il genitore. E si approfitta di una posizione di forza. Qui sta la vigliaccheria, secondo me.
E' un po' come se giocando a carte ci si rendesse conto di perdere e, anzichè provare a ribaltare il risultato finale o accettare la sconfitta, si spazzassero dal tavolo le carte, terminando così il gioco. Non si fa.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> appunto. finchè stava con sua moglie avrebbe lasciato tranquillamente parte del patrimonio alla figlia, adesso che non è più sposato la figlia non è più fgiglia e non ha diritti. questo avvalora solo la mia tesi. cioè che se sono io un fruttarolo tu sei un idiota e che questo essere è una merda di calcolatore del cazzo. wvidentemente come te se fossi nei suoi panni. fai il figo di quello tanto sensibile e poi sei un opportunista come tanti altri. vomitevole. tu e lui. caro il mio fruttarolo di seconda scelta


Si sempre stato molto opportunista, mi dispiace...
Tu no mio padrone.
E io dovere mangiare.

Si sono uno che misura e calcola tutto.

Si sono un uomo che non fa mai niente per niente.

Mai detto di essere molto sensibile, mai.

In ogni situazione opero solo analisi di tipo economico: costi vs benefici.

Ma dato che non mi devi nulla e io non ti devo nulla, non capisco perchè ti incazzi tanto con me: siamo due estranei, mica ti ho rubato la moglie eh?

Si, io penso che finchè siamo sposati è un discorso, quando va in aceto è un altro.
Quando va in aceto, io non ho nessun problema del cazzo, a cercare di conciarti per le feste...

Quindi è meglio cercare che non vada mai in aceto...

Ripeto non sappiamo la vita privata di quei coniugi.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Te lo giuro che questo qui mi fa anche una rabbia estrema. Io ho dovuto passare per tribunali, assistenti sociali, una causa per la revoca del decreto di adottabilità d'urgenza (per colpa di quella gran troia della mia ex suocera- che però ha avuto quel che si merita. un ictus e una paralisi permanente grave finchè campa:mrgreen e non ho potuto riconoscere mia figlia senza dover passare tutta questa trafila che non è stato uno scherzo anche per lei e 'sto qui che ha potuto farlo in tutta tranquillità che fa? intenta una causa di disconoscimento...uno schiaffo e un'offesa profonda a tutti coloro che come me amano i loro figli non naturali...pazzesco. io gli disconoscerei la testa dal collo.


Siamo fatti di tante teste, ma viviamo in uno stato di diritto.
A nessuno è preclusa la possibilità di adottare un bambino, ma ci vogliono determinati requisiti, e bisogna seguire un determinato iter. E questo lo sappiamo tutti.

Purtroppo o per fortuna il mondo è fatto così, a fianco della donna che non riesce ad avere figli, e si danna per questo, abbiamo quella che esercita il suo diritto di praticare l'interruzione di gravidanza.

Allora tu hai fatto di tutto per riconoscere tua figlia, qui abbiamo un uomo che invece ha deciso di fare tutto il possibile per sbarazzarsi di moglie e figlia di lei.

Ai tribunali l'ardua sentenza.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ahahah! Giuro che sono reale, sono proprio così come mi leggi. Ma non direi di essere perfetta, anzi. Ho moltissimi difetti. Nella realtà sono una persona molto disordinata e insicura, che si fa mille problemi... spesso anche infantile, un po' naif! Ma mi rendo conto che quando scrivo do l'impressione di essere granitica e molto sicura di me. Penso sia il mio modo di scrivere: metto in ordine i miei pensieri cercando di essere molto chiara e razionale per farmi capire meglio. Tutto qui.
> 
> Per il resto, cara Lunapiena... certo che non tutti i figli vengono su come si vorrebbe. Ma un figlio è un figlio. Così come un genitore resta tale anche se ti delude. Questo non vuol dire che in certi casi non si possa scegliere di allontanarsi o di prendere provvedimenti concreti.
> Disconoscere un figlio, ripeto, è l'atto più meschino che si possa fare, perchè si manca alla promessa fatta, quella dalla quale ha avuto origine il vincolo tra il figlio e il genitore. E si approfitta di una posizione di forza. Qui sta la vigliaccheria, secondo me.
> E' un po' come se giocando a carte ci si rendesse conto di perdere e, anzichè provare a ribaltare il risultato finale o accettare la sconfitta, si spazzassero dal tavolo le carte, terminando così il gioco. Non si fa.


Scusa ma quale promessa?
La stessa che facciamo quando ci sposiamo?

Cioè voglio dire...

Mica ho promesso a mia moglie di volere bene a mia figlia eh?

E non me la vedo che mi dice...
Se facciamo un bambino, tu prometti di volergli un pochino di bene? 

Ma scusami...
Io mi ricordo che quando è nata mia figlia, nessuno mi ha chiesto di riconoscerla, sono solo dovuto andare in municipio...e dichiarare il suo nome e cognome...

Non so come dirvelo...
Ma la prima cosa che mi è arrivata a casa...
E' stato...
Il codice fiscale eh?

Ma mai fatto promesse davanti ad un giudice supremo, che sempre e comunque amerò mia figlia...

A me pare che ci siano degli obblighi di legge...
Cioè finchè mia figlia non è maggiorenne, io sono responsabile penalmente del suo operato...
E questa non è una responsabilità da poco...

Ma per quanto io possa fare: non posso disconoscerla...
Ci sono leggi biologiche di mezzo...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

*Vorrei vedere questa situazione qui.*

Il padre:
Un nessuno: bevitore, puttaniero, pieno di debiti, violento, un nullatenente ma che si crede chissacchè.

La figlia:
40 anni: affermatissima professionista, benestante, seria, concreta impegnata ecc..ecc..ecc...
La stessa figlia non biologica.

Il padre la disconosce, perchè si è separato dalla madre, che magari si è liberata di lui, e lui non vuole più avere a che fare con lei...

Secondo me dice...ok carino...ciao ciao...
Buona fortuna...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il padre:
> Un nessuno: bevitore, puttaniero, pieno di debiti, violento, un nullatenente ma che si crede chissacchè.
> 
> La figlia:
> ...


Con lei é capibile....con la figlia no..
Non deve esserci una legge che ti imponga di amare un figlio. É semplicemente naturale farlo al di sopra di tutto. Non esiste un motivo per disconoscere un figlio....


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo una domanda...
> 
> Come faccio a riconoscere un figlio che non è mio?
> Me lo spieghi?
> ...


ma che paragone è???????? oi ma qui parliamo di una donna che per 40 ha creduto che quell'uomo la amasse


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa ma quale promessa?
> La stessa che facciamo quando ci sposiamo?
> 
> Cioè voglio dire...
> ...


il tuo modo di parlare dei figli è a dir poco disarmante.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo una domanda...
> 
> Come faccio a riconoscere un figlio che non è mio?
> Me lo spieghi?
> ...



Non sono d'accordo. Dal punto di vista dell'amore che le hai donato, quella scimmietta E' tua figlia.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Dal punto di vista dell'amore che le hai donato, quella scimmietta E' tua figlia.


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. Dal punto di vista dell'amore che le hai donato, quella scimmietta E' tua figlia.


Ok, posso amarla come una figlia, ok tutto quello che vuoi...
Se facciamo il test del dna, non risulta che la scimmietta è mia figlia...

Ok per amore è mia figlia...
La scimmietta è sempre stata buona...

Un giorno dà di matto e spacca tutto in casa...
In più morde i vicini ecc..ecc..ecc...

Nonostante tutta la cura che avuto di lei, e l'amore che le ho donato...

Cosa sono costretto a fare? 

Ritornando a bomba sull'argomento qui...
Amore o non amore...
C'è in ballo a sto giro un patrimonio immobiliare da dieci milioni di euro...

Allora figlia mia mettiamola così...
Io ti amo...

ma non voglio che tu tocca nemmeno un centesimo di questo patrimonio ok?

Però continua a nutrirti dell'immenso affetto che provo per te!

Ritornando a bomba..
Io non discuto se quest'uomo ha fatto qualcosa di ignobile o meno...

Mi chiedo...
Che cosa c'è sotto perchè un uomo cambi così...

Forse e qui rispondo a Simy, vero tu hai creduto per quaranta anni che io ti amassi, ma è anche vero che io non mi sarei mai aspettato che dopo 40 anni...tu volessi solo il mio patrimonio immobiliare.

COme dire Cara Simy, tu hai un bellissimo cane...e vi amate...
Che fare se un giorno cambia testa e diventa pericoloso, per te e per gli altri?
Tu dirai...non succederà mai...
E invece succede...

Tutto lì...

Infine, io non credo, che un genitore sia disposto ad amare suo figlio, oltre ogni misura...dipende anche da come si comporta il figlio nei suoi confronti...( spero)...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2012)

http://www.controlsecurityambiente.com/2012/04/disconosce-la-figlia-il-giallo-dell-eredita/

C'è sempre del marcio in danimarca...e la colpa non sta mai tutta da una parte...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.controlsecurityambiente.com/2012/04/disconosce-la-figlia-il-giallo-dell-eredita/
> 
> C'è sempre del marcio in danimarca...e la colpa non sta mai tutta da una parte...


 Infatti...
Qui c'è sempre qualcuno che deve far sapere che è migliore di tutti gli altri.
Se il sig. Maira fosse stato un operaio disoccupato , la figlia non sarebbe stata colpita da tutti questi problemi esistenziali . Madre e figlia l'avrebbe , senza tanti scrupoli, mandato alla caritas o sotto i ponti , come succede a tantissimi uomini separati, che perdono tutto . 
E alla fin fine , dietro tutti questi perbenismi e moralismi al femminile , c'è sempre la malcelata intenzione di difendere delle rendite di posizione : mi hai sposata , ora mi farai star bene a vita.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Qui c'è sempre qualcuno che deve far sapere che è migliore di tutti gli altri.
> Se il sig. Maira fosse stato un operaio disoccupato , la figlia non sarebbe stata colpita da tutti questi problemi esistenziali . Madre e figlia l'avrebbe , senza tanti scrupoli, mandato alla caritas o sotto i ponti , come succede a tantissimi uomini separati, che perdono tutto .
> E alla fin fine , dietro tutti questi perbenismi e moralismi al femminile , c'è sempre la malcelata intenzione di difendere delle rendite di posizione : mi hai sposata , ora mi farai star bene a vita.


Ma della serie...
Ma c'eravamo tanto amati eh?:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, posso amarla come una figlia, ok tutto quello che vuoi...
> Se facciamo il test del dna, non risulta che la scimmietta è mia figlia...
> 
> Ok per amore è mia figlia...
> ...


La diseredi non la disconosci. Sono5 pagine che lo diciamo


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.controlsecurityambiente.com/2012/04/disconosce-la-figlia-il-giallo-dell-eredita/
> 
> C'è sempre del marcio in danimarca...e la colpa non sta mai tutta da una parte...


Secondo me questo non cambia di una viegola quello che stiamo dicendo. Cioé spiegami mi hai cresciuto per 40 anno amandomi come una figlia poi moa mamma ti lascia e tu per ripicca verso di lei non vuoi piú lasciarmi i tuoi soldi e ti ricordi che non sono veramente tua figlia???  A me non interessa perché la figlia lo faccia soldi o non soldi. Tu resti un uomo di m. C'erano altri modi per non farmi avere i tuoi soldi disconoscerni é il modo più disgustoso


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tutti buoni a parole , specialmente le donne, quando devono farsi mantenere il frutto di una loro allegra scopata.
> Ho visto la foto della bambina 38enne su repubblica , e ho l'impressione che a quella , più che l'affetto del padre putativo, le mancheranno molto i suoi € , per continuare a fare la bella vita con la madre ( come avranno sempre fatto).
> Ma qui siamo alle solite : le donne considerano il matrimonio una sistemazione a vita , una conquista da perpetuare anche con l'assegno divorzile . Il contratto di matrimonio , per loro , è una società s.n.c. , dove non ci sono quote di merito e di capacità . Una società che , anche se viene messa in liquidazione per fallimento ,deve distribuire sempre utili : utili sono sempre distribuiti dall'uomo , per sempre. Rendite di posizione , come per i nostri politici . Alzare il deretano e andare finalmente a lavorare , mai .





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Qui stiamo parlando di persone adulte , e non di bambinette in fasce trovate vicino al cassonetto .I sentimenti vanno e vengono , come vanno e vengono i sentimenti tra marito e moglie , che si sono giurati amore eterno , e poi magari si fanno corna da cervo o si odiano a morte . Questo uomo , che non sarà impazzito improvvisamente , per i suoi motivi vuole liberarsi della sua ex , anzi vuole cancellarla dalla sua vita . In queste situazioni è probabile che la figlia faccia il paio con la madre . Quindi smettiamola di fare sempre la morale.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Infatti...
> Qui c'è sempre qualcuno che deve far sapere che è migliore di tutti gli altri.
> Se il sig. Maira fosse stato un operaio disoccupato , la figlia non sarebbe stata colpita da tutti questi problemi esistenziali . Madre e figlia l'avrebbe , senza tanti scrupoli, mandato alla caritas o sotto i ponti , come succede a tantissimi uomini separati, che perdono tutto .
> E alla fin fine , dietro tutti questi perbenismi e moralismi al femminile , c'è sempre la malcelata intenzione di difendere delle rendite di posizione : mi hai sposata , ora mi farai star bene a vita.



intanto abbi il coraggio delle tue idee e firmati, altrimenti non sei degno di fare la morale ai "moralisti ".
hai letto questo?: per Giulio Maira, Francesca è stata la "sua bambina" tutta la vita. Poi una mattina, quando la figlia aveva compiuto 38 anni, riavvolgendo la sua esistenza come una pellicola in celluloide di un vecchio filmino, ha chiamato un avvocato: "Non è mia figlia, ha un padre biologico. Non la voglio più"

per una vita hai un padre che improvvisamente "non ti vuole più"...ti strappano le radici e rinnegano la tua vita per come è stata fino a quel momento; i baci, le carezze e l'affetto ricevuto si rivela falso evaporando con tutti i tuoi punti fermi.
e che uomo è uno che riesce a dimenticare di essere stato padre per tanti anni ?
ma tu hai visto le foto su repubblica e trovi che lei abbia una faccia da opportunista e fai tutto un discorso sull'opportunismo delle donne e sul moralismo di chi difende il diritto di sentirsi figlia di chi ti ha cresciuto e fatto credere di amarti.
e mi fa strano che certe cose si possano fare legittimamente, mi fa veramente strano che la legge possa permettere un a tale aberrazione



come ti hanno già detto: se è un problema di soldi esitono i testamenti.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Vogliamo parlare di Erika.....
> Vogliamo parlare di Pietro Maso......
> Vogliamo parlare di un figlio che pesta a sangue la madre e la fa pestare anche dagli amici per procurarsi droga....
> Vogliamo parlare di un padre anziano che viene picchiato perchè non dà al figlio i soldi che vuole per uscire o che non gli compra la macchina che vuole???
> Guarda ce ne sono un sacco di casi .....


parliamo anche di sport, se vuoi .però poi torniamo all'argomento trattato che è altro, visto che chi rinnega lo fa per sua vendetta personale e certamente non per colpe o crimini della figlia


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti faccio solo una domanda...
> 
> Come faccio a riconoscere un figlio che non è mio?
> Me lo spieghi?
> ...


è una frase da brivido.
comunque al momento in cui la amo come mia figlia lo è da tutti i punti di vista.... anche legale, se l'ho riconosciuta.


----------



## sienne (2 Maggio 2012)

ciao

c'è anche il detto che "i figli sono di chi li cresce ... "

sienne


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> c'è anche il detto che "i figli sono di chi li cresce ... "
> 
> sienne


:up:


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una frase da brivido.
> comunque al momento in cui la amo come mia figlia lo è da tutti i punti di vista.... anche legale, se l'ho riconosciuta.


Concordo in pieno.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una frase da brivido.
> comunque al momento in cui la amo come mia figlia lo è da tutti i punti di vista.... anche legale, se l'ho riconosciuta.


quoto e approvo!


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Te lo giuro che questo qui mi fa anche una rabbia estrema. Io ho dovuto passare per tribunali, assistenti sociali, una causa per la revoca del decreto di adottabilità d'urgenza (per colpa di quella gran troia della mia ex suocera- *che però ha avuto quel che si merita. un ictus e una paralisi permanente grave finchè campa:mrgreen:*) e non ho potuto riconoscere mia figlia senza dover passare tutta questa trafila che non è stato uno scherzo anche per lei e 'sto qui che ha potuto farlo in tutta tranquillità che fa? intenta una causa di disconoscimento...uno schiaffo e un'offesa profonda a tutti coloro che come me amano i loro figli non naturali...pazzesco. io gli disconoscerei la testa dal collo.


Ma come si fa?


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scusa ma quale promessa?
> La stessa che facciamo quando ci sposiamo?
> 
> Cioè voglio dire...
> ...


Ci deve essere una legge che ti obbliga ad amare un figlio?
Ti senti *solo* responsabile penalmente di tua figlia?
ma da che pianeta venite?:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Angelo*

Condivido il tuo punto di vista.....ma quello che scrivi è veramente inverecondo...brutti mali,malattie,pisciate sulle tombe.....io  ti farei fare un capatina in qualche ospedale...poi magari CAPISCI COS'è LA SOFFERENZA....MA QUELLA VERA!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Condivido il tuo punto di vista.....ma quello che scrivi è veramente inverecondo...brutti mali,malattie,pisciate sulle tombe.....io ti farei fare un capatina in qualche ospedale...poi magari CAPISCI COS'è LA SOFFERENZA....MA QUELLA VERA!!!



hai ragione Oscù...ma dopo quello che ha scritto il Conte capisco la rabbia che possa aver provato Angelo quindi non è da condannare!


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Si ok....scirvi stronzo,coione,vaffanculo....ma simò i brutti mali no....!Esser felici dell'ictus di qualcuno....proprio non riesco ad accettarlo....!Angelo ogni tanto mi da l'idea di non aver rispetto per la vita e la morte....!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ok....scirvi stronzo,coione,vaffanculo....ma simò i brutti mali no....!Esser felici dell'ictus di qualcuno....proprio non riesco ad accettarlo....!Angelo ogni tanto mi da l'idea di non aver rispetto per la vita e la morte....!!!


è vero i brutti mali no...su questo ti pienamente ragione...
ma non credo che Angelo non abbia rispetto per la vita e la morte......penso invece che il suo modo di scrivere a volte sia molto forte  ma è un suo modo qui sul forum (come anche il tuo del resto).


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Vabbè dai....io son un creativo,un goliardico,un mellifluo,un empatico,un stronzo,ma non uso modi così forti dai!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai....io son un creativo,un goliardico,un mellifluo,un empatico,un stronzo,ma non uso modi così forti dai!!!!:mrgreen:


VABBE MA TU SEI TU.... :mrgreen::mrgreen: e non aggiungo altro :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Ecco appunto......ho un certo stile....!!!


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

io comunque non ti capisco, angelo . da una parte spesso dimostri grande sensibilità...dall'altra te ne esci con le frasi come quella dell'ictus che è veramente indegna.
certe cose non si augurano mai a nessuno


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io comunque non ti capisco, angelo . da una parte spesso dimostri grande sensibilità...dall'altra te ne esci con le frasi come quella dell'ictus che è veramente indegna.
> certe cose non si augurano mai a nessuno


Ah Mine' certe vorte la tua "ingenuita'" me lascia basito...

spero che sia solo finta...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io comunque *non ti capisco, angelo* . da una parte spesso dimostri grande sensibilità...dall'altra te ne esci con le frasi come quella dell'ictus che è veramente indegna.
> certe cose non si augurano mai a nessuno


Sono d'accordo anche su questo. Neanch'io istintivamente lo capisco Minerva.

Però posso dirti che mio marito è un po' come Angelo. Quando qualche persona davvero perfida o di poco valore muore o sta male, lui non riesce a mostrare pena per lei, anzi. A volte si mostra quasi soddisfatto. Dice che il mondo è pieno di persone squallide e lui la sua pietà la riserva solo a chi se lo merita.

Io non sono così, non riesco a calcare la mano nemmeno su chi si è comportato male con me. Però, nel caso di mio marito, so per certo che lui è una persona molto sensibile e buona, che non farebbe male a una mosca, anzi.

Nel caso di mio marito lo definirei un 'eccesso di onestà'. Nel caso di Angelo non so, non voglio interpretare, mi sembra non abbia bisogno di avvocati lui. Ma una vaga somiglianza ce la vedo.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Beh ho visto che il "luminare" ha 10 mijoni di buoni anzi ottimi motivi...

Ah Giulie' alle tue ex donne de casa, due vaffankulo anche da parte mia...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ah Mine' certe vorte la tua "ingenuita'" me lascia basito...
> 
> spero che sia solo finta...
> 
> ahahahah


purtroppo no, sai?
una volta ho detto che sembro grimilde ma sono biancaneve.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> purtroppo no, sai?
> una volta ho detto che sembro grimilde ma sono biancaneve.


se vabbe'..


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo anche su questo. Neanch'io istintivamente lo capisco Minerva.
> 
> Però posso dirti che mio marito è un po' come Angelo. Quando qualche persona davvero perfida o di poco valore muore o sta male, lui non riesce a mostrare pena per lei, anzi. A volte si mostra quasi soddisfatto. Dice che il mondo è pieno di persone squallide e lui la sua pietà la riserva solo a chi se lo merita.
> 
> ...


no, dai, sole.rispetto tantissimo e apprezzo il fatto che tu comunque tuteli sempre tuo marito ma non posso accettare questa definizione.
non ti parlo dell'ipocrisia di fingere di stare male di fronte alle disgrazie di un "nemico", sinceramente a me dispiacerebbe veramente e di sicuro non ne sarei mai contenta.quell'anzi è un'energia negativa che con l'onestà non ha nulla a che fare.
questo, è il mio parere, naturalmente






ps preciso che si parla di salute...un guaio piccolo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vabbe'..







in effetti

:singleeye:


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, dai, sole.rispetto tantissimo e apprezzo il fatto che tu comunque tuteli sempre tuo marito ma non posso accettare questa definizione.
> non ti parlo dell'ipocrisia di fingere di stare male di fronte alle disgrazie di un "nemico", sinceramente a me dispiacerebbe veramente e di sicuro non ne sarei mai contenta.*quell'anzi è un'energia negativa che con l'onestà non ha nulla a che fare.
> *questo, è il mio parere, naturalmente
> 
> ...


Può essere sai. In effetti credo che mio marito abbia tanta rabbia dentro... non ci avevo mai riflettuto in questi termini.

A volte è difficile valutare in modo obiettivo le persone che amiamo e ammetto che di questa cosa non avevo mai discusso con nessuno prima e un punto di vista diverso è sempre utile.


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Sole*

Puo non aver riseptto per la persona!!!DEVI AVER RISPETTO PER LA MALATTIA!!!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> parliamo anche di sport, se vuoi .però poi torniamo all'argomento trattato che è altro, visto che chi rinnega lo fa per sua vendetta personale e certamente non per colpe o crimini della figlia



L'argomento trattato è disconoscere i figli ......
Non sono daccordo che lo faccia per vendetta personale ....
Io nei casi che ho citato non so se riuscirei a continuare a trattare mie figli come tali.....
(tranne Pietro Maso ovviamente)

Poi dai qui ci sono un sacco di soldi dietro....

Questo medico che vuole disconoscere la figlia va incontro anche a delle questioni penali quindi per me qualcosa di più che non viene citato nell'articolo c'è....

E ripeto soldi rovinano la gente......


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Te lo giuro che questo qui mi fa anche una rabbia estrema. Io ho dovuto passare per tribunali, assistenti sociali, una causa per la revoca del decreto di adottabilità d'urgenza (per colpa di quella gran troia della mia ex suocera- che però ha avuto quel che si merita. un ictus e una paralisi permanente grave finchè campa:mrgreen e non ho potuto riconoscere mia figlia senza dover passare tutta questa trafila che non è stato uno scherzo anche per lei e 'sto qui che ha potuto farlo in tutta tranquillità che fa? intenta una causa di disconoscimento...uno schiaffo e un'offesa profonda a tutti coloro che come me amano i loro figli non naturali...pazzesco. io gli disconoscerei la testa dal collo.




Fammi capire:
Tu hai adottato la figlia della tua ex moglie / compagna  quando vi siete messi insieme /sposati....
Quindi ora lei ,la bambina o ragazzina ha il tuo cognome ......
Ora sei separato e quindi teoricamente devi mantenere questa ragazza.....
Prima la ragazza aveva il cognome della mamma  o di un altro padre???

Se aveva il cognome della madre lei la madre è stata molto sveglia ....
e tu un pochino ingenuotto no!!

A no ma tu l'hai fatto per amore !!!


Poi dai un cuore grande come il tuo che augura cosi tanto male ad un'altra non si può sentire........


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire:
> Tu hai adottato la figlia della tua ex moglie / compagna  quando vi siete messi insieme /sposati....
> Quindi ora lei ,la bambina o ragazzina ha il tuo cognome ......
> Ora sei separato e quindi teoricamente devi mantenere questa ragazza.....
> ...


ma come caspita ti permetti .


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire:
> Tu hai adottato la figlia della tua ex moglie / compagna quando vi siete messi insieme /sposati....
> Quindi ora lei ,la bambina o ragazzina ha il tuo cognome ......
> Ora sei separato e quindi teoricamente devi mantenere questa ragazza.....
> ...


ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto!!!!!!!!! 
ao ma qui il mondo comincia ad andare al contrario....


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire:
> Tu hai adottato la figlia della tua ex moglie / compagna  quando vi siete messi insieme /sposati....
> Quindi ora lei ,la bambina o ragazzina ha il tuo cognome ......
> *Ora sei separato e quindi teoricamente devi mantenere questa ragazza.....
> ...


Prima dici che i soldi rovinano la gente, poi scrivi come tu stessa ritenessi l'interesse economico e la convenienza materiale gli unici motori delle azioni altrui. 
Forse è vero che i soldi rovinano _certa _gente. Non tutta per fortuna. C'è anche chi agisce sull'onda di sentimenti più nobili.

Il giorno in cui io giudicherò ingenuotto un uomo che si fa carico della figlia della donna che ama, adottandola e diventando suo padre nel bene e nel male, con tutto quello che comporta, vorrei che qualcuno mi prendesse a sberle sulla faccia.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Prima dici che i soldi rovinano la gente, poi scrivi come tu stessa ritenessi l'interesse economico e la convenienza materiale gli unici motori delle azioni altrui.
> Forse è vero che i soldi rovinano _certa _gente. Non tutta per fortuna. C'è anche chi agisce sull'onda di sentimenti più nobili.
> 
> *Il giorno in cui io giudicherò ingenuotto un uomo che si fa carico della figlia della donna che ama, adottandola e diventando suo padre nel bene e nel male, con tutto quello che comporta, vorrei che qualcuno mi prendesse a sberle sulla faccia*.


quoto!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire:
> Tu hai adottato la figlia della tua ex moglie / compagna quando vi siete messi insieme /sposati....
> Quindi ora lei ,la bambina o ragazzina ha il tuo cognome ......
> Ora sei separato e quindi teoricamente devi mantenere questa ragazza.....
> ...


Dio mio, ma adesso un uomo che si comporta da uomo è da considerarsi ingenuo?
Se la madre l'ha fatto con uno scopo preciso sono affari suoi. Lui merita la nostra stima per quello che ha fatto
Della serie è sempre più vero che il mondo appartiene ai cinici e furbi.........


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Prima dici che i soldi rovinano la gente, poi scrivi come tu stessa ritenessi l'interesse economico e la convenienza materiale gli unici motori delle azioni altrui.
> Forse è vero che i soldi rovinano _certa _gente. Non tutta per fortuna. C'è anche chi agisce sull'onda di sentimenti più nobili.
> 
> Il giorno in cui io giudicherò ingenuotto un uomo che si fa carico della figlia della donna che ama, adottandola e diventando suo padre nel bene e nel male, con tutto quello che comporta, vorrei che qualcuno mi prendesse a sberle sulla faccia.


Quoto:up:
Ad approvarti ormai ci rinuncio


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> La diseredi non la disconosci. Sono5 pagine che lo diciamo


Ognuno a sto mondo fa come meglio crede...
Non a caso c'è un procedimento giudiziario in corso...
Casomai rimando il lettore, a iniziare una lettura del beccaria sui delitti e delle pene...

Tutti noi sappiamo che uccidere è sbagliato...

Ma ogni giorno leggiamo di persone che uccidono, per motivi che a noi sembrano assurdi.

Quindi se questo signore ha scelto di fare così avrà i suoi motivi.
Poi se la legge glielo permette bene, se la legge non glielo permette non potrà disconoscere e pace e amen.

Pensa solo un mondo in cui tutti reagissero al tradimento come un Daniele.

Osserviamo invece che le persone scelgono in base alla situazione, la loro sensibilità ecc...

Osserviamo che c'è per ciascuno una propria sensibilità e non un sentire comune oggettivo: certo che se le persone al mondo si comportassero tutte come noi pretenderemmo che si comportassero non avremo certi pasticci, no?

Ufficialmente, tutte sempre brave persone:
Privatamente non si sa...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno a sto mondo fa come meglio crede...
> Non a caso c'è un procedimento giudiziario in corso...
> Casomai rimando il lettore, a iniziare una lettura del beccaria sui delitti e delle pene...
> 
> ...


benissimo. io continuo a dire che PER ME è un uomo di merda


----------



## oscuro (2 Maggio 2012)

*Farfalla*

Io non son d'accordo....!per me è una merda di uomo!!!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Secondo me questo non cambia di una viegola quello che stiamo dicendo. Cioé spiegami mi hai cresciuto per 40 anno amandomi come una figlia poi moa mamma ti lascia e tu per ripicca verso di lei non vuoi piú lasciarmi i tuoi soldi e ti ricordi che non sono veramente tua figlia???  A me non interessa perché la figlia lo faccia soldi o non soldi. Tu resti un uomo di m. C'erano altri modi per non farmi avere i tuoi soldi disconoscerni é il modo più disgustoso


Noi non sappiamo, perchè queste due persone si separano, e non sappiamo i termini reali della vita privata di questo primario. Dove leggi che è lei che lascia lui? 
Mettiamo che lui abbia detto a sua madre, ok, copro il tuo segreto e dichiaro il falso.
Poi quel giorno che non siamo più coppia, vengono a decadere i nostri patti, quindi io denuncio la verità.

Facile dare dell'uomo di merda...a persone di cui non si sa praticamente nulla.

Può anche darsi che il disconoscimento serva per l'annullamento.
Non mi pare che la sacra rota possa concedere l'annullamento se tu hai fatto un figlio con una donna.

Giro la frittata, perchè conosco un caso, figlia di collega di mia moglie:
Lei moglie, ha fatto di tutto per fare in modo che il padre disconosca la figlia.
COn i debiti non si scherza: sta moglie, seppur separata, ha ogni mese decurtato tot dallo stipendio, per pagare i debiti di suo marito, disconoscendo la figlia, l'ha salvata da quel guaio.

COnosco pi+ù casi di figli che devono pagare montagne di soldi per debiti dei genitori...

Io direi: 

Parliamo dei fenomeni quando li conosciamo a 360 gradi e non partiamo per la tangente solo partendo da un articolo di giornale che mostra gli effetti e non dice nulla delle cause.

Prudenza...e non trinciare subito giudizi.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non son d'accordo....!per me è una merda di uomo!!!


quoto! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto abbi il coraggio delle tue idee e firmati, altrimenti non sei degno di fare la morale ai "moralisti ".
> hai letto questo?: per Giulio Maira, Francesca è stata la "sua bambina" tutta la vita. Poi una mattina, quando la figlia aveva compiuto 38 anni, riavvolgendo la sua esistenza come una pellicola in celluloide di un vecchio filmino, ha chiamato un avvocato: "Non è mia figlia, ha un padre biologico. Non la voglio più"
> 
> per una vita hai un padre che improvvisamente "non ti vuole più"...ti strappano le radici e rinnegano la tua vita per come è stata fino a quel momento; i baci, le carezze e l'affetto ricevuto si rivela falso evaporando con tutti i tuoi punti fermi.
> ...


Minerva qui hai solo la misura di come si mette quando va in aceto...
Se gli umani arrivano a uccidere il consorte colpevole di volersi separare da loro...cosa vuoi che sia l'azione di questo qui...
Poi la figlia di sto qui...non è stata lì a piagnucolare...ci ha messo un nano secondo a intentare la causa contro suo padre no?

Laonde per cui...
Decideranno i giudici.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Noi non sappiamo, perchè queste due persone si separano, e non sappiamo i termini reali della vita privata di questo primario. *Dove leggi che è lei che lascia lui?
> *Mettiamo che lui abbia detto a sua madre, ok, copro il tuo segreto e dichiaro il falso.
> Poi quel giorno che non siamo più coppia, vengono a decadere i nostri patti, quindi io denuncio la verità.
> 
> ...


Non l'ho letto è una mia speranza.
Perchè ancora peggio sarebbe se lascia lui la moglie e in più disconosce la figlia
Conte siamo su piani diversi. Tu parli di una figlia come di un fattore economico da valutare. Io parlo di una figlia come di una persona che hai amato per 40 anni e che getti via...Non ci sono SECONDO ME motivazioni per farlo MAI


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Minerva qui hai solo la misura di come si mette quando va in aceto...
> Se gli umani arrivano a uccidere il consorte colpevole di volersi separare da loro...*cosa vuoi che sia l'azione di questo qui...
> *Poi la figlia di sto qui...non è stata lì a piagnucolare...ci ha messo un nano secondo a intentare la causa contro suo padre no?
> 
> ...


forse quasi altrettanto grave......
uccidi dentro una persona, certo non fisicamente ma a volte ha il medesimo significato
Non posso pensare che l'uomo che considero mio padre arrivi a disconoscermi. Oltre a togliermi l'amore di un padre, mi togli la mia identità, mi strappi le radici...Possibile che tutto questo ti sembra così banale?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma come si fa?


E io dico come si fa, amare una bambina, adottarla come figlia, amarla qui e là e poi avere tutto questo livore verso sua madre e sua nonna...ossia gli affetti femminili più importanti per una bambina...ok la madre di mia moglie è mia suocera, ma guai toccare a mia figlia la sua super nonna...
Però ovvio le merde sono sempre gli altri...
La nostra sa profumo no?:up::up::up::up:

GLi ipocriti, gli egoisti, gli insensibili sono sempre gli altri, quando però viene toccato il nostro ego, allora la musica cambia no?

Io le uniche cose buone e belle nella vita le ho avuta dagli ipocriti, dagli insensibili, dagli egoisti...ecc...ecc...

Tutti quelli che invece mi lusingavano, sono stati i primi a voltarmi le spalle...

QUindi io ho imparato ad accompagnarmi solo ad un certo tipo di persone, e a diffidare sistemicamente di quelli che camminano continuando a dire...io sono una brava persona, io sono una persona onestà, buono come me non c'è nessuno...ecc..ecc...

Non so come dirtelo...ma sto tipo di persone...in realtà ha sempre il tubetto di vasellina nella manica!!!!!


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire:
> Tu hai adottato la figlia della tua ex moglie / compagna  quando vi siete messi insieme /sposati....
> Quindi ora lei ,la bambina o ragazzina ha il tuo cognome ......
> Ora sei separato e quindi teoricamente devi mantenere questa ragazza.....
> ...


BINGO!

(una parola e' poca e due so' troppe)...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ci deve essere una legge che ti obbliga ad amare un figlio?
> Ti senti *solo* responsabile penalmente di tua figlia?
> ma da che pianeta venite?:unhappy:


Macchè solo per quello...ma figurati...e tutto il resto?
Però vedi...
Io posso amare con il cuore mia figlia all'infinito, anzi adesso è nella fase che mi dice...se mi vuoi veramente bene...mi fai la ricarica...mi fai il piano telefonico della mia amica...mi comperi i giochi della wii...

Vedi io ho parlato del penale, perchè tante volte i figli non hanno la più pallida idea di che responsabilità hanno i genitori nei loro confronti, finchè non sono maggiorenni..e quando dici loro: se tu rubi, ficcano dentro papino, lei mi guarda stupita...capisci?

Poi credimi dalla nascita in avanti, ci sono molte cose da fare per un figlio eh?
E non è che si possa tanto discutere...

Esempio, tu hai il dovere, di nutrirlo e mantenerlo...

Non ci riesci, non ce la fai...guardo che se la situazione va in degrado, intervengono gli assistenti sociali, e brutti cattivoni, ti portano via il minore eh?

E non è che puoi dire allo stato, eh ma io lo amo...
Lo stato civile, osserva SOLO che tu assolva i tuoi obblighi di nutrirlo, vestirlo, curarlo, istruirlo ecc..ecc..ecc...

Altrimenti ah che stato incivile e senza cuore....che toglie i figli ai legittimi genitori...per affidarli ad altre strutture!


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Prima dici che i soldi rovinano la gente, poi scrivi come tu stessa ritenessi l'interesse economico e la convenienza materiale gli unici motori delle azioni altrui.
> Forse è vero che i soldi rovinano _certa _gente. Non tutta per fortuna. C'è anche chi agisce sull'onda di sentimenti più nobili.
> 
> Il giorno in cui io giudicherò ingenuotto un uomo che si fa carico della figlia della donna che ama, adottandola e diventando suo padre nel bene e nel male, con tutto quello che comporta, vorrei che qualcuno mi prendesse a sberle sulla faccia.


Va' che ti sfugge anche un'altra possibile opzione....

utilizzare un atto del genere per fare breccia finalmente in chi non ci caga de pezza e diventata motivo della nostra ossessione...

salvo poi subire le sorti d'uopo se qualcosa ve storto.....

ma tu pensi che un "motivo" del genere sia confessabile??....

se come no...e le marmotte incartavano la cioccolata, neh?...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io dico come si fa, amare una bambina, adottarla come figlia, amarla qui e là e poi avere tutto questo livore verso sua madre e sua nonna...ossia gli affetti femminili più importanti per una bambina...ok la madre di mia moglie è mia suocera, ma guai toccare a mia figlia la sua super nonna...
> Però ovvio le merde sono sempre gli altri...
> La nostra sa profumo no?:up::up::up::up:
> 
> ...


Risparmia  di attaccarti a quanto scrivo per dargli addosso  e per partorire queste filippiche che non m'interessano.
E' intollerabile gioire di una malattia esattamente quanto è lo è leggere le schifezze che hai scritto tu sui figli non di sangue.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non l'ho letto è una mia speranza.
> Perchè ancora peggio sarebbe se lascia lui la moglie e in più disconosce la figlia
> Conte siamo su piani diversi. Tu parli di una figlia come di un fattore economico da valutare. Io parlo di una figlia come di una persona che hai amato per 40 anni e che getti via...Non ci sono SECONDO ME motivazioni per farlo MAI


Sbagliato.
Io parlo di un padre che fatalità ha un capitale immobiliare di dieci milioni di euro.
Tu leggi che io parlo di una figlia come fattore economico.
Ma è un tuo pregiudizio, non ciò che ho scritto io.

In buona sostanza io ti dico: ok getti via sta figlia...ma lei che cosa ti ha fatto perchè tu sia stato indotto a fare ciò?

Capisco la tua sensibilità di figlia.

Io vedo quella del padre.

Forse perchè sono stato figlio indesiderato e non ho ricevuto certo tutto questo amore eh?

Certo provo affetto per i miei genitori...ma ora vedo in loro solo due vecchini...di cui bene o male..so che mi devo prendere cura...come due bambini piccoli...

Perchè la ruota della vita gira...no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> BINGO!
> 
> (una parola e' poca e due so' troppe)...
> 
> ahahahah


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma dato che tu hai casini nella tua famiglia per via del cognato...
Secondo te come è messo sto primario con i suoi capitali?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Risparmia  di attaccarti a quanto scrivo per dargli addosso  e per partorire queste filippiche che non m'interessano.
> E' intollerabile gioire di una malattia esattamente quanto è lo è leggere le schifezze che hai scritto tu sui figli non di sangue.


Beh so che è impossibile farti contento...
E che sei molto spigoloso...

Allora ribadisco...
Senza fare distinzioni di sorta ok?

Io scelgo di adottare un bambino no?
Diventa mio figlio sotto tutti gli effetti, legali, sociali...ecc..ecc..ecc...ok fino a qua?

Volevo solo dire che non lo sarà mai sotto l'aspetto della natura animale, e sotto l'aspetto biologico...

Vediamo mettiamola così...
Adotto un bambino, e so che la trafila è durissima no?
Girela come vuoi...questo bambino NON possiede parte del mio patrimonio genetico.

Faccio una mattana e la lei di turno si prende incinta e partorisce...
Posso fare quel cazzo che mi pare...
Ma quell'essere umano che verrà fuori dal suo grembo, possiede parte del mio patrimonio genetico, e posso attaccarmi a ogni sega mentale, non riconoscerlo ecc..ecc..ecc...a livello legale...
Ma secondo le leggi di NATURA...( che non si possono sconfiggere) è mio figlio.

Tornando a bomba del 3d mi pare che quest'uomo tenti di disconoscere sua figlia, perchè non lo è dal punto di vista biologico e naturale no? E mi pare che la legge stia dicendo, ok, non è tua figlia naturale, ma dato che tu l'hai fatta vivere per una vita in un certo modo, ti piaccia o meno, ora è tua figlia.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma dato che tu hai casini nella tua famiglia per via del cognato...
> Secondo te come è messo sto primario con i suoi capitali?


Secondo me vince su tutti i fronti....

alla mala parata prfino io darei a sfregio tutto alla chiesa....figurati illo...

cioe' specifico, quello che sarebbe rimasto dopo viaggi, crociere e harem de putanun...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma come caspita ti permetti .


IO ho solo fatto una semplice supposizione non conoscendo i suoi fatti ....
E poi mi permetto alla stessa maniera di chi scrive "idiota bastardo" ....
O di che dà delle pompinare puttane e donne che si devono far pagare le prestazioni....
O  a me non è permesso perchè non ho grossi problemi esistenziali???



Simy ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto!!!!!!!!!
> ao ma qui il mondo comincia ad andare al contrario....


No Simy il mondo non va al contrario il mondo va così......




Sole ha detto:


> Prima dici che i soldi rovinano la gente, poi scrivi come tu stessa ritenessi l'interesse economico e la convenienza materiale gli unici motori delle azioni altrui.
> Forse è vero che i soldi rovinano _certa _gente. Non tutta per fortuna. C'è anche chi agisce sull'onda di sentimenti più nobili.
> 
> Il giorno in cui io giudicherò ingenuotto un uomo che si fa carico della figlia della donna che ama, adottandola e diventando suo padre nel bene e nel male, con tutto quello che comporta, vorrei che qualcuno mi prendesse a sberle sulla faccia.


Si continuo a dirlo e contunuerò sempre ...
La gente agisce sull'onda dei sentimenti più nobili finchè non ci sono interessi dietro.....
Io la penso cosi ...posso pensarla così....????




farfalla ha detto:


> Dio mio, ma adesso un uomo che si comporta da uomo è da considerarsi ingenuo?
> Se la madre l'ha fatto con uno scopo preciso sono affari suoi. Lui merita la nostra stima per quello che ha fatto
> Della serie è sempre più vero che il mondo appartiene ai cinici e furbi.........


Io ho fatto solo una domanda ad angelo ....
Non dubito che lui l'abbia fatto per amore ma in lui c'è qualcosa che non  mi convince ....
Ed io non lo conosco .....
Magari può insegnarmi qualcosa sull'amore incondizionato no!


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io ho fatto solo una domanda ad angelo ....
> Non dubito che lui l'abbia fatto per amore ma in lui c'è qualcosa che non  mi convince ....
> Ed io non lo conosco .....
> Magari può insegnarmi qualcosa sull'amore incondizionato no!


C'hai avuto culo...leva pure il magari e mettite comoda...

ahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho fatto una foto fascinosa della "luna piena" che tramonta  in punta alle montagne , rosa per il sole che nasce dalla parte opposta . Devo verificare se questa cosa  capita  solo vicino agli equinozi . Forse sono OT!


Sapessi quanto foto fascinose ho io della "lunapiena"


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> IO ho solo fatto una semplice supposizione non conoscendo i suoi fatti ....
> *E poi mi permetto alla stessa maniera di chi scrive "idiota bastardo" ....
> *O di che dà delle pompinare puttane e donne che si devono far pagare le prestazioni....
> O a me non è permesso perchè non ho grossi problemi esistenziali???
> ...


infatti per me non è permesso a nessuno.non l'ho certo scritto io

e guarda che confondi daniele con angelo


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti per me non è permesso a nessuno.non l'ho certo scritto io
> 
> e guarda che confondi daniele con angelo



Tranquilla che io non confondo nessuno.....


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> E perchè avrebbe fatto bene ?? Che uomo di merda è uno che alleva una figlia per 38 anni e poi la vuole disconoscere solo perchè si separa?
> E perchè tu, stermy,senza nessuna conoscenza della moglie e del suo passato le dai della zoccola?
> lui l'ha sposata conoscendolo e liberamente riconoscendo una bambina.
> Proprio un uomo di merdaXD


E' un uomo di merda.
Annullando il matrimonio non deve pagare gli alimenti alla moglie,(non le deve garantire  neanche abitazione) che non può contare neanche su pensione ed eredità..cosa che con il divorzio non otterrebbe.
Riguardo alla figlia..che dire....anche lì le motivazioni saranno esclusivamente economiche.

Non è un caso che aumenta la richiesta di annullamento presso la sacra rota , da parte naturalmente di chi se lo può permettere, e ha un ingente patrimonio da salvaguardare e non disperdere.
Anche Cossiga, divorziato da anni, chiese l'annullamento ad 80, certo non per scrupoli religiosi, ma per questioni economiche.
Lo stato italiano non dovrebbe recepire così facilmente le sentenze rotali.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

certo che la chiesa ha grande coerenza quando annulla un matrimonio addirittura quando ci sono anche figli naturali: vedi il caso cossiga.
rivoltante ...d'altraparte cosa ci si aspetta da chi da spazio e onore alla sepoltura di un bandito e di contro si chiude la porta ai familiari di emanuela orlandi che vorrebbero solo un po' di chiarezza


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' un uomo di merda.
> Annullando il matrimonio non deve pagare gli alimenti alla moglie,(non le deve garantire  neanche abitazione) che non può contare neanche su pensione ed eredità..cosa che con il divorzio non otterrebbe.
> Riguardo alla figlia..che dire....anche lì le motivazioni saranno esclusivamente economiche.
> 
> ...


Secondo me lo stato italiano avrebbe ben altre priorita' da considerare anziche' tutelare lo 0,00000000000001% della popolazione...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

Sto giro Conte non ti capisco.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

Lasciamo perdere scimmiette o altre bestiole che coi bimbi e figli non c'entrano.

Generi un figlio: sei responsabile per lui, e ci siamo. Lo sai bene anche tu, e lo so perchè ti ho visto e ti conosco.
Lo riconosci, o lo adotti, che ci sia o non ci sia di mezzo un patrimonio genetico il punto è lo stesso: ti prendi la responsabilità della sua vita. Di accudirlo, educarlo, etc.
Sono diritti dei bambini. Non serve che tu faccia un giuramento, col semplice fatto di riconoscerlo, accetti tutte le conseguenze del caso.
Infatti, se lo metti al mondo tu e non vuoi riconoscerlo, interviene la legge, a tutelar il bimbo, e ti obbliga a farlo e a mantenerlo etc.

Capisco che tu non sia tipo da adozione.
Ma chi lo fa, accetta di default questa situazione. Ovvero che questo figlio adottato o riconosciuto, è suo figlio come se fosse carne della sua carne, anima della sua anima.
Chi torna indietro, si comporta in modo bestiale.

Puoi avere tutti i motivi del mondo per non amare più tuo figlio. O i tuoi genitori. Rimane la tua responsabilità. Non si torna indietro.

Puoi citare tutti i casi che vuoi. La donna che ha fatto disconoscere al padre la figlia per tutelarla.
Ma non mi puoi dire che non vedi la differenza rispetto a un caso in cui un uomo dice "non ne voglio più sapere".
Questo non si può

Si può tornare indietro da un matrimonio, dai voti di sacerdote, da tutto, ma da un figlio no. Questo sì è dentro il codice genetico di tutti noi. I figli sono più importanti. Sono il futuro, il patrimonio dell'umanità.

Non parlo di amore. Parlo di responsabilità. E tu le responsabilità le comprendi.
Tu non adotteresti. Quel signore ha riconosciuto la figlia, l'ha cresciuta come figlia. Tornare indietro è bestiale.

Ok, non conosco la situazione. Ma stiamo parlando anche in modo accademico. 
Se un uomo non vuole più essere sposato, qualunque siano i motivi, come lo giudico per volersi sbarazzare pure della figlia, avendola riconosciuta e avendola cresciuta per anni?
Io non sono contro i giudizi. I giudizi ci guidano.
L'importante è essere in grado di riformularli quando ci siano nuovi fatti.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sto giro Conte non ti capisco.


Mah a sto giro io capisco Stermy.
E capisco che con diecimilioni di euro di capitali...
Anche na santa diventaria putana.

QUesto è quello che capisco io.

Poi ovvio 
I miei post, vengono sistematicamente manipolati per farmi dire quello che non penso no?

Strano siamo su un forum, ma c'è gente che pensa di essere nella mia testa o peggio pensa di conoscermi come se fossi suo fratello no?

Quindi leggo le opinioni altrui, ma porto avanti le mie...

Del resto sul tema padri e figli ne sai qualcosa pure tu no?

E sai che non sempre è oro tutto ciò che luccica....

Io l'unica cosa che penso è questa...

Cosa sarà mai capitato perchè un padre arrivi a fare una cosa del genere...no?

Nessuno sai si sposa, pensando che un brutto giorno si finirà in giudiziale no?

Però ste cose succedono...

E trovo che sia stupido, superficiale, semplicistico ecc..ecc..ecc...
Cavarsela con " E' un uomo di merda!"...

Le situazioni sono sempre più complesse, ma se vuoi mi allineo all'andazzo....

Ok...è un uomo di merda...e amen...

Cos'è che diceva Don Bosco?
Ricchi fate la carità perchè i poveri non vengano a prendersi la vostra roba per fame e disperazione...
Ma sti poveri...che uomini di merda...che rubano una mela da un giardino per sfamarsi...

Lo so difficile capirmi...
Ma non è un mio problema.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Secondo me lo stato italiano avrebbe ben altre priorita' da considerare anziche' tutelare lo 0,00000000000001% della popolazione...


Non credere che la percentuale di chi fa questi giochetti sia così infinitesimale, ma a parte ciò, è giusto che lo stato tuteli tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah a sto giro io capisco Stermy.
> E capisco che con diecimilioni di euro di capitali...
> Anche na santa diventaria putana.
> 
> ...


Conte, sono io che ti parlo :mrgreen:

Non ho alcuna intenzione di manipolare i tuoi post.

Il mio punto è: puoi avere tutte le ragioni del mondo per desiderare di fare certe cose. Ma se le fai, fai male.
Ovvio che tutti hanno le proprio ragioni.
Non sempre sono buone ragioni. E qualche volta, possono essere ottime ragioni epperò non puoi fare quello che vuoi lo stesso. Perchè quello che vuoi fare è male.

E se qua, o dovunque, prima di ragionare su un fatto si dovesse conoscere ogni singolo dettaglio... stai fresco.
A me e a mio marito stanno esaminando ogni aspetto della nostra storia, stanno microscopizzando presente, passato e futuro... e non capiranno mai, mai e poi mai, quello che è successo.
Ma si arrogheranno il diritto di prendere decisioni in merito.

E noi qua, e anche tu, spesso e volentieri diamo non solo pareri ma anche giudizi sulla base di quello che sappiamo. E' normale. Umano. Lo fai anche tu. E lo sai che non ti sto accusando ma indicando una cosa con dolcezza.

Io non ti ho capito.

Se non vuoi, non è un problema tuo.
Ma se magari hai voglia che diventi un problema tuo, potresti provare a spiegarmi in modo che io capisca. 

Domanda. 
Se i rapporti padre e figlia fossero magari superficiali ma cmq buoni, se lui avesse cresciuto la figlia come sua senza problemi per tutti questi anni, e se ora la volesse disconoscere per poter annullare il matrimonio, sapendo che la figlia ne soffrirebbe, sia economicamente che emotivamente, come la giudicheresti questa cosa?


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

C'e' un altro caso famoso di cronaca....

Caprotti (Esselunga) poco tempo fa ha stracciato le azioni possedute dai figli e donate decenni fa tramite un trust (mi pare) mentre qualche anno fa ha cacciato il figlio che aveva messo a capo della baracca....

e' esecrabile anche lui?... 

per me fa bene perche' avra' dei figli cojoni e che manderebbero la baracca a puttane e lui si tutela facendoli fuori...

(pero' mi sta sul cazzo lo stesso perche' e' un fascistazzo di merda...)

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere scimmiette o altre bestiole che coi bimbi e figli non c'entrano.
> 
> Generi un figlio: sei responsabile per lui, e ci siamo. Lo sai bene anche tu, e lo so perchè ti ho visto e ti conosco.
> Lo riconosci, o lo adotti, che ci sia o non ci sia di mezzo un patrimonio genetico il punto è lo stesso: ti prendi la responsabilità della sua vita. Di accudirlo, educarlo, etc.
> ...


Quoto ogni singola parola...e approvo


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere scimmiette o altre bestiole che coi bimbi e figli non c'entrano.
> 
> Generi un figlio: sei responsabile per lui, e ci siamo. Lo sai bene anche tu, e lo so perchè ti ho visto e ti conosco.
> Lo riconosci, o lo adotti, che ci sia o non ci sia di mezzo un patrimonio genetico il punto è lo stesso: ti prendi la responsabilità della sua vita. Di accudirlo, educarlo, etc.
> ...


quoto e approvo!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

Non incoraggiare un figlio ad essere bamboccio idiota spendaccione, non lasciargli rovinare quanto costruito dai genitori, proteggerlo da se stesso anche denunciandolo se necessario.
Sono d'accordo.
Ma dire "non mi sei venuto bene, allora non sei mio figlio" è un'altra cosa.


Conte, cosa disse tuo padre ai tizi del collegio? Se un giorno questo qui mi diventa drogato, ruba... sono io che vado a riprenderlo, sono io che rimango suo padre.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lasciamo perdere scimmiette o altre bestiole che coi bimbi e figli non c'entrano.
> 
> Generi un figlio: sei responsabile per lui, e ci siamo. Lo sai bene anche tu, e lo so perchè ti ho visto e ti conosco.
> Lo riconosci, o lo adotti, che ci sia o non ci sia di mezzo un patrimonio genetico il punto è lo stesso: ti prendi la responsabilità della sua vita. Di accudirlo, educarlo, etc.
> ...


Ma io ho capito dall'articolo che qui sta qui non è nè figlia genetica, nè adottata no?
Perchè il padre ha dichiarato il falso alla sua nascita eh?

Mia moglie si prende incinta per opera dello spirito santo...no?
Nasce una bambina...
Vado in comune e dichiaro tot.
Il gioco è fatto.

Solo io e la mamma sappiamo che gli spermini non erano i miei.

La storia salta fuori dopo 40 anni, perchè appunto, 40 anni dopo la situazione è cambiata, e io non voglio lasciarti una fetta del mio capitale immobiliare. Per cui mi gioco questa carta.

Il problema, o il caso, se si leggono i giornali, e non si fa polemica sterile, sta sulla natura del caso...
No?
QUesta signora si trova ora in una situazione atipica...

Io sono favorevolissimo all'adozione...
E non è certo colpa mia, se hanno strumentalizzato i miei post, per far vedere che io offendo chi ha figli adottivi eh?
Che me ne viene a me?
Sono scelte degli altri...

Ho sempre solo parlato del caso in questione...
Poi se uno ti tira di qui e di lì...
Non è certo colpa mia...

Ho fatto l'esempio limite della scimmietta, per far capire che in ogni caso ci sono degli iter...

Tutti possono adottare un bambino no?
Ma non è così semplice, che dato che io voglio adottare, me lo diano eh?

Sempre sentito dire, che è un iter lungo e complicato...
E non è retroattivo no?

Una volta che hai un figlio in adozione, poi lo devi tenere no?
Non puoi restituirlo al mittente...

RIPETO:
Il caso di questa signora figlia è particolare...
Suo padre non è suo padre geneticamete
ma non lo è neppure adottivamente...

Ha dichiarato il falso.
Per chissà quale ragione, no?

COme mai non hanno risolto la questione all'epoca?
Tu ti sposi con una persona che ha una figlia di circa due anni e non sistemi?
Lì sta l'arcano...

AL limite dichiari che non è tua e l'adotti...

Ma sta signora si trova a non sapere bene chi è...
E tutti i suoi documenti ora risultano falsi...ok?

E' come se io all'anagrafe avessi detto che mia figlia si chiama pinca...e poi in casa...sempre chiamata palla...
E che mia figlia si firmi palla...fino a che un brutto giorno...qualcuno nota...che palla non esiste...ma che in realtà è pinca...

O sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C'e' un altro caso famoso di cronaca....
> 
> Caprotti (Esselunga) poco tempo fa ha stracciato le azioni possedute dai figli e donate decenni fa tramite un trust (mi pare) mentre qualche anno fa ha cacciato il figlio che aveva messo a capo della baracca....
> 
> ...


Appunto non li ha disconosciuti come figli  ha semplicemente tolto loro quello che probabilmente non sono stati in grado di meritarsi, conquistarsi, ecc. Forse non se lo meritavano, non sappiamo la motivazione ma è decisamente più comprensibile. 
Per altro secondo me ha fatto bene


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito dall'articolo che qui sta qui non è nè figlia genetica, nè adottata no?
> Perchè il padre ha dichiarato il falso alla sua nascita eh?
> 
> Mia moglie si prende incinta per opera dello spirito santo...no?
> ...


questo non è vero! nessuno sta qui a strumentalizzare....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito dall'articolo che qui sta qui non è nè figlia genetica, nè adottata no?
> Perchè il padre ha dichiarato il falso alla sua nascita eh?
> 
> Mia moglie si prende incinta per opera dello spirito santo...no?
> ...


Ma non è quello che sta facendo...Accidenti ma come faccio a spiegartelo......non è la carta corretta.


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C'e' un altro caso famoso di cronaca....
> 
> Caprotti (Esselunga) poco tempo fa ha stracciato le azioni possedute dai figli e donate decenni fa tramite un trust (mi pare) mentre qualche anno fa ha cacciato il figlio che aveva messo a capo della baracca....
> 
> ...


Ma che c'entra con il caso del tred???
certo caprotti fa benissimo ad estromettere i figlli se li reputa incapaci.
non li disconosce però..


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non incoraggiare un figlio ad essere bamboccio idiota spendaccione, non lasciargli rovinare quanto costruito dai genitori, proteggerlo da se stesso anche denunciandolo se necessario.
> Sono d'accordo.
> Ma dire "non mi sei venuto bene, allora non sei mio figlio" è un'altra cosa.
> 
> ...


Beh i figli di primo letto fatti fuori non la pensano cosi' ed anzi pensano che la loro inculata favorira' la seconda famiglia con figliola incorporata...

cioe' questo dice, i vecchi figli non valgono un cazzo e punto tutto sulla nuova...

Idem ha tentato di fare Berluska....manovre societarie a vantaggio di Piersilvio e Mrina lasciando a bocca asciutta gli altri 3...

pero' Veronica l'ha mazzolato alla grande....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh i figli di primo letto fatti fuori non la pensano cosi' ed anzi pensano che la loro inculata favorira' la seconda famiglia con figliola incorporata...
> 
> cioe' questo dice, i vecchi figli non valgono un cazzo e punto tutto sulla nuova...
> 
> ...


E anche qui....avrei qualcosina da dire se fossi al posto dei primi due.......


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh i figli di primo letto fatti fuori non la pensano cosi' ed anzi pensano che la loro inculata favorira' la seconda famiglia con figliola incorporata...
> 
> cioe' questo dice, i vecchi figli non valgono un cazzo e punto tutto sulla nuova...
> 
> ...


ma queste questioni non c'entrano nulla.
o forse la maggior parte di noi è rimasta colpita da cose molto diverse da  quello che per te è marginale.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma io ho capito dall'articolo che qui sta qui non è nè figlia genetica, nè adottata no?
> Perchè il padre ha dichiarato il falso alla sua nascita eh?*
> 
> Mia moglie si prende incinta per opera dello spirito santo...no?
> ...



Conte, anche tu hai riconosciuto tua figlia. Qulla piccola formalità burocratica che hai fatto alla sua nascita, era il riconoscimento.

Riconosci un bambino=è tuo figlio.
Le conseguenze sono le stesse identiche dell'adozione. 
Che tu riconosca un tuo figlio biologico o un altro, la conseguenza è la stessa. Lo riconosci come tuo, è tuo figlio.

La questione della "dichiarazione del falso" l'ha tirata fuori, mi sembra, l'avvocato della figlia, perchè appunto è una situazione atipica e non sanno come gestirla.
Ma riconoscere un figlio non tuo non è un reato, non è un falso.

Pensa, nella legge attuale, se ti nasce un figlio dopo che magari è morto tuo marito, viene riconosciuto "nato nel matrimonio" anche se nasce ben dopo i 9 mesi dalla morte del presunto padre.
e' tutto per tutelare i bambini.

Che poi questo disconoscimento di 'sto signore, sia per non lasciare il patrimonio alla figlia. Non mi cambia. Non è un buon motivo ai miei occhi. Avendola riconosciuta, è dovuto, per legge, che quanto lui ha costruito nella vita vada, alla sua morte, alla figlia, a parte una frazione di cui farà quello che vuole. 
Al massimo può sputtanarsi il patrimonio prima di morire.

Ai figli vanno le sostanze dei genitori.
Lui ha riconosciuto la bimba, sapendo che non era sua.
Lei è sua figlia.
Lei ha i diritti di una figlia.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto non li ha disconosciuti come figli  ha semplicemente tolto loro quello che probabilmente non sono stati in grado di meritarsi, conquistarsi, ecc. Forse non se lo meritavano, non sappiamo la motivazione ma è decisamente più comprensibile.
> Per altro secondo me ha fatto bene


Ma anche qua non e' tanto semplice la faccenda perche' c'e' una guerra tra la vecchia e la nuova famiglia del vegliardo...

ti potrei capire se tu mandassi affankulo TUTTI i figli, di primo e secondo letto, ma le distinzioni le ritengo inaccettabili ed equiparabili al caso del luminare...

che poi mica tutti hanno la possibilita' di giocarsi la carta del Dna ignoto, oseno'...


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so difficile capirmi...
> Ma non è un mio problema.



Figurati se è mio!:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma anche qua non e' tanto semplice la faccenda perche' c'e' una guerra tra la vecchia e la nuova famiglia del vegliardo...
> 
> ti potrei capire se tu mandassi affankulo TUTTI i figli, di primo e secondo letto, ma le distinzioni le ritengo inaccettabili ed equiparabili al caso del luminare...
> 
> che poi mica tutti hanno la possibilita' di giocarsi la carta del Dna ignoto, oseno'...


E perchè mandarli tutti (parlo di questo caso) se alcuni di loro meritano di avere quelle azioni?


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma queste questioni non c'entrano nulla.
> o forse la maggior parte di noi è rimasta colpita da cose molto diverse da  quello che per te è marginale.


me pare de sta a spiega' le barzellette...

ahahahahah

io trovo esecrabile che un genitore faccia differenze sugli stessi portatori del suo DNA tanto da ingrassarne alcuni e lasciare a bocca asciutta altri esattamente come ha fatto quello con la figlia che manco ha il suo patrimonio...

cioe' = 0...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E perchè mandarli tutti (parlo di questo caso) se alcuni di loro meritano di avere quelle azioni?


Ma quello e' il risultato della sua mente bacata, perche' non si capisce in base a che cosa riponga la fiducia nell'ultima figlia che non e' manco mai stata operativa, se non fare uno sfregio agli altri...

io al suo posto venderei la baracca, dividerei i soldi IN PARTI ESATTAMENTE UGUALI CON TUTTI I FIGLI e li lascerei a smazzarsi con la storia le loro qualita' non capite o sottovalutate...

tanto alla fame non li lascerei e poi da li' in poi so' cazzi loro...

pero' sara' strano ma perche' non si fa sempre cosi'?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me pare de sta a spiega' le barzellette...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


Se tu avessi due figli. uno tutto il giorno si fa i cazzi suoi e lìaltro si fa un culo quadro nella tua azienda, alla fine lasceresti in eredità l'azienda ad entrambi i figli? Divideresti il patrimonio in parti uguali? Così facendo non faresti un torto al figlio che si è adoperato per incrementare il tuo patrimonio?


(es. appunto i figli di berlusconi)


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma quello e' il risultato della sua mente bacata, perche' non si capisce in base a che cosa riponga la fiducia nell'ultima figlia che non e' manco mai stata operativa, se non fare uno sfregio agli altri...
> 
> *io al suo posto* venderei la baracca, dividerei i soldi IN PARTI ESATTAMENTE UGUALI CON TUTTI I FIGLI e li lascerei a smazzarsi con la storia le loro qualita' non capite o sottovalutate...
> 
> ...


  Dormi tranquillo  che non lo sei


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C'e' un altro caso famoso di cronaca....
> 
> Caprotti (Esselunga) poco tempo fa ha stracciato le azioni possedute dai figli e donate decenni fa tramite un trust (mi pare) mentre qualche anno fa ha cacciato il figlio che aveva messo a capo della baracca....
> 
> ...


Direi che c'entra come i cavoli a merenda.
Disconoscere una figlia che si è allevato come propria per quasi 40 anni è contro natura, contro il buon senso, contro la morale e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Cercare di impedire ai figli una malagestione di una società, è altra cosa.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra con il caso del tred???
> certo caprotti fa benissimo ad estromettere i figlli se li reputa incapaci.
> non li disconosce però..


beh non tutti li reputa incapaci....

e comunque mica e' facile disconoscere i figli se ai test il dna e' tuo...e se fosse piu' semplice scommetto che in molti adotterebbero sto sistema..

vabbe' saro' l'unico qua che equipara certe carognate ad altre senza piazzarle in scale di valori...

okkkey m'adeguo, avere solo la morte economica senza la morte "civile" della ragassa del 3d vuol dire avere un gran culo...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Dormi tranquillo  che non lo sei


ah io ce dormo tranquillo, mo' pero' e' mi cognato che nun dorme piu' tanto tranquillo perche' per applicare nel mio piccolo il mio "principio" di vita me lo so' inkulato visto che s'e' zanzato tutto lui alla faccia degli altri fessi...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se tu avessi due figli. uno tutto il giorno si fa i cazzi suoi e lìaltro si fa un culo quadro nella tua azienda, alla fine lasceresti in eredità l'azienda ad entrambi i figli? Divideresti il patrimonio in parti uguali? Così facendo non faresti un torto al figlio che si è adoperato per incrementare il tuo patrimonio?
> 
> 
> (es. appunto i figli di berlusconi)


Ma con Caprotti il problema di provare sul campo tutti i suoi figli e' senza verifica perche' qualche anno fa caccio' a pedate il figlio che lui stesso aveva messo a capo e che secondo la sua visione non andava bene...

comunque il tornaconto del figlio che si fosse prodigato nella propria aziendina anziche' fare il girovago non sarebbe stato riconosciuto subito? lo farebbe gratis?

Io personalmente se avessi visto il protrarsi di una tale situazione sbilanciata di "collaborazione" avrei fatto il punto e calcolato gia' le donazioni in vita per equiparare il discorso ed eliminae i problemi futuri...


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Direi che c'entra come i cavoli a merenda.
> Disconoscere una figlia che si è allevato come propria per quasi 40 anni è contro natura, contro il buon senso, contro la morale e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Cercare di impedire ai figli una malagestione di una società, è altra cosa.


Certo che a te non la si fa...

ahahahahahah

riconoscere solo un caso di malagestione quando invece le problematiche sono piu' subdole, visto che ci sono differenze tra figli e figliastri e' da ammirare...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questo non è vero! nessuno sta qui a strumentalizzare....


Ah al solito avrò letto male io...

Si si ....io faccio apposta per ferire...no?


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah al solito avrò letto male io...
> 
> Si si ....io faccio apposta per ferire...no?



Non ho detto questo! non travisare quello che ho scritto...ho semplicemente detto che nessuno sta strumentalizzando!
mi pare che in molti ti abbiamo scritto che non siamo d'accordo sul tuo modo di vedere questa cosa!

ha letto da qualche parte che IO ti ho scritto che lo fai apposta per ferire?????

resta il fatto che non sono d'accordo col tuo punto di vista...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah al solito avrò letto male io...
> 
> Si si ....io faccio apposta per ferire...no?


Capisco cosa intendi.
Quella frase ha ferito anche me.

Ma insultare e fraintendere, anche volontariamente, per pregiudizio o malanimo, non è strumentalizzare, necessariamente.
E chi non rileva attivamente l'insulto, chi non lo sottolinea, non è necessariamente perchè lo condivide o perchè sia d'accordo.
Magari, ed è così per me, è per non cominciare liti che non fanno altro che esacerbare e non apportano nulla, nulla di buono.

Non è facile, e non sempre fa bene, prendere posizione sempre. Qualche volta continuare a rilevare certe cose, mette in difficoltà le persone che davvero ti stimano e che ti vogliono bene.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C'e' un altro caso famoso di cronaca....
> 
> Caprotti (Esselunga) poco tempo fa ha stracciato le azioni possedute dai figli e donate decenni fa tramite un trust (mi pare) mentre qualche anno fa ha cacciato il figlio che aveva messo a capo della baracca....
> 
> ...


Beh a proposito di figli...sai...che ehm...
L'associazione artigiani promosse un corso per i vecchi imprenditori, su come lasciare l'attività ai figli.
Dato statistico: 2/3 delle aziende passate ai figli ( che non hanno faticato per mettere su la baracca) falliscono.
Pare che l'imprenditore accorto, mandi i figli a lavorare per la concorrenza, così poi quando torna a casa, ha fatto la gavetta e ha un'esperienza diversa, no? Così ha fatto un noto organaro italiano, ha mandato il figlio a lavorare in Inghilterra, per vedere se imparava l'arte organaria di un altro paese, e per vedere se sapeva stare in un'azienda (non da fiolo del paron).

Poi figli coglioni...
Sai io avevo un allievo...
Genitori, buonissimi, ma sprovveduti...
Mi permisi di dire loro...seguite sto ragazzo...perchè sta prendendo una brutta piega.
Si offesero: amavano loro figlio, ovvio il meglio ragazzo del mondo, e cambiarono insegnante.
Bon oggi leggiamo sul giornale di questo ragazzo dentro e fuori dal carcere per spaccio di cocaina no?
Però era il figlio meglio del mondo.

Stermy a sei anni fregai dal banco di scuola una gomma da cancellare: il mio compagno di banco, l'aveva lasciata lì.
Mio padre se ne accorse...
Non hai idea che fracco di botte non hai idea, pugni in testa, calci, e mi disse...io un ladro in casa non lo voglio, poi mi prese per un orecchio e a calci in culo mi costrinse ad andare dal mio compagno e restituire la gomma...
Di là c'era un bambino che le aveva buscate per aver smarrito la gomma...

Erano tempi, in cui ai figli si misurava tutto...
Una volta le ho buscate perchè al mare facevo i capricci per un gelato...
Due schiaffoni.
Poi mi disse: Io alla tua età piangevo mama pan, e il pane razionalizzato era appeso al lampadario, riuscii a prenderne un po' scuotendo il cesto con il manico di una scopa...tua nonna se ne accorse e mi corse dietro con un bastone...

Mi disse io da bambino ho patito la fame, e non voglio un figlio che faccia i capricci per un gelato: quello è il superfluo, io sono tenuto a darti solo il necessario. Il superfluo te lo comperi con le tue mancette.

Sempre stato molto attento su come spendevo le mie mancette...

Oggi siamo che bisogna comperare la wii ai figli...
Perchè?
Perchè mi serve no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Angelo, il neretto è vero. Lo fa proprio per questo, per offendere e ferire. E lo fa consapevolmente. Non è meglio lasciarlo perdere? Non ne vale la pena, credimi
> 
> Un abbraccio.


Questo non è vero.
E questa è una tua cattiveria gratuita.
Questo è strumentalizzare le persone.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ho detto questo! non travisare quello che ho scritto...ho semplicemente detto che nessuno sta strumentalizzando!
> mi pare che in molti ti abbiamo scritto che non siamo d'accordo sul tuo modo di vedere questa cosa!
> 
> ha letto da qualche parte che IO ti ho scritto che lo fai apposta per ferire?????
> ...


Ho scritto sotto dove vengo travisato...
Non ho mai parlato di nessun argomento per ferire e insultare: IO.

Sul fatto che molte persone non sono d'accordo, non mi dà alcun fastidio.
Spero di non aver detto mai, che il modo di vedere degli altri sia stupido, o idiota, o che tu sei una bastarda ecc..ecc..ecc...
Spero di non aver detto mai che sei una stupida perchè ti tieni un cane in casa.

Ho cercato di chiarire.
Il mio modo di vedere è:
Ripeto: Quest'uomo disconosce sua figlia: come mai?

Se io vengo lì e sgozzo yuma: ti accontenti che ti dicano, ah perchè il conte è un uomo di merda, lo fa per ferirti e insultarti, o vuoi sapere da me, le reali ragioni per cui io ho sgozzato il tuo cane?

Poi una volta sentite le ragioni...potrai dirmi...si sei un uomo di merda...oppure ah ho capito...si in effetti...si...vero mi avevi detto che...

Non capisco perchè difronte un fenomeno si parte sempre in quarta mettendo la nostra sensibilità davanti e dire ah io al suo posto qui o io al suo posto là...

Ma Simy, pensa solo se sono gli avvocati che gli hanno consigliato il disconoscimento come escamotage, o se glielo hanno consigliato pur di ottenere l'annullamento...

Uno non si sveglia una mattina e disconosce sua figlia, no?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo non è vero.
> E questa è una tua cattiveria gratuita.
> Questo è strumentalizzare le persone.



E' una cattiveria, sì, secondo me. Gratuita perchè, qualunque cosa pensasse, poteva tenersela per sè o esprimerla in altro modo. Non è nella tua testa e non può dire quali sono i motivi che ti spingono a scrivere o no certe cose.

Ma la strumentalizzazione? 

Conte, anche tu certe volte dici che l'utente tale dice così per questo, o che l'utente altro dice così per quest'altro.
Lo dici perchè lo pensi, tutto qui.

Quella frase fa male. E' brutta. Sono d'accordo. E' falsa, da come ti conosco io.
Ma l'effetto che ti ha fatto, se riesci, lascialo fuori dal 3d e dal forum.

Quello che ho scritto prima...
Rimarchi certe cose. Le persone che apprezzano sia te che Sole si trovano in difficoltà.
Ognuno ragiona dentro di sè e trae le sue conclusioni.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho scritto sotto dove vengo travisato...
> Non ho mai parlato di nessun argomento per ferire e insultare: IO.
> 
> Sul fatto che molte persone non sono d'accordo, non mi dà alcun fastidio.
> ...


il problema è che chi come me l'ha giudicato un uomo di merda è che NON ESISTONO RAGIONI per fare quello che ha fatto. Quindi lui può farmi un elenco lunghissimo e dettagliato del motivo per cui lo fa. Io continuo a pensare che non esistano motivi MAI


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco cosa intendi.
> Quella frase ha ferito anche me.
> 
> Ma insultare e fraintendere, anche volontariamente, per pregiudizio o malanimo, non è strumentalizzare, necessariamente.
> ...


Ma allora quale sarebbe il mio insulto di grazia?
Ho sottolineato due termini.
E vediamo di capirci.
Tu ti separi, io mi separo.
Io e te andiamo a convivere.
Posso considerarmi padre per tua figlia a tutti gli effetti.
Ma lei non è mia figlia, ok? Ci siamo fin qui? 
Lei può considerarmi come suo padre, ma non sono suo padre.

Per quanto io possa disconoscere la mia figlia, non lo potrò MAI fare per la biologia e per la natura.
Posso forse togliere a mia figlia la mia dose di patrimonio genetico? Posso forse disconoscere i suoi connotati? I lineamenti del suo volto? Eh?

Ma possibilissimo che io non capisca un cazzo di cosa intende la gente per parola "figlio".

Nella mia testa figlio è quello che nasce dall'unione sessuale di un uomo e una donna.

Poi posso anche essere il padre putativo di chi ti pare, il padre adottivo di chi ti pare...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Posso dire a pinco e pallo, vi ho amato come miei figli, anche se non vi ho concepiti io...

Va bene così?

Poi per esempio nelle nostre ataviche famiglie venete, si assisteva molto al fenomeno di chi aveva molti figli, e ne faceva crescere qualcuno, presso parenti che magari non avevano figli...o perchè orfani eh?
E così senti dire...Ah quello la chiama mamma, ma in realtà è sua zia, che se lo è tirato in casa fin da bambino...
( senza tante carte e mestieri eh?)...una volta, da noi, era così.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Simy, pensa solo se sono gli avvocati che gli hanno consigliato il disconoscimento come escamotage, o se glielo hanno consigliato pur di ottenere l'annullamento...
> 
> Uno non si sveglia una mattina e disconosce sua figlia, no?



Torno in topic.

Ma scusa, se ti consigliano di fare una cosa sbagliata per avere l'annullamento, la rende giusta?

A parte che io sono contraria all'annullamento tranne che in rarissimi casi...

Se l'avvocato ti consigliasse di insultare pesantemente tua moglie davanti a tua figlia affinchè questa si metta dalla tua parte? Non credo proprio che lo faresti. Anche se funzionasse (e non funziona).
Non faresti del male a tua figlia per ottenerne un vantaggio. Non a tua figlia.
Al massimo, faresti del male a qualcuno per protegger tua figlia.
Se lei a 40 anni venisse picchiata ripetutamente dal marito, per te sarebbe ancora la tua bambina da proteggere. No? Non è che da adulta, mantenendosi da sola, smetti di preoccuparti per lei.


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho scritto sotto dove vengo travisato...
> Non ho mai parlato di nessun argomento per ferire e insultare: IO.
> 
> Sul fatto che molte persone non sono d'accordo, non mi dà alcun fastidio.
> ...


perchè è umano! ognuno di noi vede le cose in base alla sua sensibilità! 
io ti posso dire come vedo io certi argomenti....

torno al tuo esempio (macabro....consentimelo) se tu tocchi il mio cane....a prescindere da qualunque sia il motivo io ti considero un uomo di merda perchè per quanto il mio cane possa essere "cattivo" per me è il mio cane, punto!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> il problema è che chi come me l'ha giudicato un uomo di merda è che NON ESISTONO RAGIONI per fare quello che ha fatto. Quindi lui può farmi un elenco lunghissimo e dettagliato del motivo per cui lo fa. Io continuo a pensare che non esistano motivi MAI


Embè...
Ma torniamo al tema del forum...
Tu pensi che esistano qui dentro traditi, che pensano che esista per loro un buon motivo, per quello che gli è capitato? No eh?

Il tradimento, fa malissimo, a chi si trova a subire una cosa che mai avrebbe potuto concepire che l'altro gli avrebbe fatto eh?

Poi attacchiamoci sugli specchi fin che vogliamo...ma uno resta lì e si dice, smarrito, ma perchè mi hai fatto questo?
Che bisogno avevi di farmi questo?

Io ti amavo.

Non pensi che sia più importante cercare di capire le ragioni altrui?
Allora se guardassi sempre e con i miei metri:

NON ESISTE ( secondo il mio metro) RAGIONE ALCUNA AL MONDO PER:
1) Abortire
2) Separarsi
3) Mentire al coniuge.

Vuoi scopare con un altro?
Siamo coppia no? 
Ci diciamo tutto no?

Digli ho voglia di scopare con un altro.
Non è essere sinceri?

Ma allora posso capire che secondo il tuo modo di vedere, e la tua sensibilità è ingiustificabile quello che sto padre ha fatto, ma lo ha fatto no?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè è umano! ognuno di noi vede le cose in base alla sua sensibilità!
> io ti posso dire come vedo io certi argomenti....
> 
> torno al tuo esempio (macabro....consentimelo) se tu tocchi il mio cane....a prescindere da qualunque sia il motivo io ti considero un uomo di merda perchè per quanto il mio cane possa essere "cattivo" per me è il mio cane, punto!


Ohi...
Magari il tuo cane...
Aveva morso mia figlia eh?
E mia figlia è all'ospedale...
Quante volte ti avevo detto mettigli la museruola, tienlo al guinzaglio...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Oppure...
Il tuo cane ha tagliato la strada a mia moglie, lei è uscita fuori strada, e si è smaltata su per un platano...
Io sono vedovo perchè tu non sai tenere a bada il tuo buonissimo cane...

Capisci...che il mondo è complesso?

Ma cosa esce poi sul giornale?
COnte violento sgozza un cane della vicina...


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ohi...
> Magari il tuo cane...
> Aveva morso mia figlia eh?
> E mia figlia è all'ospedale...
> ...



ok...ma la colpa a quel punto non è del mio cane ma la mia che non ho saputo educarlo....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè...
> Ma torniamo al tema del forum...
> Tu pensi che esistano qui dentro traditi, che pensano che esista per loro un buon motivo, per quello che gli è capitato? No eh?
> 
> ...


Lo ha fatto e PER ME (lo devo scrivere più grande così capisci?) è un uomo di merda. Per te no. non so chi ha ragione e chi no, ma la mia sensibilità mi fa pensare questo.
Su quanto possa far male un tradimento sfondi una porta aperta io l'ho sempre sostenuto, Sei tu quello che dice che non cade il mondo in testa.........


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *E' una cattiveria, sì, secondo me. Gratuita perchè, qualunque cosa pensasse, poteva tenersela per sè o esprimerla in altro modo. Non è nella tua testa e non può dire quali sono i motivi che ti spingono a scrivere o no certe cose.*
> 
> Ma la strumentalizzazione?
> 
> ...


Sei imbarazzante


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora quale sarebbe il mio insulto di grazia?
> Ho sottolineato due termini.
> E vediamo di capirci.
> Tu ti separi, io mi separo.
> ...



Conte, ti dico solo che leggendo tutto il 3d sono rimasta un pò sconcertata da certe cose che hai scritto.
No, non mi ricordo esattamente quali. Ma lo sai che io ti leggo con le dovute cautele, e cerco di capire quello che dici. 
Non sto dicendo che ti meritavi quella frase. 

Per conto mio, io ti ho solo detto che non ti capivo. Volevo capire e discutere di questo argomento interessante.

Per il resto.
Se convivessimo io e te, tu saresti agli occhi di mia figlia il compagno di mamma.
Spererei che andaste d'accodo, vorrei che vi voleste bene, ma mai e poi mai mi aspetterei che tu fossi padre a lei.
Lei il padre ce l'ha e l'avrà sempre -spero.

Tu non la riconosci come tua figlia.

E mai e poi mai mi aspetterei che tua figlia non fosse più figlia per te.

Se convivessimo, e tu mi dicessi "sposiamoci suvvia" ti direi "ah mi piacerebbe, ma così incasiniamo la situazione per mia figlia e la tua quando moriamo... "

Nella tua testa un figlio è chi nasce da un uomo e una donna, sua madre è chi l'ha partorita, suo padre chi l'ha generato. Ok.
Epperò, chi riconosce un figlio, generato, biologico, adottato, ha il dovere eterno, *eterno*, di comportarsi come se fosse sangue del suo sangue. *Comportarsi*. Lasciamo stare l'amore. E come da un figlio di sangue non si torna indietro, allora anche da un figlio riconosciuto, adottato o no.
Dovere per legge.

Se riconosci un figlio non tuo biologicamente, puoi non puoi cambiare idea. A meno che non ti fosse stata nascosto il fatto che non era tuo figlio. Ma se lo fai in coscienza, diventa per la legge come un figlio tuo.

Disconosceresti tua figlia carnale perchè vuoi sposarti con me?
No.
Cosa penseresti di un uomo che disconoscesse i suoi figli carnali per sposarsi con me?

Ecco, io penso la stessa cosa di chi disconoscesse un figlio non carnale.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Torno in topic.
> 
> Ma scusa, se ti consigliano di fare una cosa sbagliata per avere l'annullamento, la rende giusta?
> 
> ...


Ma infatti...

La filiazione, così come la famiglia legittima, è uno degli istituti fondanti il nostro sistema, tutelato e riconosciuto dalla Costituzione e dall'intero apparato normativo italiano. Si comprende, quindi, la particolare attenzione che il legislatore ha dedicato all'azione di disconoscimento di paternità, il cui scopo è l'accertamento negativo dello stato di legittimità di un figlio così come risultante dall'atto di nascita. Con detta azione, quindi, il presunto padre (o gli altri soggetti legittimati e tassativamente indicati dalla legge) adisce l'Autorità Giudiziaria per far accertare che il soggetto che risulta dai registri di nascita esser suo figlio, in realtà non lo è dal punto di vista biologico.
In particolare, in tale settore la difficoltà maggiore è sempre stata la ricerca di un delicato equilibrio tra due contrapposte esigenze di tutela. Da un lato, di fatti, vi è la necessità di assicurare la verità, intesa in tale ambito come esatta conoscenza della genitorialità biologica e, cioè, come consapevolezza su chi realmente sia il proprio genitore (favor veritatis); dall'altro, tale esigenza deve necessariamente bilanciarsi con la contrapposta necessità di tutelare la famiglia legittima (favor legitimitatis), posto che l'azione di disconoscimento tende proprio ad eliminare lo status di figlio legittimo, che ne costituisce di conseguenza il necessario presupposto.
Naturalmente tale punto di equilibrio è fortemente connaturato all'evoluzione storica e al contesto culturale di un paese; così, se fino a qualche tempo fa si privilegiava il favor legitimitatis, oggi il legislatore e la giurisprudenza hanno cercato sempre più di agevolare la ricerca della verità nell'ambito dei rapporti familiari. Proprio a tale scopo è stata riformata più volte, nel corso degli anni, la disciplina del disconoscimento di paternità, con il chiaro intento di privilegiare il favor veritatis, nonostante l'apparato legislativo sia ancora fortemente rigoroso per ciò che concerne presupposti e modalità di esercizio dell'azione di disconoscimento di paternità. A tal proposito, e proprio a dimostrazione di quanto sia difficile contemperare le due opposte esigenze, anche in risposta a quanti sostengono che l'attuale apparato normativo sia ancora eccessivamente restrittivo e troppo orientato al favor legitimitatis, la Cassazione ha rilevato che “pur a fronte di un accentuato favore per una conformità dello status alla realtà della procreazione – chiaramente espresso nel progressivo ampliamento in sede legislativa delle ipotesi di accertamento della verità biologica – il favor veritatis non costituisce un valore di rilevanza costituzionale assoluta da affermarsi comunque, atteso che l'articolo 30 della Costituzione non ha attribuito un valore indefettibilmente preminente alla verità biologica rispetto a quella legale, ma, nel disporre al quarto comma che “la legge detta le norme e i limiti per la ricerca della paternità”, ha demandato al legislatore ordinario il potere di privilegiare, nel rispetto degli altri valori di rango costituzionale, la paternità legale rispetto a quella naturale, nonché di fissare le condizioni e le modalità per far valere quest'ultima, così affidandogli anche la valutazione in via generale della soluzione più idonea per la realizzazione dell'interesse del minore” (Cass. Civ. 20254/04).  
Ciò premesso, per avere un quadro completo dell'attuale disciplina del disconoscimento, si deve necessariamente accennare alla disciplina della filiazione legittima, che ne costituisce presupposto logico. Più precisamente, il codice civile stabilisce che lo stato di figlio legittimo si acquista quando concorrono quattro presupposti:
-        vi sia un matrimonio valido e il figlio venga partorito dalla donna sposata. La ricorrenza di questi due presupposti è di immediata prova, bastando a tale scopo il certificato di matrimonio e l'atto di nascita.
-        Il concepimento sia avvenuto in costanza di matrimonio. In relazione a tale requisito il codice civile, all'art. 232, stabilisce che “si presume concepito durante il matrimonio il figlio nato quando sono trascorsi centottanta giorni dalla celebrazione del matrimonio e non sono ancora trascorsi trecento giorni dalla data dell'annullamento, dello scioglimento o della cessazione degli effetti civili del matrimonio” (cd. presunzione di concepimento in costanza di matrimonio).
-        Il nascituro sia “generato dal marito”. Anche in relazione a tale presupposto, il codice civile detta all'articolo 231 la cd. presunzione di paternità, secondo cui il marito si presume padre del bambino concepito durante il matrimonio.
I presupposti di concepimento in costanza di matrimonio e di paternità sono presunzioni, nel senso che la legge presume che il figlio nato entro il lasso di tempo che va dal centottantesimo giorno dalla celebrazione del matrimonio al trecentesimo giorno prima dello scioglimento dello stesso sia stata concepito in costanza d matrimonio, così come presume che il padre legittimo dello stesso sia il marito. Sono, tuttavia, presunzioni relative, nel senso che la legge ammette che venga data la prova contraria, limitatamente però nelle ipotesi e alle condizioni di cui all'articolo 235 del codice civile.
L'articolo 235 c.c., appunto, descrive le condizioni per cui, pur sussistendo i presupposti di cui all'articolo 231 del c.c. e, quindi, avendo il nascituro assunto lo status di figlio legittimo, si può esercitare un'azione specifica per disconoscerne la paternità. Scopo di tale azione è, quindi, quello di rimuovere lo status di figlio legittimo, accertando che lo stesso è stato concepito da persona diversa dal presunto padre ex art. 231 c.c.; in queste ipotesi, quindi, il legislatore privilegia il principio del favor veritatis a discapito del favor legitimitatis.
Tuttavia, proprio alla ricerca di un equilibrio tra le su menzionate contrapposte esigenze, il legislatore ammette che tale azione possa essere esercitata solo in quattro ipotesi tassativamente determinate.
La prima ipotesi ricorre quando “i coniugi non hanno coabitato nel periodo compreso tra il trecentesimo ed il centottantesimo giorno prima della nascita”. Dall'originaria nozione di coabitazione intesa come impossibilità di fatto a coabitare, oggi si è abbracciata un'accezione molto più ampia di coabitazione, “comprensiva delle ipotesi in cui i coniugi  - pur avendo abitato nello stesso alloggio o vissuto nella stessa città o avuto comunque possibilità di visita o incontro – si siano trovati insieme in circostanze di tempo e di luogo e in condizioni personali e soggettive tali da rendere improbabile che essi abbiano potuto avere rapporti intimi. Dal che consegue che, quando l'attore abbia dimostrato la non coabitazione, nel senso precisato, la parte convenuta deve, essa, provare, fornendo idonei elementi presuntivi, il ripristino anche temporaneo della coabitazione ovvero che eventuali incontri occasionali o saltuari siano sfociati in rapporti intimi” (Cass. Civ. 86/498).
La seconda ipotesi ricorre nel caso in cui, nel periodo compreso tra il trecentesimo e il centottantesimo giorno prima della nascita, il marito era affetto da impotenza, anche se soltanto di generare. Pertanto, il presunto padre che intenda disconoscere il figlio deve provare l'esistenza, per tutto il periodo corrispondente al concepimento, di una impotenza; tale dimostrazione può essere fornita con la cd. prova seminologica, essendo sufficiente dimostrare, nel periodo in questione, una costante ed assoluta mancanza di spermatozoi. Questo è ciò che è richiesto dalla noma, non essendo invece necessario l'accertamento in ordine alle cause di tale azoospermia né se siffatta anomalia sia reversibile o meno.
La terza ipotesi si ha nel caso in cui nel periodo di concepimento “la moglie ha commesso adulterio o ha tenuto celata al marito la propria gravidanza e la nascita del figlio. In tali casi il marito è ammesso a provare che il figlio presenta caratteristiche genetiche o del gruppo sanguigno incompatibili con quelle del presunto padre, o ogni altro fatto tendente ad escludere la paternità”. L'articolo 235 c.c. contiene in realtà tre ipotesi diverse ed autonome alla presenza delle quali è possibile attivare l'azione di disconoscimento della paternità.
La prima ricorre nel caso in cui la moglie abbia celato al marito la gravidanza e la nascita del figlio. In particolare, il celamento della gravidanza rende ammissibile l'azione di disconoscimento della paternità, anche indipendentemente dal celamento della nascita, quando la moglie abbia occultato la gravidanza stessa con un comportamento cosciente e volontario, anche se non preordinato, ovvero privo della convinzione circa l'estraneità del marito rispetto al concepimento, quando tale comportamento si sia protratto per un apprezzabile periodo di tempo fra la conoscenza dello stato di gravidanza e la sua comunicazione al marito, nell'arco compreso tra il trecentesimo e il centottantesimo giorno prima della nascita (Cass. Civ. 8420/94).
La seconda ipotesi ricorre nel caso di adulterio della moglie durante il periodo di concepimento. È stato rilevante in tale ambito un intervento della Corte Costituzionale che si è pronunciata con sentenza del 06.07.2006, n. 266. In particolare, prima di detta sentenza, la giurisprudenza riteneva che l'esame ematologico e genetico a cui rinvia l'art. 235, comma primo, n. 3 (cd. Test del DNA) fosse possibile solo subordinatamente alla previa dimostrazione dell'adulterio della moglie. Occorreva, cioè, prima dimostrare che la moglie avesse commesso adulterio e solo successivamente si potevano introdurre prove tecniche atte ad accertare la non compatibilità della caratteristiche genetiche / ematiche del “presunto” figlio con quelle del “presunto” padre. La Consulta, con detto intervento, ha dichiarato “illegittimo l'art. 235, comma 1, n. 3, c.c., nella parte in cui, ai fini dell'azione di disconoscimento della paternità, subordina l'esame delle prove tecniche, da cui risulta che il figlio presenta caratteristiche genetiche o del gruppo sanguigno incompatibili con  quelle del presunto padre, alla previa dimostrazione dell'adulterio della moglie”. Evidentemente, si è riconosciuto che l'esito del test del DNA possa costituire una prova implicita dell'adulterio e ciò sopratutto grazie ai progressi della scienza medica che ormai fanno si che tale test conduca a risultati pressoché equivalenti alla certezza. Pertanto, ad oggi, è possibile, indipendentemente dalla prova dell'adulterio, produrre a sostegno dell'azione de quo prove genetiche ed ematologiche rivolte a dimostrare che le caratteristiche genetiche / ematologiche del figlio sono incompatibili con quelle del padre. In tale ambito, può accadere che il coniuge contro cui è proposta l'azione rifiuti di sottoporsi al necessario prelievo per le verifiche tecniche. Se ciò accade, è ormai orientamento consolidato quello secondo cui il giudice possa valutare tale rifiuto ai sensi dell'art. 116 c.p.c.; in particolare, il giudice da tale rifiuto, laddove ingiustificato, può desumere argomenti di prova su cui fondare il proprio convincimento.
Per quanto riguarda gli aspetti procedurali, legittimati attivi a proporre l'azione di disconoscimento sono il presunto padre, la madre, il figlio una volta che abbia raggiunto la maggiore età. Il figlio minore non può attivarsi in proprio ma, se già sedicenne, solo per il tramite di un curatore speciale nominato ad hoc dal giudice; se invece il minore non ha ancora compiuto i sedici anni, l'azione può essere proposta dal pubblico ministero (art. 244 c.c.).
Nel caso in cui il titolare dell'azione di disconoscimento muoia prima di averla promossa, la facoltà di esercitare l'azione è trasmessa agli eredi (art. 246 c.c.). Nello specifico, nel caso di morte del presunto padre o della madre, legittimati sono i discendenti e gli ascendenti mentre, nel caso di morte del figlio, legittimati sono il coniuge o gli ascendenti.
Per quanto concerne la legittimazione passiva, il presunto padre, la madre e il figlio sono litisconsorti necessari.
L'azione, proprio per esigenze di stabilità e certezza in relazione allo status di figlio legittimo, può essere proposta entro termini decadenziali piuttosto brevi; di fatti, “i termini di decadenza per l'esercizio dell'azione di disconoscimento di paternità concorrono...a definire l'ambito nel quale il disconoscimento di paternità è esperibile e, con esso, a delineare il punto di equilibrio tra verità biologica e certezza dello status come presuntivamente attribuito” (Cass. Civ. 6302/07).
Tali termini si differenziano a seconda dei soggetti che intendono proporre detta azione:
-        la madre può proporre l'azione entro il termine di sei mesi decorrente dalla nascita del figlio ovvero, in caso di impotenza a generare, decorrente dal giorno in cui sia venuta a conoscenza di detta impotenza (Corte Cost., sent. n. 170 del 14.05.1999);
-        il presunto padre può proporre l'azione entro un anno decorrente:
(i) dalla nascita del figlio, se era presente;
(ii) dal giorno del suo ritorno, se era lontano;
(iii) dal giorno in cui ha avuto notizia della nascita, se prova di non averne avuto notizia prima;
(iv) dal giorno in cui ha avuto conoscenza della propria impotenza a generare (Corte Cost., sent. n. 170 del 14.05.1999);
(v) dal giorno in cui ha avuto conoscenza dell'adulterio della moglie, nel caso di cui al n. 3 dell'art. 235 c.c. (Corte Cost., sent. n. 134 del 06.05.1985).  
-        il figlio può proporre l'azione entro un anno decorrente dal compimento della maggiore età o dal successivo momento in cui sia venuto a conoscenza di fatti che rendono esperibile l'azione.
Non può mai proporre tale azione il presunto padre biologico che rimane estraneo all'intero procedimento.
La sentenza che accoglie l'azione di disconoscimento è una sentenza di accertamento costitutivo, nel senso che comporta una modifica dello stato del figlio e, come tale, ha effetti erga omnes. Detti effetti, praticamente, si sostanziano nella fatto che il figlio disconosciuto:
(i)        perde lo status di figlio legittimo nonché il cognome del marito della madre;
(ii)        acquista lo status di figlio naturale riconosciuto dalla sola madre, salvo il successivo riconosci


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte, ti dico solo che leggendo tutto il 3d sono rimasta un pò sconcertata da certe cose che hai scritto.
> No, non mi ricordo esattamente quali. Ma lo sai che io ti leggo con le dovute cautele, e cerco di capire quello che dici.
> Non sto dicendo che ti meritavi quella frase.
> 
> ...


Quoto ancora:up:


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ohi...
> Magari il tuo cane...
> Aveva morso mia figlia eh?
> E mia figlia è all'ospedale...
> ...


Ma come fai a fare dei paragoni del genere?
Cosa c'entra con la storia? quindi tu pensi che qualunque schifezza sia giustificabile perchè possono esserci delle  motivazioni dietro?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo ha fatto e PER ME (lo devo scrivere più grande così capisci?) è un uomo di merda. Per te no. non so chi ha ragione e chi no, ma la mia sensibilità mi fa pensare questo.
> Su quanto possa far male un tradimento sfondi una porta aperta io l'ho sempre sostenuto, Sei tu quello che dice che non cade il mondo in testa.........


Ma quello che ti sfugge è che a me non interessa giudicare questa persona, quanto parlare del fenomeno no?
Il tema è disconoscere un figlio.
Vi è tutta una legislazione in proposito.
Se esiste una legge in materia, significa che è un fenomeno rilevante no?

Ah ok...
Il tecnico della lavastoviglie non ha risolto il guasto, ma ha voluto comunque i soldi della chiamata, ma che uomo disonesto e di merda...


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

argh. troppo lungo... me lo riassumerai se ti va... scusa...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma come fai a fare dei paragoni del genere?
> Cosa c'entra con la storia? quindi tu pensi che qualunque schifezza sia giustificabile perchè possono esserci delle  motivazioni dietro?


No...che è giustificabile...
Ma come faccio a formulare una opinione se non conosco le motivazioni che causano un determinato comportamento?
Allora è come dirti...
Sai Skizzo...tutto quello che tu scrivi qui, fa cagare...
TU mi dici...perchè?
Semplice perchè ti si stupido no?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quello che ti sfugge è che a me non interessa giudicare questa persona, quanto parlare del fenomeno no?
> Il tema è disconoscere un figlio.
> Vi è tutta una legislazione in proposito.
> Se esiste una legge in materia, significa che è un *fenomeno rilevante *no?
> ...


Ma stiamo discutendo del fenomeno. Tu pensi che ci possano essere ragioni per farlo io no.
E' anche vero che abbiamo un'idea così lontano di cosa rappresenti un figlio nella vita di una persona che difficilmente possiamo discutere di questo argomento.


----------



## Skizzofern (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...che è giustificabile...
> Ma come faccio a formulare una opinione se non conosco le motivazioni che causano un determinato comportamento?
> Allora è come dirti...
> Sai Skizzo...tutto quello che tu scrivi qui, fa cagare...
> ...


No, io non te lo dico affatto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...che è giustificabile...
> Ma come faccio a formulare una opinione se non conosco le motivazioni che causano un determinato comportamento?
> Allora è come dirti...
> Sai Skizzo...tutto quello che tu scrivi qui, fa cagare...
> ...


formilo un'opinione perchè per me non esistono motivazioni, quindi il sapere perchè l'ha fatto non cambierà il giudizio che ho di questa persona


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte, anche tu hai riconosciuto tua figlia. Qulla piccola formalità burocratica che hai fatto alla sua nascita, era il riconoscimento.
> 
> Riconosci un bambino=è tuo figlio.
> Le conseguenze sono le stesse identiche dell'adozione.
> ...


Ok allora mettiamola così.
A lui serve l'annullamento.
Mi dicono che per fare sta roba devo disconoscere mia figlia.
Ne parlo con mia figlia, e ci mettiamo d'accordo tra noi due.
Mia figlia mi dice, ah ok, ora so la verità, va bon dei, facciamo questa cosa, e poi sistemiamo i nostri rapporti come ci sta bene a me e te, tanto non è certo una carta che cambia quello che c'è tra me e te no?

Invece qui 
La figlia...
Non sembra amare molto il paparino eh?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma stiamo discutendo del fenomeno. Tu pensi che ci possano essere ragioni per farlo io no.
> E' anche vero che abbiamo un'idea così lontano di cosa rappresenti un figlio nella vita di una persona che difficilmente possiamo discutere di questo argomento.


Statenta...
Se uno fa una cosa...
Le ragioni ci saranno.
Se non ci sono ragioni, uno non fa una cosa.
E quando qualcosa succede, io cerco sempre di capire le ragioni che ci stanno dietro.
Limite mio.

Ma hai ragione...un uomo di merda...
Non doveva sposare quella donna, e tirarsi su quella figlia, meglio per lui, dedicarsi solo alla medicina, e lasciar stare a creare un mostro di famiglia...
Hai ragione tu!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> formilo un'opinione perchè per me non esistono motivazioni, quindi il sapere perchè l'ha fatto non cambierà il giudizio che ho di questa persona


E allora scusami tanto, ma chi formula dei giudizi, senza conoscere le motivazioni...a casa mia è un rigido intransigente pieno di pregiudizi.

Tua moglie ti ha tradito?
Semplice no?
E' na troia eh?

Perchè non esistono motivazioni.
Quindi il sapere che mi ha tradito, mi fa formulare questo giudizio: troia.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...ma la colpa a quel punto non è del mio cane ma la mia che non ho saputo educarlo....


Eh ma allora sei proprio na persona di merda eh?
ma ti rendi conto?
Non hai saputo educare il tuo cane...
E guarda che disastro...io sono vedovo...

Capisci come nascono i giudizi?

Capisci perchè esistono avvocati, tribunali ecc..ecc..ecc...

Pensa io sono vedovo, perchè tu non hai saputo educare il tuo cane...
Che disgrazia però!


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma allora sei proprio na persona di merda eh?
> ma ti rendi conto?
> Non hai saputo educare il tuo cane...
> E guarda che disastro...io sono vedovo...
> ...


ma è normale che tu mi giudicheresti una persona di merda per questo...magari per qualcun altro non è cosi....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Conte, ti dico solo che leggendo tutto il 3d sono rimasta un pò sconcertata da certe cose che hai scritto.
> No, non mi ricordo esattamente quali. Ma lo sai che io ti leggo con le dovute cautele, e cerco di capire quello che dici.
> Non sto dicendo che ti meritavi quella frase.
> 
> ...


Si comprende, quindi, la particolare attenzione che il legislatore ha dedicato all'azione di disconoscimento di paternità, il cui scopo è l'accertamento negativo dello stato di legittimità di un figlio così come risultante dall'atto di nascita. Con detta azione, quindi, il presunto padre (o gli altri soggetti legittimati e tassativamente indicati dalla legge) adisce l'Autorità Giudiziaria per far accertare che il soggetto che risulta dai registri di nascita esser suo figlio, in realtà non lo è dal punto di vista biologico.

Io sono partito da qui...
Ma ammetto sono io quello che non ha capito un cazzo sul disconoscimento...
Infatti sono andato a leggere...ma da ignorante zotico superficiale, insensibile, non capisco un cazzo...

Ehm...
Posso disconoscere finchè mi pare...mia figlia...
Ehm...
La perdo eh?

A meno che non sia bon a truccare i risultati del test del dna...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma è normale che tu mi giudicheresti una persona di merda per questo...magari per qualcun altro non è cosi....


E invece non lo farei.
A me interessava fare fuori un cane pericoloso, perchè altre persona non finissero come mia moglie.
Nessun giudizio su di te.

Io invocherei il fatto di dirti...
Simy, sei una cara ragazza, ma tenta di capire tu le motivazioni che mi hanno spinto a sgozzare il tuo cane.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Statenta...
> Se uno fa una cosa...
> Le ragioni ci saranno.
> Se non ci sono ragioni, uno non fa una cosa.
> ...


Adesso sei tu che stravolgi le cose che scrivo.
La differenza tra me e te e che per te puiò esistere un motivo per disconoscere un figlio per me no. Quindi non c'è niente da capire.
Certo che ha un motivo per farlo ma per me qualunque sia il motivo è sbagliato perchè una cosa così non si fa MAI.
Non capisco se non capisci o fai finta di non capire.
E' un uomo di merda nel momento che disconosce una figlia. 
Prima si è comportato in modo esemplare ma ha rovinato tutto con questo gesto.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Adesso sei tu che stravolgi le cose che scrivo.
> La differenza tra me e te e che per te puiò esistere un motivo per disconoscere un figlio per me no. Quindi non c'è niente da capire.
> Certo che ha un motivo per farlo ma per me qualunque sia il motivo è sbagliato perchè una cosa così non si fa MAI.
> Non capisco se non capisci o fai finta di non capire.
> ...


AH ho capito: ok:
Lui disconosce sua figlia perchè è un uomo di merda.
Ok...fine della discussion!

Si come io in altre situazioni.
Prima sono stato esemplare, poi ho fatto una cazzata, quindi uomo di merda.
Ok.

Avanti il prossimo, caso, la corte si aggiorni.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora scusami tanto, ma chi formula dei giudizi, senza conoscere le motivazioni...a casa mia è un rigido intransigente pieno di pregiudizi.
> 
> Tua moglie ti ha tradito?
> Semplice no?
> ...


Rinuncio. Sto dicendo la stesa cosa da 10 pagine e tu fai finta di non leggere.
Ultimo tentativo: NON ESISTONO MOTIVAZIONI PER DISCONOSCERE UN FIGLIO.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ho capito: ok:
> Lui disconosce sua figlia perchè è un uomo di merda.
> Ok...fine della discussion!
> 
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH ho capito: ok:
> *Lui disconosce sua figlia perchè è un uomo di merda.
> *Ok...fine della discussion!
> 
> ...


E' un uomo di merda perchè disconosce la figlia. E' diverso.
Essere un uomo di merda è la conseguenza non la motivazione


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E invece non lo farei.
> A me interessava fare fuori un cane pericoloso, perchè altre persona non finissero come mia moglie.
> Nessun giudizio su di te.
> 
> ...


...ma comunque non è un esempio che rende....

...resta il fatto che per me non ESISTE disconoscere un figlio


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rinuncio. Sto dicendo la stesa cosa da 10 pagine e tu fai finta di non leggere.
> Ultimo tentativo: NON ESISTONO MOTIVAZIONI PER DISCONOSCERE UN FIGLIO.


penultimo....correggo e l'accendiamo...

Penultimo tentativo: NON ESISTONO MOTIVAZIONI PER DISCONOSCERE UN FIGLIO de n'artro?

Propenso...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> penultimo....correggo e l'accendiamo...
> 
> Penultimo tentativo: NON ESISTONO MOTIVAZIONI PER DISCONOSCERE UN FIGLIO de n'artro?
> 
> ...


No se avevi deciso di riconoscerlo e crescerlo come se fosse tuo e se soprattutto lui è cresciuto considerandoti tuo padre.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> penultimo....correggo e l'accendiamo...
> 
> Penultimo tentativo: NON ESISTONO MOTIVAZIONI PER DISCONOSCERE UN FIGLIO de n'artro?
> 
> ...


Beh, avrò capito male io, sentirò un avvocato...
Ma mi pare che non POSSO disconoscere un figlio mio.
L'esame del DNA mi inchioderebbe...

Ma posso sempre nella mia testa disconoscere tua figlia...
E' tua e non mia eh?

Ma nel mio cuore...posso anche amarla come una figlia eh?
Dato l'ammmoooorrreeeeeeeeeeee....che ci lega...

ahahahahaahahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No se avevi deciso di riconoscerlo e crescerlo come se fosse tuo e se soprattutto lui è cresciuto considerandoti tuo padre.


Ma se facciamo esamin di dna si evince che....


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> penultimo....correggo e l'accendiamo...
> 
> Penultimo tentativo: NON ESISTONO MOTIVAZIONI PER DISCONOSCERE UN FIGLIO *de n'artro*?
> 
> ...


dovevi pensarci prima...perchè lo sapevi pure quando l'hai riconosciuto che era "de n'artro"


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se facciamo esamin di dna si evince che....


Chi se ne strafotte del dna. Vallo a dire a tutte le coppie che hanno cresciuto un figlio non loro biologicamente quanto se ne infischiano di cosa dice il DNA.
Dillo a mia cugina che ha impiegato due anni per avere tra le braccia sua figlia ed è andata a prenderla dall'altra parte del mondo.
Prova a dirle che quella figlia ormai grande non è sua figlia perchè non ha il suo DNA...provaci....e prendi il più grande vaffanculo della storia.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, avrò capito male io, sentirò un avvocato...
> Ma mi pare che non POSSO disconoscere un figlio mio.
> L'esame del DNA mi inchioderebbe...
> 
> ...


Se un test del DNA ti obbliga ad accettare il figlio biologico con gli stessi diritti degli altri, ergo, all'inverso sara' senz'altro impossibile...

te sei risparmiato la telefonata all'azzeccagarbugli.....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No se avevi deciso di riconoscerlo e crescerlo come se fosse tuo e se soprattutto lui è cresciuto considerandoti tuo padre.


Se non mi hai rispettato come genitore seppur acquisito, prova con me e te levi la curiosita'...

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi se ne strafotte del dna. Vallo a dire a tutte le coppie che hanno cresciuto un figlio non loro biologicamente quanto se ne infischiano di cosa dice il DNA.
> Dillo a mia cugina che ha impiegato due anni per avere tra le braccia sua figlia ed è andata a prenderla dall'altra parte del mondo.
> Prova a dirle che quella figlia ormai grande non è sua figlia perchè non ha il suo DNA...provaci....e prendi il più grande vaffanculo della storia.


Ma se osservi questo è un caso diverso.
Un conto è essere coppia e insieme decidiamo di adottare un figlio perchè non riusciamo ad averne.
Un conto è che io decido di allevare come mia figlia, la figlia di mia moglie che ha l'ha concepita con un altro uomo.

Ma io non le dico proprio niente eh?

Infatti ho la sensazione che se la moglie del primario non si separava da lui, la bellissima famiglia del mulino bianco continuava nei secoli dei secoli...e sta figlia un giorno moriva convinta che il noto primario fosse suo padre (anche biologico eh)...

Invece le cose sono andate diversamente, e mi dico, povera figlia...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se osservi questo è un caso diverso.
> Un conto è essere coppia e insieme decidiamo di adottare un figlio perchè non riusciamo ad averne.
> Un conto è che io decido di allevare come mia figlia, la figlia di mia moglie che ha l'ha concepita con un altro uomo.
> 
> ...


E' l'unica cosa su cui siamo d'accordo


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che quando fai un figlio o lo adotti è un impegno per la vita....
> Ma non tutte le vite e non tutti i figli vengono su come un genitore vorrebbe che fosse...
> 
> Ora in questo caso do ragione al Conte...
> ...


ma scusa, se il problema fosse il denaro ci sono mille e uno modi per estromettere da un'eredità un figlio. qui si tratta di cancellazione. una cosa disumana e inaccettabile.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo che quando fai un figlio o lo adotti è un impegno per la vita....
> Ma non tutte le vite e non tutti i figli vengono su come un genitore vorrebbe che fosse...
> 
> Ora in questo caso do ragione al Conte...
> ...


scatti d'ira? di quale esattamente parli? perchè se parli del fatto che quando si tratta di figli e quindi anche se non direttamente viene tirata in ballo la mia se permetti non m'incazzo, ma di più.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sempre stato molto opportunista, mi dispiace...
> Tu no mio padrone.
> E io dovere mangiare.
> 
> ...


vai tranquillo che non sarebbe mai potuto e potrebbe mai succedere. con tutti i difetti del mondo quella gran stronza della mia ex moglie ha almeno il pregio del buongusto.
detto questo, per il resto ho solo un commento:bleah:


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Siamo fatti di tante teste, ma viviamo in uno stato di diritto.
> A nessuno è preclusa la possibilità di adottare un bambino, ma ci vogliono determinati requisiti, e bisogna seguire un determinato iter. E questo lo sappiamo tutti.
> 
> Purtroppo o per fortuna il mondo è fatto così, a fianco della donna che non riesce ad avere figli, e si danna per questo, abbiamo quella che esercita il suo diritto di praticare l'interruzione di gravidanza.
> ...


per quanto mi riguarda può fare quello che vuole. così come io posso continuare a dare il mio giudizio e cioè che è un uomo di merda. lui e tutti quelli/e che pottebbero pensare di fare una cosa del genere in circostanze simili.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il tuo modo di parlare dei figli è a dir poco disarmante.....


sei troppo buona simy


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma scusa, se il problema fosse il denaro ci sono mille e uno modi per estromettere da un'eredità un figlio. qui si tratta di cancellazione. una cosa disumana e inaccettabile.


E come s'imboscano 10 milioni di neuro senza stare per decenni con spade di damocle tipo collazioni, riduzioni, revocatorie etc etc?

Pure per 2 lire se uno e' scafato te s'inkula figurate tutto quel popo' di roba....


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sei troppo buona simy


me lo dicono in troppi...mi sa che avete ragione


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma come si fa?


si fa che quando una madre (e quindi una suocera) cerca di farti togliere una figlia quasi riuscendoci perchè ci sono ANCHE assistenti sociali incompetenti, va dicendo in giro che il suo uomo (cioè io) porta sua figlia a prostituirsi, che con la scusa di venirti a pulire la casa ti ruba tutto l'oro e i soldi che hai in casa, che quando sta male ti metti in casa con lei perchè è sola e non appena hai un problema ti molla in mezzo ad una strada con una bambina di 4 anni cara mia rallegrarsi di questo è proprio il minimo.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E come s'imboscano 10 milioni di neuro senza stare per decenni con spade di damocle tipo collazioni, riduzioni, revocatorie etc etc?
> 
> Pure per 2 lire se uno e' scafato te s'inkula figurate tutto quel popo' di roba....


ma va là.....che nqui si sono portati miliardi di euro in svizzera e non si fanno sparire 10 milioni? ahahahahhahah
ma famme er piacere...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si ok....scirvi stronzo,coione,vaffanculo....ma simò i brutti mali no....!Esser felici dell'ictus di qualcuno....proprio non riesco ad accettarlo....!Angelo ogni tanto mi da l'idea di non aver rispetto per la vita e la morte....!!!


ma fammi il piacere.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> si fa che quando una madre (e quindi una suocera) cerca di farti togliere una figlia quasi riuscendoci perchè ci sono ANCHE assistenti sociali incompetenti, va dicendo in giro che il suo uomo (cioè io) porta sua figlia a prostituirsi, che con la scusa di venirti a pulire la casa ti ruba tutto l'oro e i soldi che hai in casa, che quando sta male ti metti in casa con lei perchè è sola e non appena hai un problema ti molla in mezzo ad una strada con una bambina di 4 anni cara mia rallegrarsi di questo è proprio il minimo.


azz pure sto tipo di accuse te sei beccato?

questa me risultava nova pero' quadra.....


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io comunque non ti capisco, angelo . da una parte spesso dimostri grande sensibilità...dall'altra te ne esci con le frasi come quella dell'ictus che è veramente indegna.
> certe cose non si augurano mai a nessuno


io non ho augurato niente a nessuno. l'ictus le è venuto, non gliel'ho procurato io e dopo quello che è riuscita a farmi ho scritto solo che ne sono soddisfatto. la ruota per una volta ha girato e ha guardato dalla parte giusta.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz pure sto tipo di accuse te sei beccato?
> 
> questa me risultava nova pero' quadra.....


sei il mio biografo?
spiega perchè quadra perchè se è come penso io credo di poterti mandare serenamenta affanculo. non quadra proprio un cazzo...


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma va là.....che nqui si sono portati miliardi di euro in svizzera e non si fanno sparire 10 milioni? ahahahahhahah
> ma famme er piacere...


eh gia' perche' gl'immobili mo' se scambiano come con le figurine e se nun sei un cojone che dorme nun hai er tempo pe' blocca' tutto...

ahahahahah

vedi troppi film o che nun ce stanno immobili da spupazzarse in famigghia...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sei il mio biografo?
> spiega perchè quadra perchè se è come penso io credo di poterti mandare serenamenta affanculo. non quadra proprio un cazzo...


allora manda pure affanculo...

ahahahaha

comunque siccome le tue "doti" io le conosco gia' dall'altro forum, a me per esempio nel caso di separazione co' mi moje, nun le passerebbe manco pe' l'anticamera der cervello accusarme de sfruttamento de prostituzione de mi' fija...

capisci l'antifona?

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fammi capire:
> Tu hai adottato la figlia della tua ex moglie / compagna  quando vi siete messi insieme /sposati....
> Quindi ora lei ,la bambina o ragazzina ha il tuo cognome ......
> Ora sei separato e quindi teoricamente devi mantenere questa ragazza.....
> ...


ma come ti permetti di darmi dell'ingenuotto? la mia ex moglie è diventata una grande stronza ma il nostro legame era un legame d'amore. e fintanto che è durato è sempre stato sincero e profondo. e la NATURALE conseguenza di tutto questo era che io AMANDO questa bambina come mia la adottassi visto che non ho potuto riconoscerla. e se potevo riconoscerla è anche evidente che non potesse portare il nome del padre naturale.
Per il neretto: io si l'ho fatto per amore, per amore di tutte e due. come ti permetti soltanto di contestare questo?


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora manda pure affanculo...
> 
> ahahahaha
> 
> ...


sei una merda di uomo. la mia ex suocera è una maniaca depressa ossessiva compulsiva, coglione!!! E direbbe per suo scopo personale che i marziani se la sono venuta a prendere per fare un giro per l'universo e riportata indietro su una scopa volante. e la storia della prostituzione l'hai capito solo tu che era riferito al periodo della separazione. era invece riferito al primo periodo in cui lei buttò fuori di casa figlia e nipote di 7 mesi e vennero ad abitare a casa mia...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> eh gia' perche' gl'immobili mo' se scambiano come con le figurine e se nun sei un cojone che dorme nun hai er tempo pe' blocca' tutto...
> 
> ahahahahah
> 
> ...


li vendi gli immobili, caro...


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sei una merda di uomo. la mia ex suocera è una maniaca depressa ossessiva compulsiva, coglione!!! E direbbe per suo scopo personale che i marziani se la sono venuta a prendere per fare un giro per l'universo e riportata indietro su una scopa volante. e la storia della prostituzione l'hai capito solo tu che era riferito al periodo della separazione. era invece riferito al primo periodo in cui lei buttò fuori di casa figlia e nipote di 7 mesi e vennero ad abitare a casa mia...


senz'altro...come dici te...

porello...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno a sto mondo fa come meglio crede...
> Non a caso c'è un procedimento giudiziario in corso...
> Casomai rimando il lettore, a iniziare una lettura del beccaria sui delitti e delle pene...
> 
> ...


ognuno a 'sto mondo fa come crede. e ognuno a 'sto mondo commenta come crede.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> li vendi gli immobili, caro...


e gli asini volano...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> senz'altro...come dici te...
> 
> porello...
> 
> ahahahahah


tu ma come altri siete solo fortunati di starte dietro ad uno schermo...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto! :up:


guarda che probabilmente si riferisce a me...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> BINGO!
> 
> (una parola e' poca e due so' troppe)...
> 
> ahahahah


vienimelo a dire in faccia e poi vediamo come finisce...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti di darmi dell'ingenuotto? la mia ex moglie è diventata una grande stronza ma il nostro legame era un legame d'amore. e fintanto che è durato è sempre stato sincero e profondo. e la NATURALE conseguenza di tutto questo era che io AMANDO questa bambina come mia la adottassi visto che non ho potuto riconoscerla. e se potevo riconoscerla è anche evidente che non potesse portare il nome del padre naturale.
> Per il neretto: io si l'ho fatto per amore, per amore di tutte e due. come ti permetti soltanto di contestare questo?



Primo non stavo contestando niente a nessuno......

Ma mi permetto eccome visto e considerato che tu ti permetti di attribuire nomacci peggiori ad altri....
Mi sembra che come tu spari e gli altri debbano incassare 
dovrebbe essere reciproco no!

Poi ognuno fa come gli pare se era amore buon per te.....
Come ho detto io la tua storia non la conosco .....

Io ora la vedo cosi:
Un uomo separato dalla moglie stronza ,con una ex suocera con un'ictus ,e ben gli stà....
Che vive con la figlia che è riuscito ad adottare con fatica....e che ora immagino dovrà mantenere....
Tanto di cappello Angelo...
Non ci sono molte persone che si comporterebbero così....


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma quello e' il risultato della sua mente bacata, perche' non si capisce in base a che cosa riponga la fiducia nell'ultima figlia che non e' manco mai stata operativa, se non fare uno sfregio agli altri...
> 
> io al suo posto venderei la baracca, dividerei i soldi IN PARTI ESATTAMENTE UGUALI CON TUTTI I FIGLI e li lascerei a smazzarsi con la storia le loro qualita' non capite o sottovalutate...
> 
> ...


com'è sto fatto? qui venderesti la baracca e invece gli immobili non li può vendere...ah, la coerenza....
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA 
ridicolo...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Primo non stavo contestando niente a nessuno......
> 
> Ma mi permetto eccome visto e considerato che tu ti permetti di attribuire nomacci peggiori ad altri....
> Mi sembra che come tu spari e gli altri debbano incassare
> ...


ma infatti io non contesto mica se mi si rispondesse idiota bastardo a me se io avessi insultato qualcuno. l'inslto è arrivato a me e con un insulto ho risposto. se avesse voluto fare altrettanto chi glielo vieta? io? no. se ne ribeccava un'altro visto che io non ho insultato nessuno per NIENTE. vediamo un po' se uno ti dice che tuo figlio/a che consideri tuo ti dice no n guarda che non lo è. per me è un'offesa ben più grave di idiota bastardo.
e quindi ? non mi sono mai tirato indietro a pagare qualcosa per mia figlia se non in momenti in cui ero realmente impossibilitato come tutti i padri separati con un normale stipendio di questo mondo. e nonostante questo l'ho fatto perchè così si fa con i figli. 
Se era amore? ti ripeto, ma come ti permetti di parlare in questo modo dei miei e altrui sentimenti?


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> vienimelo a dire in faccia e poi vediamo come finisce...


me fai la bua?

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora quale sarebbe il mio insulto di grazia?
> Ho sottolineato due termini.
> E vediamo di capirci.
> Tu ti separi, io mi separo.
> ...


ancora??? LO E' e te loo dico io che nella situazione ci sto. se poi vuoi dire (e non lo dici e secondo me proprio apposta) che non è mia figlia naturale hai nragione. MA E? MIA FIGLIA COME LO ERA LA FIGLIA DI QUESTO ESSERE QUI!!!
e ti ripeto che è ESTREMAMENTE OFFENSIVO (E CAPISCO CHE HAI RAGIONE ALLA GRANDE QUANDI DICI CHE NON SEI SENSIBILI E SI VEDE) PER PERSONE COME ME QUELLO CHE SCRIVI. OFFENSIVO E VOMITEVOLE. PERCHE' QUELLA E' SUA FIGLIA, COME LO E' LA MIA PER ME. CHECCHE' TU NE POSSA DIRE FINO ALLO SFINIMENTO.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma infatti io non contesto mica se mi si rispondesse idiota bastardo a me se io avessi insultato qualcuno. l'inslto è arrivato a me e con un insulto ho risposto. se avesse voluto fare altrettanto chi glielo vieta? io? no. se ne ribeccava un'altro visto che io non ho insultato nessuno per NIENTE. vediamo un po' se uno ti dice che tuo figlio/a che consideri tuo ti dice no n guarda che non lo è. per me è un'offesa ben più grave di idiota bastardo.
> e quindi ? non mi sono mai tirato indietro a pagare qualcosa per mia figlia se non in momenti in cui ero realmente impossibilitato come tutti i padri separati con un normale stipendio di questo mondo. e nonostante questo l'ho fatto perchè così si fa con i figli.
> Se era amore? ti ripeto, ma come ti permetti di parlare in questo modo dei miei e altrui sentimenti?




Senti che" era amore " l'hai detto tu .....
Io non l'ho contestato ho solo ripetuto quello che hai detto tu......
Contentissima per te quando lo era.....

Poi io mi permetto  di parlare e di commentere a mio piacimento no !
Mi sembra che lo hai scritto tu in qualche  post fa....


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> com'è sto fatto? qui venderesti la baracca e invece gli immobili non li può vendere...ah, la coerenza....
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
> ridicolo...


io ho specificato apposta la divisione esattamente in parti uguali…

chissa’ perche’?...boh?

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se facciamo esamin di dna si evince che....


 ma che cazzo si evince? che non è suo figlio naturale e quindi? se hai un problema lo disconosci? incredibile....mi vergogno di avere dei personaggi come te e stermy nel mio stesso genere.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma che cazzo si evince? che non è suo figlio naturale e quindi? se hai un problema lo disconosci? incredibile....mi vergogno di avere dei personaggi come te e stermy nel mio stesso genere.


evvabbe' cammafa'....

pero' minchia che bella fantasia che cia' tu' socera...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> io ho specificato apposta la divisione esattamente in parti uguali…
> 
> chissa’ perche’?...boh?
> 
> ahahahahahah


guarda che proprio non capisci un cazzo. ci possono essere motivi validi per estromettere un figlio da un'eredità. non ci sono per disconoscerlo per questo motivo perchè c'è di mezzo ben altro che la sola eredità. e francamente lasciare qualcosa in eredità ad un figlio non significa solo lasciare un bene ma simboleggia anche l'amore di un genitore per un figlio che evidentemente vuole che lui/lei/loro abbiano una vita con meno problemi possibili. senza contare anche solo ricevere un oggetto di nessun valore da un proprio genitore ha un valore altamente simbolico...continua a parlare di immbili e azioni...il mio buon progressista...progressista dei miei stivali...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi se ne strafotte del dna. Vallo a dire a tutte le coppie che hanno cresciuto un figlio non loro biologicamente quanto se ne infischiano di cosa dice il DNA.
> Dillo a mia cugina che ha impiegato due anni per avere tra le braccia sua figlia ed è andata a prenderla dall'altra parte del mondo.
> Prova a dirle che quella figlia ormai grande non è sua figlia perchè non ha il suo DNA...provaci....e prendi il più grande vaffanculo della storia.


beh, da me ha preso un idiota bastardo...dici che sono stato pesante?


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> guarda che proprio non capisci un cazzo. ci possono essere motivi validi per estromettere un figlio da un'eredità. non ci sono per disconoscerlo per questo motivo perchè c'è di mezzo ben altro che la sola eredità. e francamente lasciare qualcosa in eredità ad un figlio non significa solo lasciare un bene ma simboleggia anche l'amore di un genitore per un figlio che evidentemente vuole che lui/lei/loro abbiano una vita con meno problemi possibili. senza contare anche solo ricevere un oggetto di nessun valore da un proprio genitore ha un valore altamente simbolico...continua a parlare di immbili e azioni...il mio buon progressista...progressista dei miei stivali...


ma che diseredi cosi' alla cogliona?....

deve tentare di ucciderti, pirla...

per il resto se e' scafato ve perseguita anche oltre la tua morte...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ancora??? LO E' e te loo dico io che nella situazione ci sto. se poi vuoi dire (e non lo dici e secondo me proprio apposta) che non è mia figlia naturale hai nragione. MA E? MIA FIGLIA COME LO ERA LA FIGLIA DI QUESTO ESSERE QUI!!!
> e ti ripeto che è ESTREMAMENTE OFFENSIVO (E CAPISCO CHE HAI RAGIONE ALLA GRANDE QUANDI DICI CHE NON SEI SENSIBILI E SI VEDE) PER PERSONE COME ME QUELLO CHE SCRIVI. OFFENSIVO E VOMITEVOLE. PERCHE' QUELLA E' SUA FIGLIA, COME LO E' LA MIA PER ME. CHECCHE' TU NE POSSA DIRE FINO ALLO SFINIMENTO.


Ma sta tento...
Io ho sempre e solo parlato della figlia di questo qui e di questo qui...
A me non me ne fuotte un cazzo nè di te, nè di tua figlia ecc..ecc...ecc...
Tu vorresti da me che cosa...
Che devo stare attento a parlare di questo argomento, solo perchè tu hai adottato una bambina?

E che me ne fuotte a me?
Mica ti ho detto che la devi disconoscere no?

Tientela...chi te la porta via...

Ma non ti puoi incazzare sul fatto che se fai un esame del dna, per la biologia e la natura, non è un essere umano concepito da te...

Allora tu...
Sei liberissimo di fare come meglio credi con tua figlia...

Il signor primario idem...

Capisco se succedesse una cosa così, che domani mattina per legge, tutti i figli non biologici, non potessero più venir considerati figli...no?

Come dici tu...
Ognuno commenta come meglio crede...

Tu pretendi per te stesso una sensibilità che non hai per gli altri...
Allora accontentati della magrissima soddisfazione, di insultare le persone che non conosci, dentro un forum che parla di tradimenti...altro non ti è dato di fare.

Sarebbe come dire che io qui pretendessi chissàcchè solo perchè ho avuto mia moglie molto ammalata, e che mi incazzassi ogni volta che si affrontano argomenti che riguardano la salute delle persone...

Ma se in ogni mio post, tu trovi dei motivi per sentirti offeso, io proprio non so che cosa farci.

mai dato a te del bastardo comunque.

Ma capisco che per certe persone, la levatura morale, etica, culturale, intellettuale, si manifesta a scrivere su un forum a caratteri cubitali.

Se a te piace così io non ci posso fare nulla.
La coerenza mia caro Merovingio...la coerenza...
Difficile essere poco coerenti quando se ga le tasche sbuse...

Quando si hanno altre chance...allora non occorre neppure alzare la voce.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me fai la bua?
> 
> ahahahahah


puoi dirlo ben forte. per mia figlia ho dovuto avere a che fare purtroppo con gente che credo proprio tu a confronto sei solo una mezza calzetta. quindi si, ti farei la bua. ma tu stai dietro ad uno schermo.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti che" era amore " l'hai detto tu .....
> Io non l'ho contestato ho solo ripetuto quello che hai detto tu......
> Contentissima per te quando lo era.....
> 
> ...


io ho spiegato il perchè. tu hai per caso spiegato perchè? no hai commentato sul nulla. la differenza è evidente.


----------



## exstermy (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che diseredi cosi' alla cogliona?....
> 
> deve tentare di ucciderti, pirla...
> 
> per il resto se e' scafato ve perseguita anche oltre la tua morte...


anzi manco e' sufficiente....

Carretta che stermino' la famiglia ha ereditato alla faccia delle zie che gli fecero causa...


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> puoi dirlo ben forte. per mia figlia ho dovuto avere a che fare purtroppo con gente che credo proprio tu a confronto sei solo una mezza calzetta. quindi si, ti farei la bua. ma tu stai dietro ad uno schermo.


me sto gia' a caca' sotto...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tento...
> Io ho sempre e solo parlato della figlia di questo qui e di questo qui...
> A me non me ne fuotte un cazzo nè di te, nè di tua figlia ecc..ecc...ecc...
> Tu vorresti da me che cosa...
> ...


preciso che non ti ho dato del bastardo ma dell'IDIOTA BASTARDO. fa differenza. 
per il resto AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
per fortuna che te ne fotte di me e mia figlia, ci mancherebbe. al solo pensiero del contrario mi viene un conato di vomito


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> me sto gia' a caca' sotto...


che c'è non ridi più?
non puoi cacarti sotto visto che io non so chi sei e dove sei. ma se ci incontrassimo fossi in te un po', dopo quello che insinui, mi cacherei.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che c'è non ridi più?
> non puoi cacarti sotto visto che io non so chi sei e dove sei. ma se ci incontrassimo fossi in te un po', dopo quello che insinui, mi cacherei.


piantala coglione...

che metti a rischio solo la vescica...

ahahahah


----------



## Sole (2 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi se ne strafotte del dna. Vallo a dire a tutte le coppie che hanno cresciuto un figlio non loro biologicamente quanto se ne infischiano di cosa dice il DNA.
> Dillo a mia cugina che ha impiegato due anni per avere tra le braccia sua figlia ed è andata a prenderla dall'altra parte del mondo.
> Prova a dirle che quella figlia ormai grande non è sua figlia perchè non ha il suo DNA...provaci....e prendi il più grande vaffanculo della storia.


Stavolta ti quoto io 

Le mie due migliori amiche sono proprio nel bel mezzo del percorso per adottare. E si avvicinano a questa esperienza con grande consapevolezza. Forse più di molti genitori, che a volte lo diventano senza nemmeno desiderarlo davvero, solo perchè la natura ha reso il concepimento estremamente piacevole.

E chi ha figli sa bene come i primi mesi di vita quel nanerottolo che ti piomba in casa, a volte, ti procurino quasi un senso di smarrimento... e quanto sia lungo il percorso per conoscerlo, per capirlo, per imparare ad amarlo in modo pieno e armonioso.

Un padre e una madre biologici che si disinteressano dei figli, che non sanno nemmeno che faccia abbiano, possono essere considerati più genitori di coloro che questi figli li hanno cresciuti condividendo con loro tutto un percorso di crescita fatto di gioie, dolori, vittorie e sconfitte? Non so... mi pare così strano che qualcuno possa avere una visione della vita, ma soprattutto dell'essere genitori, così piccola e limitata.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> piantala coglione...
> 
> che metti a rischio solo la vescica...
> 
> ahahahah


ahahahahhahahah
capisco che alla tua età possa avere problemi di incontinenza..precoci però
 ahahahahahahahahahh


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Stavolta ti quoto io
> 
> Le mie due migliori amiche sono proprio nel bel mezzo del percorso per adottare. E si avvicinano a questa esperienza con grande consapevolezza. Forse più di molti genitori, che a volte lo diventano senza nemmeno desiderarlo davvero, solo perchè la natura ha reso il concepimento estremamente piacevole.
> 
> ...


Allora esistono madri che abbandonano i loro figli al momento della nascita...
Da quanto si sa, sono sempre storie di disagio e sofferenza...

Allora sarebbe giusto che queste tue amiche adottassero un figlio, pensando a queste madri, che non lo hanno riconosciuto, come a delle persone di merda?

Sarebbe giusto così secondo te?
Io ti ho adottato perchè dei pezzi di merda ti hanno rifiutato?
E dunque noi che ti adottiamo siamo persone meglio di loro?

E' questo che importa ad un bambino?
O piuttosto la fortuna di ricevere il calore e l'affetto di una buona famiglia?


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora esistono madri che disconoscono i loro figli al momento della nascita...
> Da quanto si sa, sono sempre storie di disagio e sofferenza...
> 
> Allora sarebbe giusto che queste tue amiche adottassero un figlio, pensando a queste madri, che hanno disconosciuto, come a delle persone di merda?
> ...


cambia spacciatore perchè questo ti da roba tagliata male. 
francamente sei imbarazzante.
Una madre che lascia il proprio figlio in ospedale non lo disconosce. non lo riconosce. ed è diverso. credo che anche un topo mentalmente ritardato capirebbe una cosa del genere.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> piantala coglione...
> 
> che metti a rischio solo la vescica...
> 
> ahahahah


opsss...l'hai piantata prima tu
aahahahahahhahaha


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> io ho spiegato il perchè. tu hai per caso spiegato perchè? no hai commentato sul nulla. la differenza è evidente.


Ma che perchè dovevo spiegare??
Sinceramente non ho capito neanche i tuoi perchè..
Ma perché di che...

mi da che qui in molti dobbiamo cambiare spacciatore...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> cambia spacciatore perchè questo ti da roba tagliata male.
> francamente sei imbarazzante.
> Una madre che lascia il proprio figlio in ospedale non lo disconosce. non lo riconosce. ed è diverso. credo che anche un topo mentalmente ritardato capirebbe una cosa del genere.


Ho corretto il post,
Si vero sono ignorante come un topo mentalmente ritardato...
Ma sai spiegarmi la differenza tra disconoscere e non riconoscere il figlio?

Non la so...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> cambia spacciatore perchè questo ti da roba tagliata male.
> francamente sei imbarazzante.
> Una madre che lascia il proprio figlio in ospedale non lo disconosce. non lo riconosce. ed è diverso. credo che anche un topo mentalmente ritardato capirebbe una cosa del genere.


Mi spieghi in questo caso che differenza c'è dal disconoscerlo al non riconoscerlo...


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che perchè dovevo spiegare??
> Sinceramente non ho capito neanche i tuoi perchè..
> Ma perché di che...
> 
> mi da che qui in molti dobbiamo cambiare spacciatore...


ti ho spiegato che ho insultato il conte dopo che lui si è permesso di dire che un figlio adottato o riconosciuto quando non si è il suo genitore naturale non è figlio. in questo modo ha offeso me e tutti coloro che sono in questa situazione. e lo ha fatto toccando in maniera profonda situazioni che nemmeno conosce e che soprattutto (a quanto pare) non sarebbe in grado nemmeno di gestire ed esserne all'altezza. detto questo tu hai scritto:
"A no, tu l'hai fatto per amore!. Pensi che la gente sia stupida e in questo caso io? spiega perchè avresti usato quest'ironia in un argomento che di ironico non ha nulla. io la risposta del perchè ce l'ho ma vorrei leggere la tua. e questo è solo un esempio perchè l'hai reiterato anche in post successivi.
aridetto questo, non ho molta voglia di stare a discutere con te sul nulla. perchè la tua reazione a ciò che ho scritto io è nulla.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho corretto il post,
> Si vero sono ignorante come un topo mentalmente ritardato...
> Ma sai spiegarmi la differenza tra disconoscere e non riconoscere il figlio?
> 
> Non la so...


uno è un azione attiva e l'altra passiva. e vi è una enorme differenza. e se non la cogli non dipende da quanto tu sia intelligente ma da quanto tu sia sensibile. e ribadiamo che non lo sei, visto che te lo sei scritto da solo


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi spieghi in questo caso che differenza c'è dal disconoscerlo al non riconoscerlo...


ammazza...leggiti il post sopra.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> uno è un azione attiva e l'altra passiva. e vi è una enorme differenza. e se non la cogli non dipende da quanto tu sia intelligente ma da quanto tu sia sensibile. e ribadiamo che non lo sei, visto che te lo sei scritto da solo


Ma mi spieghi meglio?
Un bambino nasce all'ospedale e una madre non lo vuole...
Allora cosa fa? Di attivo o passivo?

Sono qui per capire e imparare no?

Cioè disconoscere è attiva
E non riconoscere è passiva?


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma mi spieghi meglio?
> Un bambino nasce all'ospedale e una madre non lo vuole...
> Allora cosa fa? Di attivo o passivo?
> 
> ...


assolutamente si...
ci sono milioni di ragioni per non riconoscere un figlio  (dalle più infami a quelle che contemplano serie e gravi difficoltà) e veramente pochissime (e per me solo una in verità) per disconoscerlo. partorire e lasciare un figlio in ospedale fattivamente implica partorirlo e sparire senza nemmeno dover lasciare le proprie generalità. disconoscerlo significa averlo riconosciuto e in un secondo momento cambiare idea. umanamente inconcepibile. per persone sensibili e consapevoli, naturalmente.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi spieghi in questo caso che differenza c'è dal disconoscerlo al non riconoscerlo...


Se prendiamo la radice greca del verbo conoscere e mettiamo i relativi prefissi, salta fuori che 

DIS- conoscere, sta per non voler riconoscere.

Disconosco i tuoi meriti, non voglio ammettere o riconoscere i tuoi meriti.

Mentre il ri...ci porterebbe ad una reiterazione di conoscere, come dire, ti conosco e poi quando ti vedo, ti ri...conosco.
Di fianco però l'accezione di accettare o dichiarare come vero...

Riconosco il fatto che tu sei un po' non di questo mondo...ma che viaggi con la testa nella luna no?

Forse non essendo pratico di termini legali e procedimenti, mi sono appellato, solo alla mia scarsissima conoscenza del greco...da piccolo topo ignorante no?

Il disconoscimento di paternità è un atto mediante il quale un marito nega di essere il padre del figlio nato dalla propria moglie.

Ma non so se esista un disconoscimento di maternità, capisci?

E non so come fanno le mamme che partoriscono e poi non vogliono questi bambini...
Non so se devono firmare carte o ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> assolutamente si...
> ci sono milioni di ragioni per non riconoscere un figlio  (dalle più infami a quelle che contemplano serie e gravi difficoltà) e veramente pochissime (e per me solo una in verità) per disconoscerlo. partorire e lasciare un figlio in ospedale fattivamente implica partorirlo e sparire senza nemmeno dover lasciare le proprie generalità. disconoscerlo significa averlo riconosciuto e in un secondo momento cambiare idea. umanamente inconcepibile. per persone sensibili e consapevoli, naturalmente.


Il disconoscimento di paternità è un atto mediante il quale un marito nega di essere il padre del figlio nato dalla propria moglie.

Non mi pare sia proprio così...
Comunque hai ragione tu...
Altrimenti partono altri insulti no?

Mi pare che una volta che hai riconosciuto un figlio, tu non possa in alcun modo disconoscerlo.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il disconoscimento di paternità è un atto mediante il quale un marito nega di essere il padre del figlio nato dalla propria moglie.
> 
> Non mi pare sia proprio così...
> Comunque hai ragione tu...
> ...


certo che puoi disconoscerlo se non è il tuo...se vabbè...lascia perdere...
ho ragione io non perchè partono insulti. e per inciso l'insulto non è partito mda un ragionamento ma da un tuo insulto ben più grave del mio...quindi a proposito di voler manipolare gli scritti degli altri direi che sei un maestro...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> certo che puoi disconoscerlo se non è il tuo...se vabbè...lascia perdere...
> ho ragione io non perchè partono insulti. e per inciso l'insulto non è partito mda un ragionamento ma da un tuo insulto ben più grave del mio...quindi a proposito di voler manipolare gli scritti degli altri direi che sei un maestro...


Mah secondo me tutto un equivoco dal termine figlio...
Ma dato che mi pare che oramai anche i figli naturali hanno gli stessi diritti degli altri figli...non capisco tutto il tuo incazzarti...

Forse dovevo io specificare sempre figlio biologico...

Ma per inciso ho sempre inteso quello...

E tornando a bomba qui mi pare che la legislazione si interroghi...

Puoi disconoscere un figlio, non tuo, dopo che ha 40 anni?
E mi pare che si vada verso il no...
Non ti pare?

Ma mi pare che il disconoscimento riguardi la nascita no?
Alla nascita decidi...o mi sbaglio?


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se prendiamo la radice greca del verbo conoscere e mettiamo i relativi prefissi, salta fuori che
> 
> DIS- conoscere, sta per non voler riconoscere.
> 
> ...


e allora se non sai un cazzo non rispondere


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah secondo me tutto un equivoco dal termine figlio...
> Ma dato che mi pare che oramai anche i figli naturali hanno gli stessi diritti degli altri figli...non capisco tutto il tuo incazzarti...
> 
> Forse dovevo io specificare sempre figlio biologico...
> ...


la questione è che tu hai scritto che come la giri o non giri quella non è sua figlia.ò c'era bisogno che ce lo venissi a dire tu? se lo hai scritto è evidente che l'implicazione non era solo biologica ma anche morale. ed è qui che sei insultante perchè moralmente quella E' sua figlia. e sei insultante anche per tutti i figli e genitori per cui quei figli non naturali o biologici SONO figli. e tu non ci arrivi (e come te altri) perchè non siete in grado di capire non per ignoranza ma perchè non avete senso etico. inglobando in questo particolare caso nell'etica anche la parte emozionale e sentimentale di avere (biologici o non) figli.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

Mi piacerebbe tanto poter invitare la signora Maira Jr in questo forum e farle leggere questo thread. e vorrei vedere chi avrebbe il coraggio di dirle (quasi) in faccia che il padre ha fatto bene tanto lei non è sua figlia. ma sono anche sicuro che alcuni lo troverebbero perchè all'umana indecenza non c'è mai fine.


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma che perchè dovevo spiegare??
> Sinceramente non ho capito neanche i tuoi perchè..
> Ma perché di che...
> 
> mi da che qui in molti dobbiamo cambiare spacciatore...


Per carita'... ancora la socera lo dovesse incolpa' pure che se droga...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Per carita'... ancora la socera lo dovesse incolpa' pure che se droga...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


quello non c'è bisogno, coglione, te lo confermo io
aahahhahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quello non c'è bisogno, coglione, te lo confermo io
> aahahhahahah


figurate....mica se capiva....

e' che e' roba de merda e tagliata chissa' co' che...

spendili i sordi...

non so di chi ma spendili...

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> figurate....mica se capiva....
> 
> e' che e' roba de merda e tagliata chissa' co' che...
> 
> ...


non ti stare a scervellà, coglione....la robba è bona..
ahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non ti stare a scervellà, coglione....la robba è bona..
> ahahahahahahahah


la robba e' cosi' bona che t'ha flippato un neurone e mo' l'altro te se sta' a suicida' pe' solitudine...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> la robba e' cosi' bona che t'ha flippato un neurone e mo' l'altro te se sta' a suicida' pe' solitudine...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


e tu ne sei la prova vivente di questo effetto, coglione
ahahahahahhahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e tu ne sei la prova vivente di questo effetto, coglione
> ahahahahahhahahah


che battutona...minchia....manco all'oratorio....ahahahahaah

a proposito di effetto, grazie basta cosi'....per stasera sto a posto...sei na' mano santa...te dovrebbe passa' a mutua...

torno tra una mezza orina...

ciao pirlone...

(domani Oscuro te dara' un suo pensierino con i fiocchi...scummessa?)

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che battutona...minchia....manco all'oratorio....ahahahahaah
> 
> a proposito di effetto, grazie basta cosi'....per stasera sto a posto...sei na' mano santa...te dovrebbe passa' a mutua...
> 
> ...


me sto a cacà sotto....
aahahhaahhahah
ciao vecchio incontinente coglione....vai che mo' chiudono i negozi e non pio fa' er pieno de pampers
ahahahahaha


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ti ho spiegato che ho insultato il conte dopo che lui si è permesso di dire che un figlio adottato o riconosciuto quando non si è il suo genitore naturale non è figlio. in questo modo ha offeso me e tutti coloro che sono in questa situazione. e lo ha fatto toccando in maniera profonda situazioni che nemmeno conosce e che soprattutto (a quanto pare) non sarebbe in grado nemmeno di gestire ed esserne all'altezza. detto questo tu hai scritto:
> *"A no, tu l'hai fatto per amore*!. Pensi che la gente sia stupida e in questo caso io? spiega perchè avresti usato quest'ironia in un argomento che di ironico non ha nulla. io la risposta del perchè ce l'ho ma vorrei leggere la tua. e questo è solo un esempio perchè l'hai reiterato anche in post successivi.
> aridetto questo, non ho molta voglia di stare a discutere con te sul nulla. perchè la tua reazione a ciò che ho scritto io è nulla.


Ho usato questa ironia perchè se me lo permetti , io non credo alle buone azioni...
Soprattutto a questo tipo di buone azioni...
Ma Sara che io ho sempre dovuto ripararmi da ogni lato dagli avvoltoi..
Che in apparenza sembravano innocui canarini...

Quindi non riesco ,ad immaginare una persona che separata continua ad occuparsi e quindi mantenere la figlia di un'altro...
Ma se tu dici che tutto questo lo fai per amore di questa ragazzina di ho gia detto tanto di cappello...
Sei una persona di grande cuore...


Ma cosi una curiosita dopo almeno vive con te??


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho usato questa ironia perchè se me lo permetti , io non credo alle buone azioni...
> Soprattutto a questo tipo di buone azioni...
> Ma Sara che io ho sempre dovuto ripararmi da ogni lato dagli avvoltoi..
> Che in apparenza sembravano innocui canarini...
> ...



Io ci riesco...
io mi devo sempre trattenere per non rapire i bimbi degli altri, e so che se potessi adottare mi dimenticherei che non è "mio", perchè sarebbe mio. E se dovessi separarmi da lui, sarebbe cmq mio...

Il fatto è che... non è figlia di un altro. E' sua figlia...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ci riesco...
> io mi devo sempre trattenere per non rapire i bimbi degli altri, e so che se potessi adottare mi dimenticherei che non è "mio", perchè sarebbe mio. E se dovessi separarmi da lui, sarebbe cmq mio...
> 
> Il fatto è che... non è figlia di un altro. E' sua figlia...


Io non faccio differenza tra un figlio mio biologicamente o non..
Ho dovuto crescere due bimbe quasi tre prima che i genitori si accorgessee di avere dei figli..
E le ho e le considero un pochino mie...
Ma se queste figliole tra diciamo 10,20,30 anni mi si rivoltano contro io le mando a fare in culo eh!

In questa discussione non si parla di una bambina piccola ma di una donna adulta e di 
10milioni di eurini...
Quindi di un tenore di vita...
Di cose che all'improvviso di vengono tolte... Ecc
Quindi per me e dico per me... non si sanno i fatti non si puó sparare a zero su quest'uomo..


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho usato questa ironia perchè se me lo permetti , io non credo alle buone azioni...
> Soprattutto a questo tipo di buone azioni...
> Ma Sara che io ho sempre dovuto ripararmi da ogni lato dagli avvoltoi..
> Che in apparenza sembravano innocui canarini...
> ...


facciamo che tralascio che parli di mia figli come se fosse per me un'estranea e che la apostrofi come buona azione...non voglio commentare questo. 
ma mi soffermerei sull'espressione figlia di qualcun'altro....te lo ribadisco ULTERIORMENTE: ma come ti permetti di parlare di mia figlia in questi termini. qualcun'altro???? ma stiamo parlando di un cane affidato per i mesi estivi ad un amico per farsi le vacanze? guarda, spero che tu sia solo una persona permalosa e che tu scriva tutto questo solo perchè ti ho risposto male altrimenti posso solo pensare che hai dei seri problemi... forse i tuoi genitori naturali ti hanno trattata come una pezza da piedi e hai un'idea contorta dei genitori e quindi per te è inconcepibile che qualcuno (ADDIRITTURA UN PADRE NON NATURALE COME ME) ami una figlia in maniera incondizionata.
e SI, io sono una persona di gran cuore. lo sarei anche se non avessi avuto questa figlia o nessun figlio
e no, vive da 6 anni con la madre a 200 km da me. immagino che ti inorridisca questa notizia.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io non faccio differenza tra un figlio mio biologicamente o non..
> Ho dovuto crescere due bimbe quasi tre prima che i genitori si accorgessee di avere dei figli..
> E le ho e le considero un pochino mie...
> Ma se queste figliole tra diciamo 10,20,30 anni mi si rivoltano contro io le mando a fare in culo eh!
> ...


alla faccia dell'opportunismo elevato all'ennesima potenza.....poveri noi....


----------



## free (2 Maggio 2012)

a parer mio si tratta esclusivamente di una questione di soldi:
il doc, giovane di belle speranze, ha mentito in prima istanza perchè innamorato della futura sposa, tanto da volere garantire un sereno futuro anche alla di lei figlia
nobile gesto, anche se nato da una menzogna...che però ha, credo, impedito alla figlia di conoscere il vero genitore biologico, ammesso che potesse un giorno averne interesse...
le cose sono andate bene, ha fatto carriera e si è materializzata una solida realtà
e allora il doc che fa? ci ripensa, sicuramente spinto da un per lui valido motivo, e vuole togliere tutto quanto, ab origine, come se nulla fosse accaduto in 40 anni, e tenendo conto che diseredare un figlio non è cosa facile, al limite si può disporre liberamente solo della quota, appunto, disponibile, mentre per non ricevere la legittima deve essere accertata l'indegnità a succedere, ma sono fattispecie tassative...

ma voi ve lo vedete un disoccupato che fa 'ste tarantelle?:mrgreen:

quest'uomo a me sembra una brutta imitazione di Dio, io gli metterei i bastoni tra le ruote solo per quello


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

@angelo
le tue notizie non mi inorridiscono..
La cosa che più mi inorridisce sei tu...
Con questo non vOglio offenderti...

e si sono un'opportunista , egoista , senza cuore...
E allora???
Ti ho dato il mio perchè ..
Ora sei tu che prendi gli altri per stupidi...
E quello che ha problemi sei tu, soprattutto di identità ..
Anzi anche problemi a ricevere commenti contrastanti dai tuoi..
ma comunque .. Peace and love


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> @angelo
> le tue notizie non mi inorridiscono..
> La cosa che più mi inorridisce sei tu...
> Con questo non vOglio offenderti...
> ...


ti inorridisce un padre che ama sua figlia? complimenti, sei peggio di quello che pensassi....
auguri per chi ti incontra. incontrare brutte persone di questo tipo è sempre negativo.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ti inorridisce un padre che ama sua figlia? complimenti, sei peggio di quello che pensassi....
> auguri per chi ti incontra. incontrare brutte persone di questo tipo è sempre negativo.



Senti non continuare a girare le cose a tuo piacimento..
Su una cosa hai ragione sono ancora peggio del peggio di quello che pensi...
E davvero chi mi incontra ha bisogno degli auguri.. 
Intanto un bacetto...
Poi chi lo sa un giorno ci incontreremo!!
Il mondo è piccolo...ma sta attento che potresti persin innamorarti di me...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> guarda che probabilmente si riferisce a me...


non credo....e se avessi capito male e si riferiva a te...ovviamente non quoto!


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ti inorridisce un padre che ama sua figlia? complimenti, sei peggio di quello che pensassi....
> auguri per chi ti incontra. incontrare brutte persone di questo tipo è sempre negativo.


Minchia ao', sento gia' odor de Santita'...

poi ricordate delli amici....

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Senti non continuare a girare le cose a tuo piacimento..*
> Su una cosa hai ragione sono ancora peggio del peggio di quello che pensi...
> E davvero chi mi incontra ha bisogno degli auguri..
> Intanto un bacetto...
> ...


io? ahahhahaha
 mah.....vabbè lasciamo stare. e per farmi innamorare ci vuole ben altro che un incontro. ma soprattutto deve trasparire una persona profonda. forse dal vivo traspare. qui assolutamente no. quindi mi sembra alquanto improbabile. magari potresti tu innamorarti di me...non si può mai sapere


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Senti non continuare a girare le cose a tuo piacimento..
> Su una cosa hai ragione sono ancora peggio del peggio di quello che pensi...
> E davvero chi mi incontra ha bisogno degli auguri..
> Intanto un bacetto...
> ...


curiosity....

hai una casa tutta tua?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Minchia ao', sento gia' odor de Santita'...
> 
> poi ricordate delli amici....
> 
> ahahahahahah


uè idiota, che ti vergogni di dire che ami tua figlia? poveraccio.....


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> uè idiota, che ti vergogni di dire che ami tua figlia? poveraccio.....


ma figurati, fai pure il fesso per non andare in guerra, fai...

facce ride...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> curiosity....
> 
> hai una casa tutta tua?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


te lo ribadisco...sei fortunato di essere su internet....
fossi tua figlia mi vergognerei di averti come parente, figurati come padre....


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> te lo ribadisco...sei fortunato di essere su internet....
> fossi tua figlia mi vergognerei di averti come parente, figurati come padre....


ue' strunz, insisti?

mica so' mk...

te solo a quelle sai mena'...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ue' strunz, insisti?
> 
> mica so' mk...
> 
> ...


nervosetto, coglione?rilassati...pensa che quando sarai vecchio e tua figlia si renderà conto che padre di merda ha e ti molla solo come un cane. magari malato. ovviamente quello che ti meriti.:mrgreen:
ahahahhahaah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> nervosetto, coglione?rilassati...pensa che quando sarai vecchio e tua figlia si renderà conto che padre di merda ha e ti molla solo come un cane. magari malato. ovviamente quello che ti meriti.:mrgreen:
> ahahahhahaah


nervoso io?

tu piuttosto vista la bella reclame...

ma tu c'hai la faccia come il culo...manco te vergogni...che ti frega?..

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> nervoso io?
> 
> tu piuttosto vista la bella reclame...
> 
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 
mi vergognerei se fossi una merda come te
ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> mi vergognerei se fossi una merda come te
> ahahahahahah


per me e' un onore...

grazie...

ahahahahahah

e mammina che t'ha preparato stasera de bono?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me e' un onore...
> 
> grazie...
> 
> ...


quello che ti ha preparato quella cogliona di tua moglie (cogliona perchè purtroppo per lei ti ha sposato e ha pure avuto una figlia da te)
ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> quello che ti ha preparato quella cogliona di tua moglie (cogliona perchè purtroppo per lei ti ha sposato e ha pure avuto una figlia da te)
> ahahahahahahahahah


a profugo, a me m'arimbarza tutto e' a te che te brusa er bucio...

ahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

vediamo..mk..mammina..quando tirerai in ballo mia moglie, coglione? sei un libro stampato, banale e scontato...
ahahahhaah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a profugo, a me m'arimbarza tutto e' a te che te brusa er bucio...
> 
> ahahahah


sisisisi se te rimbarzava non avresti cercato di tirare ancora una volta fuori le mie cose personali...va a pijà preparazione H che fra 'n po' te serve
ahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> vediamo..mk..mammina..quando tirerai in ballo mia moglie, coglione? sei un libro stampato, banale e scontato...
> ahahahhaah


Non volevo distrarla, ancora glje fischiaveno le rekkie....ahahahahaah

te saluto profugo...

e salutami quella santa donna de tu socera...

ahahaahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Non volevo distrarla, ancora glje fischiaveno le rekkie....ahahahahaah
> 
> te saluto profugo...
> 
> ...


ciao cojone:mrgreen:
aho' ma tu fija 'sta a casa? salutamela tanto quando torna
ahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sisisisi se te rimbarzava non avresti cercato di tirare ancora una volta fuori le mie cose personali...va a pijà preparazione H che fra 'n po' te serve
> ahahahahahahahah


beh ma tanto e' tutto falso....te sei troooopppo specchiato e santo, neh?

maronn....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ciao cojone:mrgreen:
> aho' ma tu fija 'sta a casa? salutamela tanto quando torna
> ahahahahahhahahahah


stasera nun rientra e' annata a porta' la schiscetta alla tua...

alla tua?.... 

vabbe'  diciamo alla tua...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh ma tanto e' tutto falso....te sei troooopppo specchiato e santo, neh?
> 
> maronn....
> 
> ahahahahahahah


beh...se il confronto è con te AVOJAAAAAAAA!!!
ahahahahahahah

PS: ma non te ne stavi anna'? che c'è hai paura che tu moje te se vo' 'ngroppa e nun ja fai e stai a fa' melina? 
ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

mo' te saludi proprio....

vado a fa' altro di piu' interessante...

ciao profugo....

ahahahahahahaah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stasera nun rientra e' annata a porta' la schiscetta alla tua...
> 
> alla tua?....
> 
> ...


la schiscetta te la riporta a casa piena di....vabbè non diciamolo...ma attenzione...non è latte....
ahahahahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> curiosity....
> 
> hai una casa tutta tua?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


piu di una perchè.


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mo' te saludi proprio....
> 
> vado a fa' altro di piu' interessante...
> 
> ...


salut'm a sorr't... comunista dei miei coglioni...retrogrado, oscurantista ma soprattutto decisamente una persona maligna nell'anima...
ahahahahahahhahah


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> piu di una perchè.


sei molto a rischio...

brrrrrrrr......

pauuuuura.....

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> piu di una perchè.


perchè ha insinuato (non tanto sottilmente) che io cerco una donna per essere "ospitato" a casa sua...e se andasse avanti aggiungerebbe anche che possibilmente mi mantenga...


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> perchè ha insinuato (non tanto sottilmente) che io cerco una donna per essere "ospitato" a casa sua...e se andasse avanti aggiungerebbe anche che possibilmente mi mantenga...


Io confidavo di piu' sull'intelligenza di Lunapiena ed ero sicuro che l'estensione l'avrebbe fatta in maniera autonoma...

ce fai tutti cojoni, neh genio...ma profugo...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sei molto a rischio...
> 
> brrrrrrrr......
> 
> ...


continua a pagare il mutuo, schiavo...
ahahahahahahhahahahhahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io confidavo di piu' sull'intelligenza di Lunapiena ed ero sicuro che l'estensione l'avrebbe fatta in maniera autonoma...
> 
> ce fai tutti cojoni, neh genio...ma profugo...
> 
> ahahahahah


continua a mantenere moje e fija, schiavo....
ashahahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> continua a mantenere moje e fija, schiavo....
> ashahahahahhahahahhaha


ocio che la tua Santita' e' a rischio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ocio che la tua Santita' e' a rischio...
> 
> ahahahahahah


con te vado sur sicuro, schiavo....
ahahahahahahha


----------



## exStermy (2 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> con te vado sur sicuro, schiavo....
> ahahahahahahha


ari grazie....nun te sforza' che s'e' capito...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (2 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ari grazie....nun te sforza' che s'e' capito...
> 
> ahahahahah


certo. s'è capito che uomo di merda sei 
ahahahahahahhahhah


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho corretto il post,
> Si vero sono ignorante come un topo mentalmente ritardato...
> Ma sai spiegarmi la differenza tra disconoscere e non riconoscere il figlio?
> 
> Non la so...


Si disconosce un figlio quando invece si è già riconosciuto in passato.

E si riconosce un figlio anche quando si sospetta che non si il proprio, per mettere fine a una storia imbarazzante per tutta la famiglia. Spesso è però collegato a una specie di pegno da pagare. E se questo pegno non viene pagato, allora si rischia che il figlio viene disconosciuto in un secondo momento, ma più che altro per colpire il partner.


----------



## Skizzofern (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> stasera nun rientra e' annata a porta' la schiscetta alla tua...
> 
> *alla tua?....
> 
> ...


Che personcina perbene che sei.
te credevo un po' meglio.
Che squallore.


----------



## Skizzofern (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho usato questa ironia perchè se me lo permetti , *io non credo alle buone azioni...*
> Soprattutto a questo tipo di buone azioni...
> Ma Sara che io ho sempre dovuto ripararmi da ogni lato dagli avvoltoi..
> Che in apparenza sembravano innocui canarini...
> ...


ma saranno anche fatti tuoi no?
di solito non ci credono quelli che non sanno farle.


----------



## Skizzofern (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> si fa che quando una madre (e quindi una suocera) cerca di farti togliere una figlia quasi riuscendoci perchè ci sono ANCHE assistenti sociali incompetenti, va dicendo in giro che il suo uomo (cioè io) porta sua figlia a prostituirsi, che con la scusa di venirti a pulire la casa ti ruba tutto l'oro e i soldi che hai in casa, che quando sta male ti metti in casa con lei perchè è sola e non appena hai un problema ti molla in mezzo ad una strada con una bambina di 4 anni *cara mia *rallegrarsi di questo è proprio il minimo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*E ci risiamo*

E ci risiamo....con certe minacce.....!Ma è un vizio della crikka?minacciate minacciate....ma io sotto casa mia non ho mai trovato nessuno......!!Basta dai fate i seri!!!


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Che personcina perbene che sei.
> te credevo un po' meglio.
> Che squallore.


e questo e' niente....

skizzo pero' di te non potro' dire che sei uno sveglio...

me dispias...come se dice dalle tue parti....boccalone?

sarai senz'artro tesserato al GLU GLUX KLAN...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ci risiamo....con certe minacce.....!Ma è un vizio della crikka?minacciate minacciate....ma io sotto casa mia non ho mai trovato nessuno......!!Basta dai fate i seri!!!


e dai a quella lenza fallo sentire un grand'uomo ...

ahahahahahah

comunque l'accusa de prostituzione alla figlioccia e' mondiale...

ma tu pensa la gente che se va' ad inventa'...ma che minchia de fantasia...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Guarda non giudico quello che non so....però come mai accadono tutte ad alex?????


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda non giudico quello che non so....però come mai accadono tutte ad alex?????


Ma dai perche' e' solo sfigato ad incoccia' sempre bruttissime persone che lo sfruttano ed accusano ingiustamente...

c'ha la sindrome de calimero...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Maggio 2012)

*Stermy*

Ho capito a calimero gliè fanno sempre er culo nero.....!!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se prendiamo la radice greca del verbo conoscere e mettiamo i relativi prefissi, salta fuori che
> 
> DIS- conoscere, sta per non voler riconoscere.
> 
> ...




Mi sembra che esista il parto anonimo......


Ma poi non eri un gatto?????


----------



## contepinceton (3 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sembra che esista il parto anonimo......
> 
> 
> Ma poi non eri un gatto?????


Donna io sono l'uomo ottagono...ho almeno 8 facce diverse...
Sono l'uomo caleidoscopio...
Ma tutte le donne sanno che io sono...
Quodvult!

Mi sono fatto gatto per le gatte da pelare...
Mi sono fatto tutto a tutte...
Sono tutto per una, e tutte per me!


----------



## lunaiena (3 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna io sono l'uomo ottagono...ho almeno 8 facce diverse...
> Sono l'uomo caleidoscopio...
> Ma tutte le donne sanno che io sono...
> Quodvult!
> ...



Mamma che figata.....
io sono la donna palla......

Ma con impegno posso cercare di farmi gatta...
Mi dai il tuo numero!!!

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Ps :non di scarpe possibilmente ...


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E ci risiamo....con certe minacce.....!Ma è un vizio della crikka?minacciate minacciate....ma io sotto casa mia non ho mai trovato nessuno......!!Basta dai fate i seri!!!


prima di tutto parla al singolare. secondo io non ho mai detto che sarei venuto sotto casa tua. casomai visto che sei tu che hai minacciato me di calci in culo ancora non ho visto nessuno.


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma dai perche' e' solo sfigato ad incoccia' sempre bruttissime persone che lo sfruttano ed accusano ingiustamente...
> 
> c'ha la sindrome de calimero...
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


continua a paga', schiavo...
ahahahahahahh


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> continua a paga', schiavo...
> ahahahahahahh


A profugo hai fatto la denuncia all'Aler che hai la residenza da tu' madre e dovete paga' di piu' de pigggione??

nooooo???

dormite preoccupati cari pigionieri...... 

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> A profugo hai fatto la denuncia all'Aler che hai la residenza da tu' madre e dovete paga' di piu' de pigggione??
> 
> nooooo???
> 
> ...


a coglione schiavo...tu continua a paga' er mutuo fino allo sfinimento che io co' 2 sordi me ritrovo una casa sicuramente più grande da' tua....idiota...
FATICA SCHIAVO!
ahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> a coglione schiavo...tu continua a paga' er mutuo fino allo sfinimento che io co' 2 sordi me ritrovo una casa sicuramente più grande da' tua....idiota...
> FATICA SCHIAVO!
> ahahahahahahahah


poi te senti brusa' er culo quanno te dipingono come parassita...

ahahahahahahahahahah

che mongolino...

ahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> poi te senti brusa' er culo quanno te dipingono come parassita...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


parassita? io pago il giusto secondo il reddito del mio nucleo familiare, coglione...lavora schiavo e strozzate cor mutuo, imbecille...sperando che nun perdi il lavoro e te la tolgono pure..poi rido io, imbecille
ahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> parassita? io pago il giusto secondo il reddito del mio nucleo familiare, coglione...lavora schiavo e strozzate cor mutuo, imbecille...sperando che nun perdi il lavoro e te la tolgono pure..poi rido io, imbecille
> ahahahahahahahah


parassita
[pa-ras-sì-ta] agg., s. (pl.m. -ti)

    • agg.

    1 biol. Di organismo che vive parzialmente o totalmente a spese di un altro individuo (detto ospite): insetti p.; piante p.

    2 fig. Che non produce e vive alle spalle di altri SIN sfruttatore: parenti p.; improduttivo, socialmente inutile: enti p.

    • s.m.

    1 biol. Organismo parassita || p. domestici, cimici, pulci, pidocchi ecc.

    2 fig. (anche f.) Persona che vive a spese altrui, sfruttando gli altri; più in generale, persona oziosa, che vive a carico della società

    3 telecom. Disturbo nelle radiocomunicazioni

    • sec. XV

ahahahahahahah

e me racumandi puntuale a paga' la piggione oseno ve sfratteno e ve buttano pe' strada compresele cianfrusaglie...

mo' stanno incarogniti de brutto coi morosi....

e' finita la pacchia che ciucciavate...mo' v'attaccate ar cazzo...

informate...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> parassita
> [pa-ras-sì-ta] agg., s. (pl.m. -ti)
> 
> • agg.
> ...


povero piccolo uomo...pensa a paga' er mutuo tuo asenno' finite alla caritas, tu e le due parassite de tu' moje e tu' fija che a casa mia moroso manco sappiamo er significato. e sicuramente se te sei fatto 'na casetta sarà perchè tu' padre e tu'madre rubaveno a tutto spiano pe' aiutatte, coglione...
ahahahahhahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> parassita? io pago il giusto secondo il reddito del mio nucleo familiare, coglione...lavora schiavo e strozzate cor mutuo, imbecille...sperando che nun perdi il lavoro e te la tolgono pure..poi rido io, imbecille
> ahahahahahahahah


e dicce quand'e' la vostra piggione cosi' vediamo se e' parametrata e ce famo du' risate....

ad occhio te dovrebbe esse scarsi 500 neuro....

che buttate tutti i mesi ner cesso...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## free (3 Maggio 2012)

come mai quando vi insult...ehm...interloquite amabilmente, assumete gli stessi termini dialettali?

sarà contagioso?:singleeye:


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> povero piccolo uomo...pensa a paga' er mutuo tuo asenno' finite alla caritas, tu e le due parassite de tu' moje e tu' fija che a casa mia moroso manco sappiamo er significato. e sicuramente se te sei fatto 'na casetta sarà perchè tu' padre e tu'madre rubaveno a tutto spiano pe' aiutatte, coglione...
> ahahahahhahahah


te vedo molto in difficolta', profugo...ahahahahah

nun scarica' la tua situazione de merda sull'artri....

ma poi na' cazzo di macchinina  t'ha sei comprata o te fai scarrozza' ancora dalle fimmine come facevano porelle all'epoca del dol?

e le scarpe so' ancora quelle della lunga marcia cinese che se aprono co' du' gocce d'acqua?

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dicce quand'e' la vostra piggione cosi' vediamo se e' parametrata e ce famo du' risate....
> 
> ad occhio te dovrebbe esse scarsi 500 neuro....
> 
> ...


no sono poco più che trecento...e tutti gli affitti verranno scalati quando un giorno andranno a riscatto e con 4 anzi 2 soldi io mi ritrovo una bella casetta di 4 locali con una miseria e tu c'avrai una casa che avrai pagato 5 volte tanto e sicuramente più piccola
ah miserabile schiavo rincoglionito, fatica!
ahahahahahhaah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te vedo molto in difficolta', profugo...ahahahahah
> 
> nun scarica' la tua situazione de merda sull'artri....
> 
> ...


ahahahahah povero schiavo continua a lavorà pe' paga er mutuo....che se perdi il lavoro te cacceno e devi tornà in mezzo alla strada da dove sei venuto
aahahahhahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no sono poco più che trecento...e tutti gli affitti verranno scalati quando un giorno andranno a riscatto e con 4 anzi 2 soldi io mi ritrovo una bella casetta di 4 locali con una miseria e tu c'avrai una casa che avrai pagato 5 volte tanto e sicuramente più piccola
> ah miserabile schiavo rincoglionito, fatica!
> ahahahahahhaah


C.V.D.

avete dichiarato solo la pensione de tu madre ed il tuo nisba...

a te poi manco e' sicuro piu' che te incastri in qualche S.C.I.P. perche' so da anni bloccate e v'hanno ormai inkulato in maniera totale perche' acquistano in blocco i fondi immobiliari e squali che te se magnano a colazione...

e' finita la pacchia e se te va de culo i prezzi saranno de mercato...

continua a durmi' va'...

te dovevi sveglia' na' decina d'anni fa...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te vedo molto in difficolta', profugo...ahahahahah
> 
> nun scarica' la tua situazione de merda sull'artri....
> 
> ...


cavolo ti credevo un compagno e invece sei uno con la puzza sotto il naso?
te la tiravi da  gennarino carunchio 
e scopriamo che sei il flavio briatore della puglia:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> C.V.D.
> 
> avete dichiarato solo la pensione de tu madre ed il tuo nisba...
> 
> ...


sei un povero coglione....invece è dichiarato il mio reddito, quello di mia sorella e la pensione di mia madre...ahahahahahah torna alle elementari che non sai contare...ignorante...
ahahahahahhah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cavolo ti credevo un compagno e invece sei uno con la puzza sotto il naso?
> te la tiravi da  gennarino carunchio
> e scopriamo che sei il flavio briatore della puglia:mrgreen:


seeee...compagno di 'sta funcia di minchia....
i peli del culo di briatore perchè la puzza è quella...e manco tutti....
ahhahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahahah povero schiavo continua a lavorà pe' paga er mutuo....che se perdi il lavoro te cacceno e devi tornà in mezzo alla strada da dove sei venuto
> aahahahhahah


quindi stai ancora ad elemosina' passaggi e giri in ciabatte??

maronn...che situescion....

pero' tra 40 anni te zanzerai, forse, se va de culo, la casa popolare de tu' madre che gia' mo' sara' semibombardata...

i citofoni da voi funzionano?

e l'ascensore?

nelle cantine ce stanno i motorini arrrubbati?

ahahahahahahaah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quindi stai ancora ad elemosina' passaggi e giri in ciabatte??
> 
> maronn...che situescion....
> 
> ...


bambolotto tu manco te sogni in che bel quartiere residenziale vivo io pur essendo case aler. magnate er fegato, schiavo e paga er mutuo se ancora c'ha fai per questi pochi merdosi anni che hai da campare...
ahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> sei un povero coglione....invece è dichiarato il mio reddito, quello di mia sorella e la pensione di mia madre...ahahahahahah torna alle elementari che non sai contare...ignorante...
> ahahahahahhah


ma vai cojona' gl'ignari, va'...

co' tre redditi 300 euro de piggione....

ahahahahahahah

a parassitiiiiiii.....l'affare s'ingrossa...pure la sorella...

minchia magari co' marito disoccupato e sullo stato de famiglia de tu madre...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> cavolo ti credevo un compagno e invece sei uno con la puzza sotto il naso?
> te la tiravi da  gennarino carunchio
> e scopriamo che sei il flavio briatore della puglia:mrgreen:


e dove sta scritto che i compagni devono da tene' le pezze al culo?

ahahahahahahah

non ti facevo cosi' succube dei luoghi comuni Mine'...

ahahahahahaah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma vai cojona' gl'ignari, va'...
> 
> co' tre redditi 300 euro de piggione....
> 
> ...


mi' sorella è ancora nubile, mai sposata...pensa a quella parassita de tu' fija che se te va bene te porta in casa un coglione come te...magari pure de colore che te la ingroppa e sfonna per bene ahahahahahha


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

arriva equitalia e vi sistema tutti e due, tremate cittadini :dracula:


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dove sta scritto che i compagni devono da tene' le pezze al culo?
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


con te il luogo comune è de casa, coglione schiavo...
ahahahahhahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> bambolotto tu manco te sogni in che bel quartiere residenziale vivo io pur essendo case aler. magnate er fegato, schiavo e paga er mutuo se ancora c'ha fai per questi pochi merdosi anni che hai da campare...
> ahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahah


cazzo proprio bellissimo posto...

d'inverno te perdi pe' la nebbia che a Milano ce la semo scordata da secoli...

poi nun parlamo che eri vicino de Fede...

magari la casa de tu' madre e' sotto a qualche elettrodotto che nun interrano piu'...

percio' te sfasi certe vorte....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

23,04 e uno sposato con la moje in casa..famija der mulino bianco e sta qua a scrive ar posto d' annassa a 'ngroppa' la moje. diventata troppo cessa? oppure nun ja fai manco più, impotente? no...tutte e due
ahahahahahahahahh


----------



## Minerva (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> *e dove sta scritto che i compagni devono da tene' le pezze al culo?
> 
> *ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


da nessuna parte, infatti.ma che disprezzino chi non può permettersi certe cose  , quello fa strano


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cazzo proprio bellissimo posto...
> 
> d'inverno te perdi pe' la nebbia che a Milano ce la semo scordata da secoli...
> 
> ...


ahahahah parli proprio tu che abiti  a due metri dai ripetitori rai e magari fra un paio d'anni tu, tu moje e tu fija ve ritrovate tutti e tre all'istituto dei tumori con un bel neuroblastoma ar cervello...anzi a te no perchè te manca la materia prima...magari all'intestino che solo pieno de merda stai
ahahahahahhaa


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> da nessuna parte, infatti.ma che disprezzino chi non può permettersi certe cose  , quello fa strano


ma che strano...le merde stanno da tutte le parti...e la puzza di questo qui si sente lontano un miglio
ajhahhahahahahhah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mi' sorella è ancora nubile, mai sposata...pensa a quella parassita de tu' fija che se te va bene te porta in casa un coglione come te...magari pure de colore che te la ingroppa e sfonna per bene ahahahahahha


sulla "tua" stasera passo e nun facccio commenti oseno' Skizzo me sgrida...ahahahahahah

pero' tu gia' sai, neh?

ricordate che te dice tu' socera e ce vai parecchio vicino...

nun te limita' col pensiero....

esaggggera....

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> sulla "tua" stasera passo e nun facccio commenti oseno' Skizzo me sgrida...ahahahahahah
> 
> pero' tu gia' sai, neh?
> 
> ...


ahahahhahahah mia suocera ha avuto quello che si è meritato...attento che la ruota gira e tutto quello che hai scritto di falso a me in questi anni ti può anche ritorcere contro, schiavo coglione...
ahahahahahahhah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> 23,04 e uno sposato con la moje in casa..famija der mulino bianco e sta qua a scrive ar posto d' annassa a 'ngroppa' la moje. diventata troppo cessa? oppure nun ja fai manco più, impotente? no...tutte e due
> ahahahahahahahahh


se me fai conosce la tua ex e dovesse merita', lasso a lei er giudizio...

io sarei imparziale...ahahahah

pero' me sa che se n'e' scappata e s'e' resa irreperibile pe' scordarte mejo...

tanto er limone da spreme nun ce sta...ahahahah

dalle torto a quella sopravvissuta scampata ad un destino de merda spaziale...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se me fai conosce la tua ex e dovesse merita', lasso a lei er giudizio...
> 
> io sarei imparziale...ahahahah
> 
> ...


ah guarda per me te la puoi scopare da mattina a sera....vi trovereste bene...tu nato merda e lei diventataci..sareste una bella coppia...
ahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

e comunque la moglie cessa ancora nun te la vai a 'ngroppa'?...aspetti che s'addormisce per nun fa' n'artra figura de merda
ahahahahahahahha


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> da nessuna parte, infatti.ma che disprezzino chi non può permettersi certe cose  , quello fa strano


ma chi disprezza cosa?....e' a fini de bene...

gli ricordo solo l'elenco a calci in culo e sulle gengive cosi' se da' na mossa a migliorarse e se trova na' brava donna ALLA PARI senza parassita'....

a daniele che glie dice?...

la terapia non e' l'istess?...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

ma adesso siccome io lavoro mentre tu sicuramente stai a grattartela tutto er giorno coime 'n parassita la scusa pe' non anna' a letto t'a tolgo e me ne vado a dormi'...buona figura de' merda co' tu' moje...fa 'n giro dall'andrologo che te'mpianta la pompettina se te voi fa' 'na scopata
ah schiavoooooooo
bona notte coglione
ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma chi disprezza cosa?....e' a fini de bene...
> 
> gli ricordo solo l'elenco a calci in culo e sulle gengive cosi' se da' na mossa a migliorarse e se trova na' brava donna ALLA PARI senza parassita'....
> 
> ...


ahahahahhahahhahahahhah
bona notte e salutame er cesso de' tu moje....


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ah guarda per me te la puoi scopare da mattina a sera....vi trovereste bene...tu nato merda e lei diventataci..sareste una bella coppia...
> ahahahahahahahhahaha


alessandrino alessandrino co' te' era inevitabile, apposta t'ha sfankulato...

mejo tardi che mai pe' ravvederse...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> alessandrino alessandrino co' te' era inevitabile, apposta t'ha sfankulato...
> 
> mejo tardi che mai pe' ravvederse...
> 
> ahahahahahah


idiota io fossi sposato a quest'ora sarei co' mi moje non a fa' er cojone su internet....ma capisco che precocemente nun te tira più e devi fa' melina.
pe' mi moje che te devo di'? so' fortunato....:mrgreen:
ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ma adesso siccome io lavoro mentre tu sicuramente stai a grattartela tutto er giorno coime 'n parassita la scusa pe' non anna' a letto t'a tolgo e me ne vado a dormi'...buona figura de' merda co' tu' moje...fa 'n giro dall'andrologo che te'mpianta la pompettina se te voi fa' 'na scopata
> ah schiavoooooooo
> bona notte coglione
> ahahahahahahah


ho capito...

mo' te vai a chiude in bagno a spipparte sognando l'ex o qualche altra brutta merdaccia miracolata dall amadonna del Carmelo...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ho capito...
> 
> mo' te vai a chiude in bagno a spipparte sognando l'ex o qualche altra brutta merdaccia miracolata dall amadonna del Carmelo...
> 
> ahahahahahahahahah


almeno io posso ancora farlo....er consiglio era gratuito...andrologo...pompettina...
ahahahahahahahahahhah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> idiota io fossi sposato a quest'ora sarei co' mi moje non a fa' er cojone su internet....ma capisco che precocemente nun te tira più e devi fa' melina.
> pe' mi moje che te devo di'? so' fortunato....:mrgreen:
> ahahahahahahahahahah


e vabbe' sognala na mugliera pe' fa', pe' di', de qua de la......

ahahahahahaha


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> almeno io posso ancora farlo....er consiglio era gratuito...andrologo...pompettina...
> ahahahahahahahahahhah


e vai de pippe, vai...ahahahahah

er consiglio mio invece e' che se te cade la roba nun la raccoglie...damme retta...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (3 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e vabbe' sognala na mugliera pe' fa', pe' di', de qua de la......
> 
> ahahahahahaha


e pensa te che la mugliera ce l'hai e stai qua e nun fai, e nun dici, de su, de giù
aho' ma che vita de merda fai se devi sta' fino a notte tarda pe' nun t'engroppa tu moje? ah già, tu vai solo a lavorà come 'n somaro pe pagà er mutuo della catapecchia e le bollette delle parassite che c'hai a casa...va a dormi' schiavo....
ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ahahahhahahah mia suocera ha avuto quello che si è meritato...attento che la ruota gira e tutto quello che hai scritto di falso a me in questi anni ti può anche ritorcere contro, schiavo coglione...
> ahahahahahahhah


vabbe' n'artra inkulata in arrivo per il povero calimero...

a calime', ma te nun te sazi mai de gira' a voto, neh??

ahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e pensa te che la mugliera ce l'hai e stai qua e nun fai, e nun dici, de su, de giù
> aho' ma che vita de merda fai se devi sta' fino a notte tarda pe' nun t'engroppa tu moje? ah già, tu vai solo a lavorà come 'n somaro pe pagà er mutuo della catapecchia e le bollette delle parassite che c'hai a casa...va a dormi' schiavo....
> ahahahahahah


te vedo tutto eccitato...ahahahahahah

ao' nun starce tanto che er cesso de casa de tu' madre serve pure all'artri...

ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

Letto tutto. Dapprima schifato alla fine con le lacrime agli occhi.Due dodicenni all'oratorio si sarebbero stancati prima
Vi manca solo di postare i vostri codici fiscali e cud e poi abbiamo un quadro definitivo più chiaro:mexican:

Concordo con free: come mai quando vi "confrontate":mrgreen: finite per usare er dialetto? E' più colorito?

ripijateviiiiiiii


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

ma poi perchè cercano de parlà in romano??? :mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Letto tutto. Dapprima schifato alla fine con le lacrime agli occhi.Due dodicenni all'oratorio si sarebbero stancati prima
> Vi manca solo di postare i vostri codici fiscali e cud e poi abbiamo un quadro definitivo più chiaro:mexican:
> 
> Concordo con free: come mai quando vi "confrontate":mrgreen: finite per usare er dialetto? E' più colorito?
> ...


ecco sei stato contagiato:singleeye:


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ecco sei stato contagiato:singleeye:


Una faza una raza:carneval:


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma poi perchè cercano *de parlà* in romano??? :mrgreen:


anvedi questa! pure!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> anvedi questa! pure!:mrgreen:


io posso


----------



## free (4 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io posso



mi no!:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (4 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi no!:unhappy:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> *Letto tutto.* Dapprima schifato alla fine con le lacrime agli occhi.Due dodicenni all'oratorio si sarebbero stancati prima
> Vi manca solo di postare i vostri codici fiscali e cud e poi abbiamo un quadro definitivo più chiaro:mexican:
> 
> Concordo con free: come mai quando vi "confrontate":mrgreen: finite per usare er dialetto? E' più colorito?
> ...


Complimenti! Io non ce l'ho fatta!


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Complimenti! Io non ce l'ho fatta!


Bignamino?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Bignamino?
> 
> ahahahahahah


Basterebbe una traduzione!


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Letto tutto. Dapprima schifato alla fine con le lacrime agli occhi.Due dodicenni all'oratorio si sarebbero stancati prima
> Vi manca solo di postare i vostri codici fiscali e cud e poi abbiamo un quadro definitivo più chiaro:mexican:
> 
> Concordo con free: come mai quando vi "confrontate":mrgreen: finite per usare er dialetto? E' più colorito?
> ...


Beh l'importante e' che mo' er quadro ce l'hai piu' chiaro e te sei fatto du' risate....ahahahah

purtroppo pero' ti diro'.......

anzi no, a te te faccio i disegnini....

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Basterebbe una traduzione!


sei sagace, te bastano due indizi che ho messo e c'arrivi subito da sola, sole...

ahahahahah


----------



## Skizzofern (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh l'importante e' che mo' er quadro ce l'hai piu' chiaro e te sei fatto du' risate....ahahahah
> 
> purtroppo pero' ti diro'.......
> 
> ...


  Già che ci sei fammi i puntini che li unisco ,così almeno mi diverto:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

exscusez moi.estecequeest post ou scrivon le poliglott?


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> exscusez moi.estecequeest post ou scrivon le poliglott?


Eccone un'altra


----------



## Minerva (4 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra


belin, che dui besughi:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (4 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> belin, che dui besughi:mrgreen:


Questa l'ho capita!!! Evvai!


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Letto tutto. Dapprima schifato alla fine con le lacrime agli occhi.Due dodicenni all'oratorio si sarebbero stancati prima
> Vi manca solo di postare i vostri codici fiscali e cud e poi abbiamo un quadro definitivo più chiaro:mexican:
> 
> Concordo con free: come mai quando vi "confrontate":mrgreen: finite per usare er dialetto? E' più colorito?
> ...


io lo uso per scendere al livello del coglione pugliese altrimenti non comprende, il mentecatto.


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Letto tutto. Dapprima schifato alla fine con le lacrime agli occhi.Due dodicenni all'oratorio si sarebbero stancati prima
> Vi manca solo di postare i vostri codici fiscali e cud e poi abbiamo un quadro definitivo più chiaro:mexican:
> 
> Concordo con free: come mai quando vi "confrontate":mrgreen: finite per usare er dialetto? E' più colorito?
> ...


che dici? ti offendo e ti piazzo anche qualcosina di falso ( o meglio stravolto) su te la tua famiglia e vediamo come reagisci?:up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Angelo*

Vedo che tiu sei fatto nuove "Amicizie"......bè oscuro era di un altro livello!!!Buona continuazione.....:up::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedo che tiu sei fatto nuove "Amicizie"......bè oscuro era di un altro livello!!!Buona continuazione.....:up::rotfl:


eviterei volentieri....


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Bè*

Bè dai....non sei uno che evita su.....!!E comunque tranne i tuoi eccessi stavolta hai pure ragione..concettualmente parlando.....!Strano pure questo......!!Scherzo è......!!:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè dai....non sei uno che evita su.....!!E comunque tranne i tuoi eccessi stavolta hai pure ragione..concettualmente parlando.....!Strano pure questo......!!Scherzo è......!!:mrgreen:


no, mai evitato. ma lo farei volentieri se non mi si offendesse scrivendo cose non vere su di me utilizzando cose scritte totalmente diverse.


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma, io faccio un altro discorso:Vere o non vere,questà è la dimostrazione che la riservatezza in posti del genere...è sempre auspicabile....!Meno cose sanno di te meglio è...!io poi son contrario pure ao raduni.....vabbè ma io son oscuro...!!


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma, io faccio un altro discorso:Vere o non vere,questà è la dimostrazione che la riservatezza in posti del genere...è sempre auspicabile....!Meno cose sanno di te meglio è...!io poi son contrario pure ao raduni.....vabbè ma io son oscuro...!!


beh, non possiamo tutti essere maligni e cattivi:up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Maggio 2012)

*Angelo*

Si....ne basta uno alex....poi vedi come và a finire!!!


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si....*ne basta uno alex*....poi vedi come và a finire!!!


non credo di avere capito.


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> beh, non possiamo tutti essere maligni e cattivi:up:


vedi la differenza tra me e te e' che a me di tutto quello che me poj di' m'arimbarza perche' non tramo e non ho immagini da difendere oseno' me va a puttane l'acchiappanza...

percio' capisco che te dia fastidio l'intralcio nel tuo perenne rifarte la verginita' qua e altrove....

ma vedi d'annartene...

ahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vedi la differenza tra me e te e' che a me di tutto quello che me poj di' m'arimbarza perche' non tramo e non ho immagini da difendere oseno' me va a puttane l'acchiappanza...
> 
> percio' capisco che te dia fastidio l'intralcio nel tuo perenne rifarte la verginita' qua e altrove....
> 
> ...


ammazzati stronzo... una persona maligna e cattiva sei e una persona stronza e maligna rimarrai...


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ammazzati stronzo... una persona maligna e cattiva sei e una persona stronza e maligna rimarrai...


Minchia che puzza di bruciato da rodimento di culo stellare….

Che, te scarseggia l’acqua e la papera ormai nun galleggia piu’?

ahahahahahahah


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Minchia che puzza di bruciato da rodimento di culo stellare….
> 
> Che, te scarseggia l’acqua e la papera ormai nun galleggia piu’?
> 
> ahahahahahahah


figurati...a me tira ancora....idiota...
a me potrà rodere pure il culo e la certezza non l'avrai mai al 100%. è sicuro al contrario al 100 % che tu  sei una persona veramente cattiva, negativa e maligna e lo continui a dimostrare. ma tu e la tua cattiveria vi sciogliereste come neve al sole senza questo schermo a dirmi certe cose in faccia. caro il mio vigliacco codardo progressista comunista dei miei coglioni. mai incontrato uno più classista e fascista di te in vita mia. :bleah:


----------



## exStermy (4 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> figurati...a me tira ancora....idiota...
> a me potrà rodere pure il culo e la certezza non l'avrai mai al 100%. è sicuro al contrario al 100 % che tu  sei una persona veramente cattiva, negativa e maligna e lo continui a dimostrare. ma tu e la tua cattiveria vi sciogliereste come neve al sole senza questo schermo a dirmi certe cose in faccia. caro il mio vigliacco codardo progressista comunista dei miei coglioni. mai incontrato uno più classista e fascista di te in vita mia. :bleah:


l'importante e' crederci....

mo' te saludi Nembo Kid!!!

ahahahahahaahah


----------



## @lex (4 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> l'importante e' crederci....
> 
> mo' te saludi Nembo Kid!!!
> 
> ahahahahahaahah


vai a farti l'ape....fascistone...
ahahahahaha


----------



## Skizzofern (7 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vedi la differenza tra me e te e' che a me di tutto quello che me poj di' m'arimbarza perche' non tramo e non ho immagini da difendere oseno' me va a puttane l'acchiappanza...
> 
> percio' capisco che te dia fastidio l'intralcio nel tuo perenne rifarte la verginita' qua e altrove....
> 
> ...


Non trami e t' arimbarzerà come dici ma non si capisce perchè tu ti diverta tanto a provocare e a rimestare nella merda. E non ogni tanto eh? appena la vedi te ce butti de testa senza manco turarti il naso.
Se anche lui avesse fatto l'errore (concordo con oscuro che è un errore) di avere detto cose di sè personali tu pensi di passare per gran signore rimestandole e distorcendole per offenderlo? ma è diventata un'ossessione? si si, lo so, non te ne può fregà de meno di passare per signore, non c'è bisogno che lo dici.
minchia che palle! ma trovatevi fuori dal forum e vedetevela come meglio vi va senza rompere le palle qui.


----------



## exStermy (7 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non trami e t' arimbarzerà come dici ma non si capisce perchè tu ti diverta tanto a provocare e a rimestare nella merda. E non ogni tanto eh? appena la vedi te ce butti de testa senza manco turarti il naso.
> Se anche lui avesse fatto l'errore (concordo con oscuro che è un errore) di avere detto cose di sè personali tu pensi di passare per gran signore rimestandole e distorcendole per offenderlo? ma è diventata un'ossessione? si si, lo so, non te ne può fregà de meno di passare per signore, non c'è bisogno che lo dici.
> minchia che palle! ma trovatevi fuori dal forum e vedetevela come meglio vi va senza rompere le palle qui.


Ao' ma che cazzo intervieni a fare se ancora non hai capito un cazzo del motivo della sputtanata?

per me comunque il "trattamento" e' terminato perche' confido che chi deve capi', capisce...

tranne te, vedo...


----------



## @lex (7 Maggio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Non trami e t' arimbarzerà come dici ma non si capisce perchè tu ti diverta tanto a provocare e a rimestare nella merda. E non ogni tanto eh? appena la vedi te ce butti de testa senza manco turarti il naso.
> Se anche lui avesse fatto l'errore (concordo con oscuro che è un errore) di avere detto cose di sè personali tu pensi di passare per gran signore rimestandole e distorcendole per offenderlo? ma è diventata un'ossessione? si si, lo so, non te ne può fregà de meno di passare per signore, non c'è bisogno che lo dici.
> *minchia che palle! ma trovatevi fuori dal forum e vedetevela come meglio vi va senza rompere le palle qui*.


l'ho invitato a dirmele in faccia ma ha glissato. contando che la prossima volta che farei notare qualcosa su di lui saremmo punto e a capo.


----------

